# Linux Ubunt Dapper Drake 6.06, how to config to get on line?



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

I have down loaded Ubuntu Dapper Drake 6.06, I can't figure out how to do every thing to get on line. Does any one know how to do this?

Thank you, Cathy


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi Cathy,

It depends on your ISP account. I am on dialup 56k and used the info from:
http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/PPP-HOWTO/ to setup the basics, and then configured the wvdial.conf file in /etc with my dialup info for my modem initialization strings (which I got from the Device Manager modem device logs, i.e. from my WinXP Pro SP2) and login info for my ISP user account.

Here is a shapshot of the working parts of the wvdial.conf (you can add more phone numbers from the ISP to dialup in your local calling area - toll free of course):

[Dialer Defaults]
Modem = /dev/ttyS0
Baud = 115200,N,8,1
SetVolume = 2
Dial Command = ATDT
Init1 = ATZ
Init2 = AT&F1E0Q0V1&C1&D2S0=0
Init3 = ATS7=60S19=0M1&M4&K1&H1&R2&I0B0X4
Init4 = ATS10=255S11=40&U30&N39
Init5 = ATDT;
FlowControl = CRTSCTS

[Dialer phone1]
Dial Prefix = 1
Phone = nnnnnnn
Password = <alphanumeric>
Username = [email protected]
Area Code = nnn
Inherits = Dialer Defaults

[Dialer phone 2]
...

From a command line you issue the command:
wvdial phone1
and then launch your browser with another command.

Caution: the Init2-4 strings above are relative to a USR External Fax Modem model 5686. Init1 and Init5 can probably be used for most all other modems.

All that said - you now have a notion of how to do what you want to do, only if you have a dialup 56k Internet account with your ISP - its different for cable/DSL modems - I am sure!

-- Tom


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi... I have been doing lots of reading since I posted. Also know a bit more then when I posted. I am running Win ME. Desktop. I have took the modem card out, copied everything down that was on it that I thought was anything. On which the name is Lucent. 

I searched HP for the ?? time and finally found this. I have an HP Pavilion 8754C. HP has this info for the modem. 

v.90 56K PCI Modem, Cheetah
Supports v.90 & K56 Flex.
Chipset Intel 810E.

On the computer in Modem, it says Lucent Win Modem on Com 3.

On another forum some one had me run this test. Type in LSPCI (in lower case) in terminal. When I did I got several things to come up. They said this is my modem.

0000:01:09.0 Communication Controller: Agere System LT WinModem

I don't and have never seen that name, Agere System LT anywhere on here. 

What I have done to began with. I have 2 hard drives. Got a new 160gig for Christmas. Well never did do anything with it. When I learned about Linux, I decided to hook both up on the computer the new one as slave and run them both. Which is kind of hard. I have to keep restarting to get from Win to Linux and vice versa. I can't copy and past anything from one to the other. Can't see any files on Win when on Linux and also vice versa.

I thought when I was in Windows I could see the new hard drive just like the CD, DVD, floppy... but it don't show up. 

Anyway, seems every thing I read about Linux or Ubuntu, I don't have. I have been checking out isp's to see if they support Linux. One of which does but it supports something called KDE. I think this is the correct not. Too many notes!! Well I ran a search for KDE on Linux. Its not there. Also some support Thunderbird. Its not there either. 

So everytime I find something I think I can do and understand, Linux don't have it or the isp's don't support it. So... I am just lost I guess. About to just forget Linux... 

Will study the link you sent some more. So far I guess I just don't understand... Thanks..


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi Cathy,

Winmodems are afaik not real (hardware) modems, but software modems. Both internal (hardware) and winmodems will not work with Linux afaik. It takes an external modem to work with Linux.

KDE is an alternative GUI enviroment to Gnome for Linux. You can switch between them (before logging out), and on next login the other environment will present itself. The command is switchdesk <env>, so to get to Gnome from KDE you would issue: switchdesk Gnome, and visa versa to get to KDE from Gnome.

I use the Grub boot loader to distinguish between WinXP Pro SP2 on my first hard drive from Linux Fedora Core 3 (FC3) on my second disk, and can easily change the default OS to boot up by changing the /boot/grub/grub.conf file's bootup variable default=0 to 1 or default=1 to 0 to get either OS to be the default OS to boot up.

I downloaded and installed the NTFS driver for Linux FC3 from here:
http://www.linux-ntfs.org/content/view/120/59/

With Daper Drake Ubuntu 6.0.6, you probably already have a version of the NTFS driver installed in the kernel. Check out this webpage for more info on NTFS driver support in Linux:
http://wiki.linux-ntfs.org/doku.php?id=ntfs-en

It will tell you how to mount the Windows disk onto Linux. I doubt the reverse (mount Linux onto Windows) is possible, but then again Samba could probably be used.

Thunderbird is usually downloaded from http://www.mozilla.com as 3rd party software, i.e. not included in Linux releases, however, some Linux distributions may include it, like Firefox.

-- Tom

P.S. Don't give up when you are so close to understanding how to do it!


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi Tom, you make me laugh... Close to understand... hehehe... You lost me on the second paragraph.... And told me something I did not even know about the modems. I plug the computer in and it all works, if not... I am lost. That is now much I know... My first modem was a external. Should have kept it, might have worked. But only a 28.8.... With the problems I am having booting up lately, this would be fast... Now I have another thing to try to learn and get in my head... Modem's!!

I would think that Ubuntu would have came with all this stuff go at least go on line with. Cause if you can't go on line, you can not do much of anything else. Oh... play games or write letters. But I went to print the other day and that is not even work. Well I sure didn't want to began trying to figure something else out right now. One thing at a time. 

So... what your telling me, the 1st thing I have to do is get an external modem? 

Just did a quick check on e-bay, saw a U.S. Robotics Sportster 56k V.92, but no serial cable with it. Also said no software. Kind of got me cause it said did not take software. Just don't know enough about this stuff.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi Cathy,

For any information about modems, checkout this website:
http://www.modemsite.com/56k/index.asp

When I bought my system with both LInux and Win98SE back in Dec 2001 the system producer told me about the need for an external modem at that time in order to interface with Linux, and since I have purchased another system with Linux and WinXP and updated the modem to a USR 5686E after my USR 5686D stb'd. My previous system to both of them was a Windows for Workgroups 3.11 which had an internal modem card.

Before you purchase an external modem (on my or anyone else's word alone), please do a little research (since you appear to be amenable to that) and may be able to save yourself some money in the process.

What I specifically do not know about Daper Drake Ubuntu 6.0.6 is whether it has software modem support rolled into the kernel or not that actually works - i.e. Linux distributions have come a long way since I bought my first one. What I do know is that the Daper Drake Ubuntu 6.0.6 Live CD works in RAM (i.e. not installed on hard drive) with my wvdial.conf file imported to the (in RAM) /etc directory from my mounted Linux Fedora Core 3 (FC3) system and the Firefox extensions I saved on my hard drive which I downloaded to the Ubuntu Firefox 1.5.0.3 settings and reload into the user account home directories from my Linux FC3 when I reboot with Daper Drake! 

My advice is to google for "Daper Drake Ubuntu forums" and search for "external modem" in the forums. If you find one particular Ubuntu forum you like, join it and ask specific questions about Daper Drake Ubuntu 6.0.6. What I would ask at this point in time is:

whether it can work with any internal modem hardware cards or requires an external modem (in the absense of cable/DSL) to work.

Once you verify that question's answer, then you will probably know that Ubuntu Daper Drake 6.0.6 is just software which will always need hardware on which to run - and just having a computer is no guarantee that one will be able to "just plug it in and connect to the Internet" automagically.

Modems like the USR Sportster you found on e-bay need a CD to interface with Windows, i.e. for installation, but not necessarily for Linux as in my case which just worked out of the box - and because I had the setup already configured - like the instruction in my login profile which is not default in Linux: ln -s /dev/ttyS0 /dev/modem
that is required for the modem to work.

-- Tom


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi there Tom, Well seems I have been doing nothing but reading. I don't want to become a computer expert... I just want to use a computer for things I want to do... ... But I don't think there is any chance of me becoming very knowledged in the computer. 

There is this one site where you can click on a link and it will tell you if your modem is compatable. Well I don't know if its my computer (have been having problems with it) or if its a link that don't work, but It don't work for me. I find this in lots of Linux links.

I think also on the same page it says to download what is called . Well I did, burnt it to a CD. But then after spending over an hour on Linux, I still did not figure out how to make it work. 

Since I am new to Linux, everything is greek. With Windows I have learned enough to do what I want to do. I can remember how hard Windows was in the beginning also. But one thing, didn't have to put in all of this stuff in the terminal to get stuff to work. I know several people that want to switch from Windows to Linux, but they sure won't unless I can learn it and teach them. Most instructions are for those who know Linux and not the beginner. There is hardly anything written for us "Dummies to Linux". I just want to know a simple things... Like how to make my printer work and here is all this Tech stuff about it all, when all that had to be said was the exact short directions as to how to make it work. I went over there yesterday and did that in less then 5 minutes just by looking at it. I was thinking about jotting all of this down and then writing out the way to do this, so others like me would not have this problem I am having. 

But anyway... I am now stuck on how to get the program to work that I down loaded to check the modem with. Seems every thing in Dapper Drake goes on the desktop. There is not like anything with C: drive or My documents where you can make folders and not fill up your desktop so much. I even make a file on Linux desktop and copied the program there, but never could figure out how to make it work. 

It would seem in any good instructions for these os that they would start start out with how to install the program then go right to how to get on line. And how to use a CD to install programs. But they don't. Or at least I can't find it. Then I get on sites that are not even for Dapper Drake and give instructions that don't even seem to be for it. Ubuntu seems to have good instructions as to how to install. But then that is it. At least this is all I have been able to find. I think I am over doing my brain trying to figure this all out. . If the printer was so easy to install then why would getting on line be any different? Also installing Dapper Drake was very easy also. 

I have asked questions on other forums and I have got the best answers so far right here on this forum. Some of the forum's are totally rude also. Which would make other beginners and me... not post again to them. What they don't seem to understand in general is that there is some of us that just don't understand all this stuff, no matter how much we read. Its in a level of wording and understanding that we are not up to, as yet anyway. Then you ask for step by step instructions and that seems to be the worst things you can say. And you don't get it. I was told I need to go into Linux and familiar myself with it. Well yesterday Dapper Drake had to do something when I went into it, saying I had been in there 30 times. So I am trying to learn it, but still I have not get anywhere in knowing how to do much with it. 

I do genealogy. Working on my computer is not a thing I like to do. It maybe for others as I have read on some of the forums. We all have different interests. I know I have to learn so much in order to be able to do all that I do on a computer. But to go much farther then that is not my interest to do. There comes times I need to learn something else. Ok, fine... But I don't want to have to learn all this tech stuff as most seem to know or we are expected to learn. 

Well today I am just on "tilt" I guess.. Just too much trying to do and can't do. This is one problem, I won't rest till I learn how to get all I need to do, done... And it drives me nuts not being able to just do it and get on to other things. I figure lots of it my fault for not having the intelligences to comprehend.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi Cathy,

There is the 6th Ed. book "Linux for Dummies", but it is probably not specific to Ubuntu, but may help you past lots of hurdles.

Then again, if you go to Amazon.com and search for "Ubuntu" in Books, there is lot of them - I don't know which to recommend to someone beginning Linux with Ubuntu.

My advice is to go to the local Barnes & Noble or other bookstore and browse through the Linux/Unix section for what Ubuntu books or Linux for Dummies they have on the shelves and see if any one suites you or helps you solve the problems with the specific information you need to get past the information obstacles you face.

Just today, I answered the specific and very simple question on another thread, and was totally amazed at how the other responders said whatever they had to say, but didn't really answer the question - none of them realized they weren't helping the person who posted the question - so, even here at TSG, you may at times get inocuous replies from folks who think they are helping, but end up not really contributing to the poster's understanding.

Hang in there - half the battle is just that, and knowing when to take a break until you can come back to it.

-- Tom


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

I may have sounded like I don't appreciate all the help I get, but I do. I thank every one for what ever reply. Since I have used Windows for over 10 years now, I do know more when I read posts and can do more, then with Linux which I have only had about a month now. Its just like when I started windows with Dos and Win 3.0. I did not even know the basics, like copy and paste. I am still teaching folks that. But I had to be told things step by step. No, infact the best way I could understand something was to be shown. Then I could get it. Well I guess I am better today cause I can read and do step by step procuders. There is in fact lots of us out here this way. And I have read on different forum's they ask what is the worst thing with Linux. Well its obvious, not clear enough instructions for newbies. Its not we can't do it, its we don't know how. For some one to not give simple, step by step instructions to a newbie, they might as well not posted a reply to the help. Cause it did not good. But yet, I do apprectiate their efforts. If only they could understand they are too smart for us and need to get down to our level when they explain give info to newbies. When you go on a forum that is absolute for beginners. I figure its just that. But after reading some of the posts, one can tell, they are not beginner... 

Is it possible for you to tell me how to... and I don't even know what its called... I just know how to do it on Windows. Ok, I have that program I need to run on Linux. Its on a CD. Now do I run it? I have tried every thing I know. Still can't get it to do anything. 

Thank you, Cathy


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi Cathy,

Ok, you have a program on a CD you need to run in Linux. What is the name of the program? Is it a Live CD, like my version of Daper Drake Ubuntu 6.0.6 that boots up when I power on my computer? Or, is it just a standalone program that can be installed and run on Linux?

For example, to use the Unbuntu Live CD and actually have it boot, a computer must, of course, first have a hardware CD device installed. At bootup Linux (or other OS) will detect the hardware, however, before the OS can bootup, the BIOS is the first thing that runs and does a Power On Self Test (POST). In the BIOS, the order of boot devices is specified, and the CD device must occur before the hard drive in order for the Live CD bootable CD to be able to boot up. Check the bottom of the computer screen on power up and it usually will tell you the keystroke to press to get into the BIOS - then you can check what the boot order of devices is specified, and change the order, if necessary.

If the CD is just an ordinary application CD compatible with Linux (I'm guessing you might have a geneology CD - I have the Brouderbund Family Tree Maker for Windows), then the CD device needs to be mounted in order to acces its contents.

In Linux, from the Desktop interface, see if there is a Hardware Browser from System Tools, and use it to determine the device name of the CD device, e.g. I have two CD devices where: /dev/hda is the device name of one, and /dev/hdb is the device name of the other.

Once you know the device name of the CD drive, then the following command will mount the drive.

First, place the CD disc into the CD drive, then from a command line window, issue the following command before the mount command with your device name in place of /dev/hda below:

1) mkdir /mnt/CD
2) mount /dev/hda /mnt/CD

You must not be located with your current working directory (issue: pwd to find out) in the /mnt directory, so (issue: cd) to get to your account's home directory. Also, you may need to be root to issue the mount command, so either login as root or issue: su and give the root command's password. Read the man page for mount if you have problems with it, or post a message back here for help.

Then to list the contents of the CD from Linux (like dir in Windows command prompt):
1) pushd /mnt/CD (changes to the /mnt/CD directory, and
2) ls -lt
or just issue: ls -lt /mnt/CD

Look for a README file to explain how to setup the software on the CD.

-- Tom


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Ok..... Let me answer your question and also tell you what I see... I already have Linux Ubuntu Dapper Drake 6.06 installed on one of my hard drives. So... when I turn on my computer, it comes to a menu and I have like seconds to choose where to go. If I don't act fast enough, the computer goes right into Linux. Wish it would just sit there, and let me decide which one...

Then Linux does it things, loading every thing, then I have to enter username and then password. Then it comes on, such as Windows does. To I think a desktop, which is pretty simular to Windows Me. 

Ok... I have two CD drives. Well... One is the HP CD that came with my computer and the other is a newer DVD, which also does the same with CD's as the HP one does. 

When I have something in one of those drives it shows up on Desktop. I think both show up. Seems like I have had troubles seeing the DVD automatically on desktop, but the CD always shows. 

So... I clicked on the icon for the CD, then it came up on the screen. Then I clicked on it. 

I can not exactly remember what I did next. But I ended up making a folder on Desktop for the program, which is called scanmodem. Its to scan my modem and give me info on it. This was suggested to do to see if it was compatable and there was a driver for it. Well have not been able to scan modem to see, as yet... 

When I click on the icon for scanmodem on desktop, which is now in its own file on desktop.... Ok.. I can't remember. I keep having to go back to get all this info. But it says something like extract files here? Maybe I had to right click on the mouse to get a box to come up that said that in it. I just don't remember now.. But anyway, I did that.. And then it put two more icons up there. Also on that CD was another program and now I don't remember why. Its been too long since I started this process, not being able to complete it. 

Anyway... The other one does nothing, I don't think when I do the same thing about extracting here... 

Well that is all it does. When I click on the other two icons the scanmodem put there, they just have a bunch of stuff in them. Which I do not understand. 

I have looked all over for something that would say something like install programs. But can not find anything like that. 

Ok, now you brought up another thing that I was doing yesterday. But don't know enough about it, probably to really talk about it. But here goes anyway... If only I could remember better then I could talk about this stuff better... 

Ok.. on Desktop up on the top toll bar, there is like 3 places to go. The 1st one I think is Applications. A drop down window shows and then I go into Accessories. In Accessories another drop down window. There is what is called Terminal. I have found out in Terminal you can do commands like in the old dos. Which I did not ever learn really good, by the way and it been to long to remember all I did know. After messing with terminal, I remember some of the things I have seen to put in there. Like cd for Change directory. But like dos, I did not learn much to use it. So, I can nt get around in it very well. 

I have a bit of instructions I copied off from one site, but yet it seems greek to me. What it says is, To see a list of files and directories inside the current directory, run the command ls . Well... I did that and I thought I was on desktop, the folder I made for the CD contents, scanmodem and the other file does not show up. I went over several times to make sure the folder was there. It shows up on desktop. Then I thought, well I must not be in desktop. Then I looked at the path and it included desktop. I could not figure out how to do anything else. I don't know if there is more directories on there or not. I tried typing in such things as I know on Windows, such as C:, didn't work.. hehehe. 

It says by default it will be inside the Home folder when you run it. To confirm that your terminal is indeed browsing your home folder, type pwd ending with a press on enter. The pwd command will output the path to the current folder. 

Also it says, if you want to navigate down the directory tree run cd NAME where NAME is the name of the folder you want to navigate to. For example, if Ed is inside his home folder and there's a directory called test inside it, he can run cd test to change to that directory. . If he want to go back he can run cd... 

The only thing I can think of, I am not on desktop when doing this and I don't know how to get there. I have typed in cd desktop... But still don't get there. But is desktop a directory? If not, how do I get to desktop? If something is on desktop, is it also listed some where else in a directory. And what on earth are the directories on Linux?

The... I guess they are called commands (?), you listed above. Are they to be done in Terminal? 

Does FTM work on Linux? I think I am working with version 9. I do have the new one, or think its the new one, but I don't care for it. So have not used it too much. I went looking to see if FTM supported Linux, but all I could find it supported Win. 

I know I am asking so many questions here... I don't mean to be going into so many different things.. But am just curious about FTM. If it works on Linux, I sure what it over there. But first I have to learn how to do this.. or I won't be able to get anything software on linux. 

Cathy


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

I forgot to tell you, I downloaded this scanmodem and the other program onto windows then burnt the CD to use on Linux. Since I am using two harddrives I have to keep shutting down to go from one to the other. Which is real hard when you need Windows open to do things. Which I can't do on Linux. Such as copy and paste stuff like you have above to Linux.


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

One more thing... I won this modem on e-bay. I sure hope its the right one. Would send you the link, but since its already over, don't think it will work for you??

US Robotics V.92 External Fax Modem 56k

Condition: Excellent working condition, normal wear but no visual scratches externally. Works perfect!!!

Includes: Modem, Phone Cable, Power Adapter

GREAT FOR EXTERNAL DIALUP FOR CISCO ROUTERS!!!

HERE ARE THE SPECS:

Modem Standards and Protocols Supported


V.92 56 Kbps ITU standard 
V.90 56 Kbps ITU standard 
V.34 33.6 Kbps ITU standard 
Compatible with ITU and Bell standards from 56 Kbps to 1200 bps 
V.42/MNP 2-4 error control,V.42 bis/MNP 5 data compression 
Fax:Class 1 and 2.0 Group III 14.4 Kbps send and receive 
Operating Systems Supported
Modem is compatible with Windows Server 2003, XP 64 bit, Server 2003 64 bit, XP, Windows NT 4.0, Windows 2000, Windows ME, Windows 98, Windows 95, Windows 3.1, Linux and DOS.

Dimensions/Weight


Length 10.875 in.(27.62 cm) 
Width 5.75 in.(14.69 cm) 
Height 4.875 in.(12.38 cm) 
Weight 2 lb (.9 kg) 
Minimum System Requirements


IBM ®compatible PC 
56K compatible local analog phone line 
V.90 requires a V.90 56K ITU standard capable service provider 
V.92 requires a V.92 56K ITU standard capable service provider 
V.92 Call Notification feature requires Call Waiting service from your local phone company 
V.92 Call Identification feature requires Call Waiting/Caller ID services from your local phone company 
RS-232 serial cable (not included) 
Regulatory/Agency Approvals


FCC approved (Part 15 Class B/Part 68) 
IC approved 
UL listed 
CUL listed


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Went over to Linux with your info... under System/Administrations/Device Manager/Advanced Tab I found what you were talking about. 

Key......................Type.............Value
block.device........Strlist............/dev/hdc

(note: put the "periods" in above to hold their place)

Looking around there some more, I see that the hard drive I have Windows on is hda. Linux is hdb, then HP CD is the one above, hdc and then HP DVD is, hdd. 

Then I went into Applications/Accessories/Terminal. A box comes up, sort of looks like a dos box. At the very top of the box, on the border that goes across it, is typed: [email protected]: /home/craftycathy

Then I think its called the prompt, reads like this.

[email protected]:~$

So... just to see what it would do, I typed in the su you had written after the $ on the prompt. The below is what took place.

Password: (I typed in my password)
su: Authentication failure
Sorry.
[email protected]:~$

Now sure what this mean. I have been on Terminal before and had to type in my password. Did not get this Authentication Failure.

Then at the prompt, I typed in..

pwd
/home/craftycathy
[email protected]:~$

Then typed in at prompt:

cd
[email protected]:~$

Then typed in at prompt:

dir
Desktop example.ged example grdb examples
[email protected]:~$

Now... it seems it goes to desktop, why don't I see the folder I put on there? 

What I actually have is Gramps Genealogy System, which is Linux Genealogy Desktop 2.0. It is Linux Ubuntu Dapper Drake 6.06, plus I think 4 genealogy programs on it. Like or some what like FTM. None of them impressed me. When I get use to a program and like it, this is what I want. But anyway. I know its Dapper Drake, cause I got one the other day, inserted it in live mode or what ever its called, ran it just off the Cd and its the exact same look. Also I asked about it from what I got it and he told me its the same with just the genealogy programs added. No.. I have not went and checked file by file to make sure... Just taking his word for it and what I seen on the Dapper Drake CD. 

Ok.. I did not go on with your instructions to mkdir.. etc... Cause I am not sure if you want me to since when I put a CD in the drive it shows up on desktop. I can go to it and also put it on desktop in a file or it appears when you "look" at it in a file on desktop its there. 

I have questions about your command line, but you said to read the man page... Well.. what is the man page?

Also it appears that both the icons places in the folder when I told it to open there is readme files. But I don't understand what its saying. Just don't know this stuff. And I can't copy and paste what it says to here, cause its on the other harddrive. But I do have the program on here.. but of course it won't open on Windows. But if I could send it to you some how and you could open it?? Its called scanModem.gz. Oh and the other one says.. unloading.gz. Seems like I read some where you have to have this unloading to make the scanModem work. But how? Don't know that either.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi Cathy,

Whew - that's a lot to process, so I'll start at the beginning of your last response after my previous post.

First, to increase the time you have to respond to which OS to boot (note: the solution is similar for Windows or Linux):
If your system uses the Linux boot loader Grub (there must be a similar lilo.conf file if Lilo is your boot loader, but most Linux use Grub these days) for Daper Drake Ubuntu 6.0.6, then you must be root and know the root account's password (i.e. the superuser aka su which is the same as Administrator in Windows) to execute the example vi command to edit and rewrite the grub.conf file which follows:
Goto the directory /boot/grub/ and edit the file grub.conf as follows:
# cd /boot/grub
# vi grub.conf
(now that you are inside the file use the arrow keys to find the line with 
timeout=5 for example on it)
Position the cursor (using the arrow keys) onto the '5' charater just after the = sign
Press the 'x' key once and the '5' is wiped out and the cursor should be on the = sign
Press the character 'a' and then enter a number greater than 5 to get more than 5 seconds - I would choose 15, and then press the 'ESC' key to exit the edit command sequence
To end the edit session using the 'vi' command, Press the Shift key for ':' and then press the 'w' key followed by the 'q' key which should look as follows without the quotes: ":wq" inside the edit window on the Terminal screen. That command tells the vi editor to write ('w') and quit ('q') the edit session. The next time you reboot, the time delay will be 15 seconds before the default OS boots up. You can change the default boot OS by switching the "default=0" to "default=1" or visa versa depending on which OS is the current default in the grub.conf file.

In Windows, execute the msconfig command from WinXP or other Windows OS, and change the timeout default as required (easier to do in Windows).

Note: If you installed Daper Drake Ubuntu 6.0.6 onto your computer, then during the installation process you may have set the root password (hope you remembered it). If not, then it is possible that the root account has a default password or none - I don't know for sure.

Hope this helps you solve the first problem you cited. Standby for more later - gotta go now.

Ciao,

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi Cathy,

Whichever account you login to in Linux, I think the Desktop is a subdirectory of the user's home account, which "~" refers to in all cases for any one user who is logged on to the Linux OS. That means that if you issue the command, cd ~, it positions you at your home or login directory. A simpler way to do the same thing is to just issue, cd, which does the same thing, or pushd ~ will also do it, but preserve your previous directory in the directory stack which you can see by issuing: dirs -l

So, after you login, then issue the command: ls
to see if Desktop shows up, and then cd Desktop if it does.

-- Tom


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Ok... Will print this out and go see if I can do it... The only password I can remember doing is.. one and I use it to get into Linux. Also some things call for it on adminitrater. I have been in terminal before and used it. So this is why I don't understand why I got that, today.

Thanks a bunch...


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Well..... I think I did as you said for /boot/grub. When the next window came up after typing all that in, at the top, which must be the name of where you are at... said? [email protected]: /boot/grub

Then in the window, the curser was at the top. Under which was just a bunch of short looking lines --- about that long and all the way down the screen to the bottom. Then on the bottom line it says: (and in quotes as written) "grub.conf" (spaces) [new filed] (then clear over on the right side) 0,0-1 all

So that was it for grub.

Then for the directories.

When I typed ls: 
Desktop examples.ged example.grdb examples

Now I guess this is on desktop along with the genealogy programs. I seen one of them, but not the others. They are probably there and I just have not messed with them. But I think they are in the form of icons or just text like.

cd desktop: no such firles or directory

Dirs -l brings up /home/craftycathy


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi Cathy,

From your craftcathy user account when you issued the ls command, you got:
Desktop examples.ged example.grdb examples

Try issuing: cd Desktop
instead of: cd desktop
i.e. Case, as in upper or lower case matters in Linux, not in Windows.

And try out: ls -lta
where you should see more of the details like the size and permissions of the files and directories (which should be in a different color than the files to highlight them). The 'a' in the ls command lets you see the files whose name begins with a '.' and some of them might be a directory rather than a file.

An easy way to see the contents of a .txt file is to issue the command: 
cat <filename> as in:
cat readme.txt

The cat command streams the entire file to the screen, so if it is a large .txt file and you just want to see either the top 5 or (by default) lines or the last 5 lines, issue:
head <filename> or
tail <filename>
and if you want to see the first or last 25 lines:
head -25 <filename> or
tail -25 <filename>

After you have used the pushd <new directory> command then the dirs -l command will show you the directory stack. pushd when given with more than one directory in the directory stack will switch the top (most recent) two directories on the stack.

Also, for all commands in Linux that can be given from the command line, the documentation for each command is in its "man page" which you can see, for example, by issuing the man command, like so:
man ls
man cd
man dirs

Some commands are built-in to the command line interpreter that instantiates the commands that you issue and are not documented separately from the command line interpreter, others are not and have their own man page.

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi Cathy,

Continuing with response to post #11:


> If only I could remember better then I could talk about this stuff better...


I keep a notebook (you know, like a college spiral...) for each of my OSes, in order to remember things like what the default configuration of my firewall is in my AV on Windows if I need to uninstall and reinstall it. Comes in handy, and keeping one can for you to!

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi Cathy,



> And what on earth are the directories on Linux?
> The... I guess they are called commands (?), you listed above. Are they to be done in Terminal?


Directories:Linux::Folders:Windows

Yes, Linux can be run in two different modes. If your Linux boots up into GUI or Graphical User Interface mode then you are probably using either Gnome or KDE GUI environment.

Terminal indeed brings up a window much like the command prompt window in Windows, but there are no DOS commands in Linux, only Linux commands which are processed by a command line interpreter as the other user interface mode.

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi Cathy,



> Does FTM work on Linux?


Only on Windows systems afaik from http://www.familtreemaker.com/

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

CraftyCathy said:


> I forgot to tell you, I downloaded this scanmodem and the other program onto windows then burnt the CD to use on Linux. Since I am using two harddrives I have to keep shutting down to go from one to the other. Which is real hard when you need Windows open to do things. Which I can't do on Linux. Such as copy and paste stuff like you have above to Linux.


Hi Cathy,

Here is what I do to mount my WinXP Pro SP2 system onto Linux, which allows me to read my NTFS WinXP file system:
1) First I downloaded the NTFS driver from sourceforge.com, installed it per instructions on their website. It only supports reading at this point, however, you may have NTFS support in the Daper Drake Ubuntu 6.0.6 because it uses a kernel (OS internals) greater than version 2.6.14 - I think 2.6.16 if I am not mistaken - so, you may be all set in this regard.

2) On bootup, my root account login executes my .bash_profile from the root user account's home directory, i.e. /root. My files looks something like this, where I have typed in comments that begin: <-- Cathy:...
# .bash_profile

# Get the aliases and functions
if [ -f ~/.bashrc ]; then
. ~/.bashrc
fi

# Must be done manually, i.e. not default in Linux
ln -s /dev/ttyS0 /dev/modem <-- Cathy: recommend you do this

# User specific environment and startup programs
# load ntfs driver into kernel
/sbin/modprobe ntfs <-- Cathy: you probably don't need to do this

# mount ntfs volume read only
#mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /mnt/WinXPPro -r -o umask=0222
# mount ntfs volume read/write
mount -t ntfs /dev/sda1 /mnt/WinXPPro -w -o umask=0122 <-- Cathy: you can probably do the same thing on your computer if you change /dev/sda1 to the device name for your hard disk partition containing Ubuntu, and here's how to find out what that is:
# fdisk -l
[Note: do not mess up on this command, so read the man page first, i.e. man fdisk]:
# man fdisk [and pay attention to the parameter -l, i.e. lower case 'L']. Note: when you see the output of the (fdisk -l) command, the Linux partition is not the Linux swap partition or the smallest Linux partition, but the largest Linux partition which contains your Linux OS.
So, if the output looks like the following (as on my machine):
Disk /dev/hde: 40.0 GB, 40020664320 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 4865 cylinders
Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Device Boot Start End Blocks Id System
/dev/hde1 * 5 4865 39045982+ c W95 FAT32 (LBA)
/dev/hde2 1 4 32098+ 83 Linux

Partition table entries are not in disk order

Disk /dev/hdf: 40.0 GB, 40020664320 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 4865 cylinders
Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Device Boot Start End Blocks Id System
/dev/hdf1 * 1 33 265041 82 Linux swap
/dev/hdf2 34 4865 38813040 83 Linux

Disk /dev/sda: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders
Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Device Boot Start End Blocks Id System
/dev/sda1 * 1 9728 78140128+ 7 HPFS/NTFS

Disk /dev/sdb: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes
255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders
Units = cylinders of 16065 * 512 = 8225280 bytes

Device Boot Start End Blocks Id System
/dev/sdb1 * 1 13 104391 83 Linux
/dev/sdb2 14 9538 76509562+ 83 Linux
/dev/sdb3 9539 9729 1534207+ 82 Linux swap

My Windows partition is: /dev/sda1 and
My Linux partition is: /dev/sdb2
[end comment to Cathy]

PATH=$PATH:$HOME/bin

export PATH
unset USERNAME

Natually, if I want to read a file on my WinXP system while I am logged into Linux, I do:
# pushd /mnt/WinXPPro
in order to get to the mounted WinXP file system from Linux, and then I issue the ls command and may use the find command in Linux to locate a file I am interested in finding. Later when I am done, I issue the command: popd
in order to get back to the previous directory on the directory stack that I was located at before I issued the above pushd command.

Here is how I use the find command to locate a file from Linux in the WinXP filesystem:
# find . -name "<filename>" -print
where <filename> is the name of a file whose name I already know, just not where it is.

If I am not sure of the filename, I use wildcards "*" in the name specification, like this:
# find . -name "*.txt" -print 
or
# find . -name "*Loc*" -print

The '.' specifies the current directory where you issue the command and find recursively searches all of the subdirectories from there, so if you locate to the '/' directory in Linux you can find a Linux file and ignore the mounted filesystems (Windows) like this:
# cd /
# find . -xdev -name "<filename" -print
where -xdev directs the find command to ignore other filesystems from the one you are on.

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi Cathy,

Here are the contents of my .bashrc file which will give you a prompt that will keep track of the number of commands you use when logged into your Linux accounts (i.e. PS1 at end):
# .bashrc

# User specific aliases and functions

alias rm='rm -i'
alias cp='cp -i'
alias mv='mv -i'

# Source global definitions
if [ -f /etc/bashrc ]; then
. /etc/bashrc
fi

PS1="[\[email protected]\h \W:\!] "

-- Tom


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Tom.. I have WinME not WinXP. I don't have a disk for ME, all I have is the recovery CD from HP. 

I don't know why, but I am not really understanding much of what you say. I have not yet learned much. So most things I just don't know what your talking about. I read it over and over. I read things that are suppose to explain to me this stuff and yet, I don't get it. 

There isn't any easier way to do this stuff? Do you always have to put in these commands? Or line entries? Doesn't anything just install or install by clicking a few button? I thought Dapper Drake was suppose to be easy. 

As WinMe gets more and more messed up to where it don't want to work right, the drive is more to get Linux going so I can just use it for the most part. But if I can't prgram Linux, then I am stuck!

I will keep going over your posts, hopefully I will understand at some point.

Cathy


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Let me see... I have a question, but not sure how to ask it... I am not sure if you have told me this or not.. Remember I am "thick"! 

Is there a way to type something into Terminal so I can see what is on Linux? I don't know what is there. 

Ok, for example on Windows I go to: Desktop/My Computer. Then I can open the drop down menu there and see... Desktop, My Documents, My Computer, A drive, C drive, M drive, N drive, Then Icons and a couple of other things on Desktop. 

I am feeling like I am lost in Linux. I don't know what is on it and don't know what to look for and if I seen it when typing in something, I would not recognize it, cause I don't know what it is. 

In other words... Linux does not have the same names for all the things like Windows do. Ok.. it has Desktop. I recognize this name and know what it is. But that is as far as it goes. 

Is there something equelevent to C: drive? Is there other's? Yes, I can go look, but would I know what I seen, if I seen anything else? I have been in there lots of times and yet to find C: drive. 

And what are those little boxes for on the bottom right toll bar. They say work stations or work places? There is 4 of them. I had another window open when I was on desktop and clicked on them. The only thing I seen different on the other 3, the window I had opened was not in any of them. What is the purpose of them? This could not be like different drives?

One thing I know for sure, all that you are telling me, one day I will know exactly what your saying. So I totally value every thing you write here. As I learn I can keep going back to it, being able to do what you say... some day... Just did not want you to think all your telling me is a waste of your time. 

Cathy


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Tom... I did it.. Well I got into Desktop. And it is with a "D" instead of a "d"... I seen Down Loads, the file folder I made for scanmodem. But then I did not know what to do next. And I did not even know why I was doing this... Oh how soon we forget... hehehe... 

Still I don't know how to make a program work from a CD... I am going back over to Linux to read what it says in scanmodem again. Now maybe it will make more since to me.. 

Also I did the man thing... man ls works but man cd and dirs says, No manual entry. 

I looked through man ls. But did not see anything I had been looking for. Is there a man for basic commands? If so, what would that be called? 

Also I tried to print it. There is not any print any where I can find. So I was going to highlight and copy to ?? something.. Some word processor. Well it only highlights the screen and does not scroll down any. I did not want to do all of this copy, paste, scroll... etc.. right then. I know how to get back into it, so will do it later. Thought this would be good to have on hard copy to look at when I go into Terminal, maybe... 

Why do I need this?

"Here are the contents of my .bashrc file which will give you a prompt that will keep track of the number of commands you use when logged into your Linux accounts (i.e. PS1 at end):"

Oh yes and this number sign.. #.. do you put it there for me to type into Terminal? Well it don't work when I use it.


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Tom, I thought I had finally did it.. But didn't... I just kept changing the directory till I got into the Downloads folder, then Linux folder... Then I opened up, I guess it would be the readme file in Linux Folder. Which the close to the top it says...

download scanModem.gz . Within a Linux partition
gunzip scanModem.gz
To make it exutable:
chmod +x scanModem
Run diagnostics with:
./scanModem

to start with when it says to make it excutable: chmod +x scanModem, kept getting no such file. So I added .gz to the end of it. Then it just went to a prompt, no error or anything, just a prompt. So then I typed in ./scanModem to excute it... all I could get was, No such file or directory. Seems I got so close but yet still was not able to do it. Also tried that last entry with.gz. Didn't work. But then not sure if any of it worked with even putting the .gz on the 1st. other then didn't get an error and went to a prompt. So I thought that made it work. There is not any more instructions. There is lots of things on the readme file, but nothing I understood. Nothing that said to do anything else to the program to make it work or I don't think so. 

Well I am getting a new external modem, so it don't really matter if I run the scanmodem for it. But would like to know how to make it work anyway. If I don't know how to make this program work, now am I going to make any other one work??

Cathy


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi Cathy,

I decided to try and find scanModem, and downloaded it from here to my Desktop:
http://linmodems.technion.ac.il/packages/scanModem.gz

On my Linux FC3 Desktop, I first created a ScanModem folder (directory in Linux speak) and put the downloaded file into it [Note: I use the '#' character as the prompt]:
# mkdir ScanModem
# mv scanModem.gz ScanModem
# cd ScanModem

[Note: cd is short for chdir, so try the command "# man chdir" to see the man page for cd]

# gunzip scanModem.gz
# chmod +x scanModem
# ./scanModem

# cd Modem
# ls -lt

In the Modem subdirectory, you should see the files:
1stRead.txt ModemData.txt Testing.txt
DriverCompiling.txt Rational.txt UNSUBSCRIBE.txt
InfoGeneral.txt SoftModem.txt YourSystem.txt

Since you are getting the USR external modem, use the information in the Modem subdirectory (folder) for informational purposes only, e.g do not attempt to recompile your Unbuntu 6.0.6 kernel driver(s) with the information in DriverCompiling.txt. Its ok to refer back to it if you ever get to the level where you are compiling OS internals, otherwise, forgetaboutit - capish! That way you won't damage your Linux system.

The scanModem script appears not to have detected that my system does have the gcc compiler installed (which all Linux platforms should have by default) - so, while it does put out a lot of information (which you probably won't understand), it still needs some work on it.

Later,

-- Tom


----------



## Bartender (Apr 27, 2006)

Cathy -
You're a brave one, I'll give you that. Most people woulda given up and gone back to Windows by now. I'm also running Ubuntu 6.06, but on a spare PC so that if everything goes horribly wrong it's not a crisis.
You mentioned folders, and not knowing where to go. I sympathize. In Windows you'd go to C: Drive, etc. etc. Linux gives you one folder, your home folder. It's best to leave all the other folders alone. You can make more folders inside your home folder for music or documents or whatever. Once you get used to the concept it's easier than that other OS.
I've got a book to recommend. Keir Thomas, Beginning Ubuntu Linux
http://www.amazon.com/Beginning-Ubuntu-Linux-Novice-Professional/dp/1590596277
I don't know about you, but trying to learn online is too disjointed. Before I know it I've got links and bookmarks spread all over the place. With a book, the author has already thought about how to lay out the information in a manner that you can follow, and you can flip back & forth as need be.
Modems are somewhat of a nightmare with Ubuntu. The OS is so reliant on broadband for updating and such that I feel it's almost pointless if you're stuck with a modem. I've lugged my Linux PC into work, where broadband was available, and downloaded TONS of data. Have you heard of Automatix? It's a script that you download and then start. It goes online and downloads a bunch of programs to make Ubuntu work better with music, DVD's etc. My PC was busy wolfing down data for an hour. It woulda taken a week on dial-up, if it worked at all!
If you have a friend who has broadband, I'd encourage you to take your PC over to their house, plug into their ethernet connection, then start your PC. You may have to go into - um - Administration, Networking, enable eth01, apply, then restart. Somethign like that. The important thing is have the ethernet plugged in before starting. I know squat about networking, but at work my Linux PC goes online immediately. No muss no fuss.
Anyway, most modems are winmodems, which means they rely on the Windows operating system to work. Of course, that means they won't work in Linux without a lot of tweaking. An external US Robotics is a way to bypass all the hassle. I did the exact same thing you did. Bought a couple of USR Sportsters on ebay. Problem is my ISP (Juno) uses Windows-reliant software to dial, so I was still unable to connect. However, the Sportster did try. It dialed, but Juno wouldn't cooperate.
If you use a Sportster, you don't need to screw around with scanmodem. Just use wvdial, or the Modem Monitor program in Dapper. The Sportster has a bunch of little dipswitches underneath. I don't understand how those should be set. Mine appeared to work as it was so I didn't mess with them.
The terminal is scary at first but i encourage you to play with it. Thomas' book eases you into terminal by starting out with baby steps. I put a shortcut to the terminal right on the desktop. For instance, bring up a terminal, and just type "top". Without the quote marks of course. Top is a fun little utility that tells you what processes are running in the order of CPU usage. You can keep the top window open, then start something else like OpenOffice, and watch what happens.
Sometimes you need to type in "sudo" before the terminal command, and sometimes you don't. Ubuntu will demand sudo (and password) for any sort of command that might entail making any changes to the system. Part of the security that's built into Linux. All you can do is practice and it will start to come to you. The "top" command doesn't allow system changes so you don't need sudo.
I hang around the Ubuntu Forums a lot, just trying to absorb knowledge. Search usually brings up just about anything you'd want to delve into because a lot of people are posting there.
http://www.ubuntuforums.org/index.php

As far as your password problems go, I wish I could be more help. Are you sure you're typing it in just like when you log on? Ubuntu is case-sensitive. Cat is not the same as cat.


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Tom... Ok.. So should I delete the folder I have on Desktop and do it the way you have above? 

Where you saying there is suppose to be all those files in that folder? When I unzipped it or what ever its called or what ever I did on Linux, all it put was 2 other files. Then the installer or what ever it is, didn't do a thing when I tried to make it install. If I knew more what I was doing, it would sure help me tell you this stuff. 

Cathy


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Bartender... Thanks a bunch for posting... Yal I know modems are slow... some times even slower then other times and I don't know if its just me, but they seem to be getting slower. I have downloaded many things for Windows and it don't take near as long to do as it seems for Linux. All though I have not downloaded much for Linux as yet... but I have read many posts where people say it takes a mega long time.

As long as we live here, I don't expect to get DSL or anything faster then modem. I don't know any one that has anything faster then modem, for sure. My son is trying to get some one he knows to help me. But so far no help. At the least we were thinking he could download, put on CD's then I would have them on CD's... hehehe.. Then back to the problem of.. still don't know how to make them work from a CD... 

I now see that upper case and lower case are two different commands. I did not realize this at first. Where as Tom pointed out to type Desktop instead of desktop. Well Desktop works and desktop don't. Then I seen more commands that showed one being capital carried out one process and the same letter in lower case carried out another. Its just SO... difficult to print all this out then go to Linux and type it all in. Had to see if there is actually a space and I see I make lots of types.. My brain says one thing and my fingers decide to do another.. hehehe. If only I could copy and paste... Oh... this has got to be one of the most wonderful things to be able to copy/paste... I have come to rely on it... 

Yes, I go through the posts all the time. Most are so far above me, I do not understand anything what they are talking about. So I just back out and look for another one of interest. Plus the massive amount of other site pages I have read, some over and over. It would see I would know and be able to do more then I can by all I have read. My comprehension level is just on a pretty high minus!

I tried the su command password all sorts of ways. It just did not work. Before and since I have had to put in my password and it works... Just don't get it... 

Why do we have to have this username and password anyway??!! I don't like it. I have never had one on Win... Just don't have the use for it and now its a problem in Linux. Oh well... have to do what has to be done...

I am not sure I am getting a sportster. But that could be what it is and I just don't know... My first modem was an external one. I won it from the phone company. It was a 28.8. Worked just great. So I won't have any problems that I can see having another external modem. I just thought it was neater to have every thing all inside the computer box, that would go in there. But.. since I am learning about win modems, seems more like a cheap thing then something that is real. But hay it works for Windows.. So can't be that bad if it works for one system and does what I need to get done.

The book by Keir Thomas, does it give easy step by step instructions as to how to do things? Is it for Dapper Drake or just for Ubuntu in general? I have read about other versions of Ubuntu and they seem to work different then Dapper Drake in area's. This might be difficult for beginners that don't know what will work and what will not then try to make it work and not.. etc... 

Yes, I have several bookmarks so I can go back to a page. Several I forgot to mark, then have to try to find. Its just so overwhelming. I find something easy on one site, but then when I try to find other things I want to learn, its not there. Then more and more searching, if I even find what I am looking for. So far I have found good instructions on how to install Dapper Drake.. But that is it... There could be more easy instructions on other things that I have not got to yet. But the things I am looking for, I can not find. 

Yes, when reading I have seen the word automatix. But do not know what it was. Guess I need to run a search on the word and see what I can find. 

Once again, thank you for your post..... Cathy


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

I have a question... I am a but confused... I know how to do stuff on Windows, but don't necessarily know what its called, don't pay attention to the name. Just like we know how to get some where in town, but don't necessarily pay attention to the street names as to how to get there... 

I have a certain way I want to do things on my computer. On Windows ME I have two places I put things. In My Documents I put mainly graphics. Such as pictures, animation, census, etc... But now on C: I have a file called My Folder where I put mainly Text... Don't ask me why I started doing it this way, I don't really know at this point. 

I like things separated, organized and placed where I can find it. 

Doing lots of reading tonight.. I read that "Directories" on Linux is Folders. Areas on your hard drive where files can be stored. 

Is this what I am doing on Windows? If so... How do I set up like for example on Linux, My Documents and My Files? Do I just make two different directories? 

Then when I set up these directories named this, can I put folders or is it directories with in each directory? 

Am I just converting words here? Going from words file folders to directories? 

What I don't want is like a zillion folders scattered all over. Or maybe in Linux, directories. 

Also I don't want the desktop to be filled up with files or folders. It gets too confusing and cluttered. .... Cathy


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

CraftyCathy said:


> Tom... Ok.. So should I delete the folder I have on Desktop and do it the way you have above?
> 
> Where you saying there is suppose to be all those files in that folder? When I unzipped it or what ever its called or what ever I did on Linux, all it put was 2 other files. Then the installer or what ever it is, didn't do a thing when I tried to make it install. If I knew more what I was doing, it would sure help me tell you this stuff.
> 
> Cathy


Hi Cathy,

You must choose whichever way helps you organize it better, i.e. works for you. When you unwrap the scanModem.gz file with the gunzip command in the directory of your choosing, then scanModem is installed except for making it executable.

Recall the commands:
# gunzip scanModem.gz <-- this command unwraps the download file created with gzip
# chmod +x scanModem <-- this command makes scanModem executable
# ./scanModem <-- this command executes scanModem in current directory

The Modem subdirectory is created when the scanModem (i.e. after the "chmod +x scanModem" command to make it executable) command is executed. As a result of executing scanModem, those files are deposited into the newly created Modem subdirectory.

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi Cathy,

Here is a tip about organizing stuff that you download. I do the same for Windows.

Create a Download directory that contains everything you download. 

In Windows I use C:\Downloads for this purpose, and install the software from there that gets a folder in C:\Program Files. Of course, to organize the software, I create a new subfolder under C:\Downloads for each separate software/topic I download.

In Linux, you can keep the clutter off of your Desktop directory by creating a sibling directory named Downloads which sits in your /home/craftycathy directory and follow the same plan as for Windows except there will not be another folder/directory similar to C:\Program Files.

Remember: In both Linux and Windows, directories/folders are your friend - they keep things separated so they do not get confusing. The trick is to remember where you left something so you can find it later! :wink:

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi Cathy,

Here is some information on editing .txt or text files in Linux.

The command: vi new.txt
will create a file named new with the suffix .txt

The command: view new.txt
will open the file named new.txt in read-only mode (there are ways around read-only mode, however, the read-only mode protects you from your fingers going wild with edits you don't want.

Once you have started an editing session with either of the above commands, I have attached a text file named Vim-Commands.txt which is a cheat sheet for Vim (Vi IMproved).

-- Tom

P.S. Note: when you are located on a web page you want to save to your desktop folder, i.e. /home/craftycathy/Desktop, you can either use the web browser File pull-down menu to save the webpage, or use the cursor to grab the text on the webpage, copy it with the Edit pull-down menu of the web browser, and open up a newtopic.txt file with vi using newtopic.txt, and using the command internal to the vi edit session for the newtopic.txt file, <press the i key, for insertion of text>, and then using the Edit pull-down Paste, drop the copied text into the newtopic.txt file, then press the Esc key to exit the editing part of your session, and then exit the vi command by pressing the ':' key followed by "wq" as in ":wq" (without the quotes).


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Spent some time on Linux last night. I was in Terminal trying to make these directory things... Didn't seem like I did what I wanted to. Then later on I was on Desktop looking at the things in the icons on the top toll bar... WOW... came upon this one that showed me all the directories I had made.. Well, making mistakes and having a bunch of them, I deleted all I didn't want. But there is a place on Desktop you can go to make directors, see which ones you have.. etc.. just like or sort of like in Windows. Now I can see how I can organize! 

Don't think I said.. went on line yesterday after reading these posts, went to searching for the book suggested I read... Can you believe I found it in e-book. Well I was thinking I would have to download to windows, burn it on CD then some how install it on Linux. Which being on Linux would be the better place for it then you can try thing that is talked about in the book. Well... I just opened it in Windows... Its over 600 pages and tells lots I need to know. I just knew things had to be easy on Linux, just knowing how to do them... This is such a break through. All I have read and you have told me is now beginning to "click"... 

Still I can not get a problem I have on CD to work on Linux. I don't know what I am doing wrong. I have it burnt on a CD, in the unit and the CD Unit is recognized on Linux. But nothing works that I have done to use it. 

I put the book on CD to put on Linux. But Linux don't recognize or support the file extension. Here is the name on it..

Apress.Beginning.Ubuntu.Linux.From.Novice.to.Professional.Mar.200620060815174740.rar

To get it unzipped on Windows I had to download a rar unzipper. Well I know how to do this on Windows. Well DUH... what am I saying here... I know how to do it on Windows to make things like this work, but not on Linux. I seen a Linux rar unzipper, but didn't download it onto win to burn. Cause of not knowing how to install these things onto Linux. But its just got to be simple... 

One thing when I was unzipping this in Windows, the name was too long and so had to shorten it, as the installation process was going on. I was thinking of renaming it, if it will let me, to make it shorter for Linux. 

I am just kind of treading water here, trying to learn other things while waiting on the modem to get here. Then will tackle trying to install all of that and make it work so I can get e-mail and go on line... 

Ok.. yes... in the book there was something I wanted to ask you about, cause it just went sailing over my head!!! hehehe.. Thomas was talking about how to config e-mail, using the program Evolution. He said you will need the pop3, SMPT, phone # to connect with, username and password... Then he said you will need "Microsoft exchange OWA URL" and "Active Directory/Global Address List Server". Seems like he was saying to be able to send and receive Outlook express mail programs. Let me see what he says exactly..

"Evolution is able to work with both IMPA and the popular POP3 mail servers offered by ISPs and used within corporate environments. Additionally, it can work with the Microsoft Exchange protocol used by offices running the Outlook mail program and also Novell Group-Wise. 

Then on down a way... "In the case of Microsoft Exchange, you'll need to know the OWL URL and, optionally, the Active Directory/Global Address list server. With Novell GroupWare, you'll simply need t know the server name".

After reading this again, is this just for some office set up and don't apply to us normal folks?

After reading about different programs, I wanted "Thunderbird" e-mail. But its not on Ubuntu 6.06 apparently. When I get on line, will I be able to download Thunderbird or will it be lots of hassle to do so and set it up? I guess I just happen to like the name "Thunderbird" better then "Evolution"... But I guess its not big deal that I have Thunderbird instead... 

Last night I tried to do the procedure you wrote for scanModem. I must have done something wrong, cause I just kept getting command prompts and it did nothing. Nothing that I seen, anyway... 

Ok.. let me ask.. when doing this, should I have the CD in the drive to do this? The one with scanModem on it? I don't think I am going to run scanModem now, but I still need to know how to make programs work that I want to install on Linux. 

Is this procedure suppose to work for any program you have on CD that you want to make work on Linux? By just putting in the file name. Like where you have scanModem, I would just put in the name of the file that I have on the CD? 

Cathy


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi Cathy,

For scanModem, are you telling me you downloaded it in Windows, and burned it to a CD? If that is so, you should just be able to:
# pushd /media/cdrom (or whatever the mount point is for the CD device in Ubuntu)
# cp -p scanModem.gz /home/craftycathy/Desktop/ScanModem (for example only)
# popd
# cd /craftycathy/Desktop/ScanModem
# gunzip scanModem.gz
# chmod +x scanModem
# ./scanModem

That should be all you need to do to install, and execute scanModem which should create the Modem subdirectory with all of the output files mentioned in previous post.

I use the mkisofs and cdrecord commands in Linux to copy files onto an ISO filesystem CD that can be read by Windows (XP at least, don't know about ME). Ask me how to do it when you think you are ready.

-- Tom


----------



## Bartender (Apr 27, 2006)

CraftyCathy said:


> I was in Terminal trying to make these directory things... Didn't seem like I did what I wanted to. Then later on I was on Desktop looking at the things in the icons on the top toll bar... WOW... came upon this one that showed me all the directories I had made.. Well, making mistakes and having a bunch of them, I deleted all I didn't want. But there is a place on Desktop you can go to make directors, see which ones you have.. etc.. just like or sort of like in Windows. Now I can see how I can organize!


Cathy, I'm not sure what you're asking. You might want to ask one thing at a time and see who replies...
For using the terminal, I found the simplest thing to do is put a launcher (same thing as a Windows shortcut) on the desktop. Mouse to "Applications">"Accessories"> then right click on the Terminal icon, then left-click on "Add this launcher to the desktop".



CraftyCathy said:


> I put the book on CD to put on Linux. But Linux don't recognize or support the file extension. Here is the name on it..
> 
> Apress.Beginning.Ubuntu.Linux.From.Novice.to.Professional.Mar.200620060815174740.rar
> 
> To get it unzipped on Windows I had to download a rar unzipper. Well I know how to do this on Windows. Well DUH... what am I saying here... I know how to do it on Windows to make things like this work, but not on Linux. I seen a Linux rar unzipper, but didn't download it onto win to burn. Cause of not knowing how to install these things onto Linux. But its just got to be simple...


http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=182350&highlight=.rar

There are hundreds of posts regarding .rar files on Ubuntu Forums. Above is one of them. It looks to me like you need to go to Synaptic Update Manager and ask it to download/install unrar. If you can't get online in Ubuntu yet, you may have to wait. When downloading programs into Ubuntu, you can't just copy the program to a thumb drive then install, like you would in Windows. You have to let the Ubuntu installer handle it because there may be dependencies that also need to be installed. Dependencies are little auxiliary bits of data that Ubuntu sometimes needs to make a program work.



CraftyCathy said:


> Ok.. yes... in the book there was something I wanted to ask you about, cause it just went sailing over my head!!! hehehe.. Thomas was talking about how to config e-mail, using the program Evolution. He said you will need the pop3, SMPT, phone # to connect with, username and password... Then he said you will need "Microsoft exchange OWA URL" and "Active Directory/Global Address List Server". Seems like he was saying to be able to send and receive Outlook express mail programs. Let me see what he says exactly..
> 
> "Evolution is able to work with both IMPA and the popular POP3 mail servers offered by ISPs and used within corporate environments. Additionally, it can work with the Microsoft Exchange protocol used by offices running the Outlook mail program and also Novell Group-Wise.
> 
> ...


I don't understand a lot of this POP3 stuff either, but I'm pretty sure you can ignore the Microsoft Exchange thing. I'm not sure how to set up Evolution since I haven't used it.



CraftyCathy said:


> After reading about different programs, I wanted "Thunderbird" e-mail. But its not on Ubuntu 6.06 apparently. When I get on line, will I be able to download Thunderbird or will it be lots of hassle to do so and set it up? I guess I just happen to like the name "Thunderbird" better then "Evolution"... But I guess its not big deal that I have Thunderbird instead...


I think Thunderbird is another program you'll need to download/install from Synaptic. Have you ever seen Synaptic at work? I still get a kick out of watching it do its thing. Once you ask it to get a program or programs, it does the whole operation for you.

I looked over your previous posts. If you want to see your home folder, I've got 2 suggestions. I'm sure there are others but these are easy...
Go to Places>Home Folder. There it is. Right-click on File>Create new folder to make new folders for organizing. As you can see, your home folder could get unwieldy very quickly unless you make folders. 
Go to Places>Computer>File System>scroll down to "home" - click on the little arrow next to the word to expand "home". You'll see your home folder, identified by your user name. The arrow spins 90 degrees, showing you that the folder is expanded.
I think that's how it works!! I'm writing from a Windows PC so can't double-check.


----------



## Bartender (Apr 27, 2006)

Here's the link to get you started finding out about Automatix

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=80295

As I mentioned earlier, don't try it unless you've got a broadband connection! Once you download the Automatix program, then ask it to run, your PC will be busy for at least an hour on a broadband connection. The whole time isn't spent downloading because Ubuntu will be installing as well, but there's still a whole lot of data transfer goin' on.


----------



## Bartender (Apr 27, 2006)

CC -
I was under the impression that you had dial-up. Yet you downloaded the entire Keir Thomas book?!?
As you've probly figured out by now, Thomas' book was written with Breezy in mind. It hit the bookstands just about when Dapper was released. So some of the info, such as Installation, is now dated. I figure that 90% of the book is still applicable, and most of the rest is close enuf to figure out what changed. As far as I know, it's the only book written for Ubuntu rather than Linux in general.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Thunderbird is the email software from http://www.mozilla.com (where you get Firefox webbrowser). See: http://www.mozilla.com/thunderbird/

-- Tom


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi... Well now I know how to make a directory either by going to terminal or another way and I can't tell you how I go, but you two probably know. Boxes come up, I see the directories, I can delete or make more in there. Its kind of like being on C: in Win.

I am just kind of treading water till I get the modem. I keep going back to Linux trying to do things Tom has said. But still its not working. So I am doing something wrong or programs just don't work like windows at all. 

I do have dial up. The book is 608 pages. Took about 2 hrs or so to download it. I just watched some TV. If I need to download stuff like this, I just do it at night when I am going to bed. By morning when I get it, its done. 

Yes I know Thomas book was written mainly on Breezy. But it seemed to me its pretty close to Dapper Drake also. I set up the modem last night, he missed one step. Which was no biggie. But I figured this might be the difference in Breezy and Dapper Drake. Ok, I said I set up the modem... Not sure the correct terms is for this. But I am all ready for the Modem to get here, plug it in and click to go on line... Keeping my fingers crossed that its all set up right and will go that smooth... 

If I can get on line, I think I have Dapper Drake whipped.. But then, never know whats going to come up when I go to do other things. Its just learning the program, which can be really overwhelming. 

I have just got use to using certain prgrams to do different things. I am afraid they won't work on Linux. I will miss using them. 

I already went into the word processor in Linux and that border, I don't like. When you go to write that inner border is there. Maybe it has to do with the page setting on it. Will have to mess around with the program to see if I can at least get it less on the page.

Tom......

I am going to copy your instructions off.. Go to Linux, delete what I have in directories for scanModem, then follow your instructions to see what happens. I guess I should write the error messages down so you can see what is going on. I think what it has told me so far is... This is not a directory or this file or directory is not there. I see this a lot when doing this stuff. So will let you know.. Cathy


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

For scanModem, are you telling me you downloaded it in Windows, and burned it to a CD? If that is so, you should just be able to:
# pushd /media/cdrom (or whatever the *mount point *is for the CD device in Ubuntu)

Tom, you said something that I do not know what your talking about... " Mount Point". Can you explain what this is. Cathy


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Tom, Can I do this formula for getting other things to work also, like Thomas book??

# pushd /media/cdrom (or whatever the mount point is for the CD device in Ubuntu)
# cp -p scanModem.gz /home/craftycathy/Desktop/ScanModem (for example only)
# popd
# cd /craftycathy/Desktop/ScanModem
# gunzip scanModem.gz
# chmod +x scanModem
# ./scanModem


----------



## Bartender (Apr 27, 2006)

Lots of explanations for "mount point" on google. Here's one
http://www.comptechdoc.org/os/linux/manual1/mountpoints.html

A mount point is simply where Linux expects to find a device, whether it's a floppy, or hard drive, or whatever. It's just another component of the Linux world that's different than that other OS.


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Ok, read it.. now tell me, where is the mounting Point on Windows? Maybe this would help me understand. Is it when you go on Desktop to My computer?


----------



## Bartender (Apr 27, 2006)

Hmm, err - lotuseclat, where are you when I need you?

Rather than making stupid comments about things I vaguely understand, I'll just borrow a quote from the internet...

_"The concept of mount points can seem confusing to new users because they have not had to be concerned with mounting when using the Microsoft Windows operating systems. Those systems have avoided user mounting at the cost of a loss of flexibility of system configuration.

Another reason that it can seem confusing is that the term implies a point, whereas it is actually a directory. Directories are usually thought of as being containers (i.e., for holding other directories and files) rather than as points. However, the concept can become clearer if directories are instead visualized as nodes, i.e., as points, on a tree diagram of a filesystem from which other directories and files can branch off rather than as containers."_

I think Thomas' book explains mounting better than anything I could say. Take a look at pg. 232.

Right now you can't quite get your arms around Linux, so it's only natural to look for some sort of parallel from the Windows world. I did the same thing at first, but am becoming more comfortable with the fact that Linux does some things (many things?) completely differently than Windows.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi Cathy,

In response to:
Tom, Can I do this formula for getting other things to work also, like Thomas book??

# pushd /media/cdrom (or whatever the mount point is for the CD device in Ubuntu)
# cp -p scanModem.gz /home/craftycathy/Desktop/ScanModem (for example only)
# popd
# cd /craftycathy/Desktop/ScanModem
# gunzip scanModem.gz
# chmod +x scanModem
# ./scanModem

No. The above assumes you have a CD, put it into the CD drive, are running Linux, and have previously issued a mount command so you can read the CD from the mounting point directory, i.e. /media/cdrom, i.e. assuming you issued the folllowing mount command from your $HOME directory, i.e. /home/craftcathy:
# mount /dev/<devicename> /media/cdrom
This also assumes that the directory path /media and its subdirectory cdrom exists, as in:
# mkdir /media/cdrom [i.e. before you issue the mount command]
which will make the full directory path if it does not already exist. Note: if you click on the System menu at the top of the Ubuntu toolbar, and select Administration and then Disks, it will tell you the device names of the CDROMS on your system to plug into the mount command above. Just be sure to click on the Properties tab of the Disks diskplay for the CDROM you choose to issue the mount point - only if you have downloaded the scanModem.gz file to the Windows desktop and burned it to a data CD which you want to read in Linux.

Sorry this all sounds so confusing.

If on the otherhand, you have downloaded scanModem.gz to your Linux Desktop, and then create a new directory subordinate to the Desktop, i.e.:
# mkdir ScanModem
then move the scanModem.gz file into the subdirectory from Desktop, as in:
# mv scanModem.gz ScanModem
then locate into the ScanModem subdirectory from the Desktop directory
# cd ScanModem or,
# cd /craftycathy/Desktop/ScanModem

Then you should be able to go ahead and execute the following commands whithout any trouble:
# gunzip scanModem.gz
# chmod +x scanModem
# ./scanModem

Then Yes.

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

CraftyCathy said:


> Ok, read it.. now tell me, where is the mounting Point on Windows? Maybe this would help me understand. Is it when you go on Desktop to My computer?


Hi Cathy,

If you click on My Computer from Windows, you should see a list of major directories displayed in a left-hand panel, like:
A: (for the floppy disk drive if you have one)
C: (for the main Windows directory)
D: ...
E: (maybe this is the topmost CDROM on your system)
F: (maybe this is the second CDROM on your system)

In Windows, if you have it properly setup, putting a CD into a CDROM drive should modify the My Computer display to indicate the presence of the CD in the drives location directory.

On bootup, Windows recognizes the attached hardware and assigns a device letter to the drives if it has not already been discerned by the BIOS when the system was first installed and passed to the OS on bootup.

So, yes it is like when you goto My Computer, but presented in a different way, and Linux, being a different OS does not work like Windows and visa versa.

-- Tom


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

WHAT!!!???

I could just post this reply and leave it at that... heheheh... Or I could say... Please speak to me in "English"... You know how when some one is talking and you can't quite hear what they are saying and you only hear a word here and there.. Well, you could say this is what I understand you two to be saying.. hehehe.. Well maybe I got more then that... I do get pretty lost some times..

Ok... first let me explain so you are clear on this... So far I have not got to go on line with Linux. So... that means I am downloading what ever from the net to windows. Then... I am burning it to CD... Then I restart my computer, when it comes back on, I go into Linux. Then try to do this stuff with the CD in Linux. I think you probably understood that, but just wanted to make sure. 

Ok... just so you will know, if this makes any difference.. When Dapper Drake Desktop comes on... there are two Icons. One for each of the two CD drives. I did not put them on there, Daper Drake did... Well if I did, I did not realize it. At first there was just one. It was for just HP CD Drive. Then the other day, the other one, HP DVD-CD Drive popped up when I went on. But... I installed Roxio again... Which came with the DVD-CD drive. 

I went thought this whole big thing of doing Recovery on WinME.. Long story.. But each time I do Recovery, some programs don't work, some do. Seems to pick them at random that don't work. Then I have to reinstall the ones that don't work. I am not to fast getting around to reinstall some of these. Ones I use most, get done faster.. Then its on a have to or in the mood thing for the rest. 

But I don't know if reinstalling the program on Windows, would make it show up in Linux, but it sure seemed to. Cause I only had one icon on Linux Desktop till then. But anyway..

I was going to tell you yesterday and forgot about what happened. And I am not going to be able to explain this good enough unless I go over to Linux and then copy it all down. But... I think all the files you were talking about that was suppose to be there when I put scanModem that you were talking about, I think I seen there in the file folder on Linux. There was a bunch. But nothing worked except for a tile that would open up in text. I clicked on two different ones that were in like shapes of diamonds and nothing happened. Those would have been the ones in Windows that I think would have started the program. Or started it to install. I mean from the lots of the icons and maybe what it said under them. 

Ok.. So.. right now, lets forget about scanModem... I am hoping the modem that is coming will solve the modem problem and as far as I have read, my win modem won't work for Linux anyway. So there don't seem to be much use in trying to get scanModem installed. Right?? Or do you think I should?

What I would really like to get to work is the book... But since I got it to work on Windows, does this mean its won't work on Linux? I have it burnt to a CD so I can install it into Linux, if possible. Do I have to have an installer on the CD also, to be able to install it to Linux? Well there is, the same one I had for scanmodem. Some how when I copied the book, all the files got copied on to the CD. And NO.. I know I did not drag and drop all of them on the CD. But they are all there on it anyway. But oh well, if it don't hurt anything. But if it does, I can try to just put the book on a CD and burn it again. 

Cathy


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

I have a problem. Last night when on Dapper Drake I was looking at all the options on the toll bars. I added different icons, checked them out.. left some, removed some I put on there. I also made the toll bar larger, changed their color and changed positions with them. 

Well I just went over there to get some information. The 1st screen that comes on that you put your username and password was larger. Meaning, every thing on it was larger, not real tiny as it has been. Then the next screen were the long box in the middle is on, was a lot larger then it has been. When Desktop came on, its so large that I think only 4 icons fit down it in a row. Some don't even show since they are below those 4. Maybe only 3. Every thing was huge. 

Knowing what I did last night to the toll bars, I made them smaller again, but think it would only go to 23 for size. The one I put more items on I had to keep deleting the icons to get the time to fully display. 

Well this did not change anything. I shut the computer down and back on. Still it did not change the bigness of every thing. So I found Screen Resolution Preferences. Default Setting, Resolution: 640X480. This is suppose to be like a drop down box where the numbers it at, with more numbers in it. I was in this box when I first was looking at Dapper Drake. I know there was several setting in there. But now there is just this one. Below this in the box is where to make this default and the box is not checked. So I think this would say it has not been chosen to be default. 

This is as far as my knowledge goes to do this. What is wrong with it and why did it get set this way and how do I make it go smaller? I don't want it real tiny.. but this resolution is just too large. 

I opened up some boxes, one was too large and I could not shut it down. I tried every thing I could think of. I had to shut down the program. So I sure need it smaller.

Cathy


----------



## Bartender (Apr 27, 2006)

Quotes ...

"But I don't know if reinstalling the program on Windows, would make it show up in Linux, but it sure seemed to. Cause I only had one icon on Linux Desktop till then."

Once you ask Linux to start up, it will either recognize devices or not. I sure wouldn't think that anything you did in Windows would make a difference. I imagine Ubuntu placed a launcher for the second optical drive on the desktop because you asked it to, not because it found the device after several start-ups...

"I went thought this whole big thing of doing Recovery on WinME.. Long story.. But each time I do Recovery, some programs don't work, some do. Seems to pick them at random that don't work. Then I have to reinstall the ones that don't work. I am not to fast getting around to reinstall some of these. Ones I use most, get done faster.. Then its on a have to or in the mood thing for the rest."

Who knows with ME...it's probly the least popular operating system Microsoft ever released. Have you ever just re-installed ME from scratch? Since you got Ubuntu on there successfully, maybe you wouldn't want to do this. Let me ask you...how did the dual-boot install go anyway? Did you find instructions for this, or just dove right in, or what?

I'd put the whole scanmodem thing on the back burner if it were me. I've seen folks spend weeks or months trying to configure uncooperative modems and finally give up. The external is your best bet. You can also find internal modems from US Robotics that are full hardware modems but we won't worry about that.

"What I would really like to get to work is the book... But since I got it to work on Windows, does this mean its won't work on Linux?"

As I mentioned a while back, I think all you need to do is ask Synaptic to install "unrar", a package available on the Ubuntu repositories. Once unrar is installed, Ubuntu should be able to recognize a .rar file. That's why I asked if you have a friend with broadband. My PC hooked up to the internet at work without any problems. But your PC has to have networking capability; either an add-on card or built onto the motherboard. Do you have an ethernet connection on the back of the PC? Ethernet looks like a telephone plug, but it's wider by a couple of pins. If you go into "Administration">"Networking", see if Ubuntu recognizes an ethernet card. You're looking for something like "eth0". 
Another idea - check out Keir's book, page 79, "Viewing Your Hardware". In Device Manager you should be able to see if Ubuntu sees an ethernet device.

Or wait until you get your modem, see if we can get that working, and download the "unrar" package at home.

I've got another idea, but this might be a waste of time. You're able to see the whole rar file in Windows, right? Is it possible to convert the file to a .pdf? OpenOffice can read .pdf's. I googled around a bit but couldn't find anything. I'll betcha there's a way to do it though.

Hmm, your resolution issue is beyond me. I've read LOTS of posts on Ubuntu Forums about asking Ubuntu to re-assess the resolution options. Something about xorg.

Here's one post I found on the subject - seems similar to yours. 
http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=261952&highlight=resolution
The responses quickly become confusing to someone new to Ubuntu, I know. Take a close look at the command that dlehman offered - it's wrong!

He wrote sudo gedt /etc/X11/xorg.conf

It's actually sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf with an "i" in gedit. You can copy/paste that command directly into the terminal command line, then hit Enter. It'll probly be confusing, so you might want to google that some and see how people did it.

I have no idea why your resolution would have changed. That's a bit unnerving, eh? Do you live in a bigger town? Maybe there's a LInux User's Group (LUG) near you. Betcha a few hours with some other Linux folks would be very productive! Anyway, if your resolution was OK before, you oughta be able to get it back. When you check Device Manager, can you write down what Ubuntu sees as the video card? Some cards work better than others in Ubuntu. For instance, Nvidia cards generally work better than ATI cards.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

CraftyCathy said:


> I have a problem. ...
> 
> Well this did not change anything. I shut the computer down and back on. Still it did not change the bigness of every thing. So I found Screen Resolution Preferences. Default Setting, Resolution: 640X480. This is suppose to be like a drop down box where the numbers it at, with more numbers in it. I was in this box when I first was looking at Dapper Drake. I know there was several setting in there. But now there is just this one. Below this in the box is where to make this default and the box is not checked. So I think this would say it has not been chosen to be default.
> 
> ...


Hi Cathy,

Try the following:
1) From the Unbuntu System pull-down menu, select Preferences, and then select Screen Resolution. You should see what you described as the default: 640x480.
2) Change the resolution to: 1280x1024 which you can do by left-clicking on the up and down arrows to the right of the display window containing the 640x480.
3) Click on Apply, and then Close.

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi Cathy,

Yes, let's forget about scanModem for now as I even I find its detail mesmerizing.

What I recommend you do when you receive the external modem is to install it using the CDs that should come with it, and after you have rebooted the system, go into your device manager and look for the modem device. Click on the Properties window, and look for a tab or button where you can turn on logging.
Once you have turned on logging, then connec to your ISP using the setup you installed, i.e. your ISP dialup info, account name, password, etc.

After you have logged out of an Internet session using your modem, go into the Device Manager and save the modem log into a file in your user account folder. Print out the text file of the modem log.

When you next login to Linux Ubuntu, you need to be the superuser, root, to modify the /etc/wvdial.conf file. Since your modem is (I think, probably?) the same as mine, at least a USR External FAX Modem (either 5686D or 5686E), you can use the information I posted earlier in this thread regarding the wvdial.conf setup, or choose to use the information from your modem log file from Windows (which is how I first setup my /etc/wvdial.conf file in Linux FC3.

Once this is done, you should be able to issue the following command in a Terminal window (don't exit or close the window), and then launch Firefox:
# wvdial phone1

To terminate your ISP session, from the Terminal window running wvdial, press the keys: Ctrl-C, i.e. hold down the 'Ctrl' key, and press the 'C' key. When you get the system prompt back, your session has been terminated. You can then Quit out of Firefox.

-- Tom


----------



## Bartender (Apr 27, 2006)

lotuseclat -
Can I ask a favor? Could you please flip your USR external over and tell me how those little tiny switches are set? On the bottom of my 56K Sportster I see a sticker that says "SPORTSTER 005686-03, Model 0701". 
The #1 switch is UP for "Data Terminal Ready Normal". #2 switch is UP for "Verbal Code Results". #3 is DOWN to disable "Display result codes". #4 is UP to enable "Echo offline commands". #5 is DOWN to disable "Auto answer". #6 is UP to enable "Carrier detect normal". #7 is UP to enable "Load NVRAM defaults". #8 is DOWN to enable "Smart Mode".
Since my ISP (Juno) uses Windows-specific code to dial and connect, I've never been able to confirm whether my external really works. Although I did get it to dial from within Ubuntu using Modem Monitor, I got no further with it because Juno wasn't going to give me a connection. I've always wondered about those little switches. Asked at Ubuntu Forums but nobody replied.
CraftyCathy can then check her switches when her modem shows up.

Thanks!


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi Bartender,

Dip switches: #3, #5, and #8 are down, all the rest are up.

Visit the modem website in one of the previous posts in this thread and lookup the init strings for your specific model USR modem.

Also, try to setup your wvdial.conf file in /etc similar to what I have previously posted.

Another thing you can do, is visit the USR website to see if there are updates for your modem (my old one was 5686D). When my Win98SE was working, I did it from that OS, and it still continued to work ok from Linux 7.2 Pro at the time. When I upgraded to WinXP Pro SP2 with a new MB and system, the USR modem continued to work ok (Linux FC3) until it finally stb'd and I got a new one (5686E)

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Bartender said:


> lotuseclat -
> Can I ask a favor? Could you please flip your USR external over and tell me how those little tiny switches are set? On the bottom of my 56K Sportster I see a sticker that says "SPORTSTER 005686-03, Model 0701".
> The #1 switch is UP for "Data Terminal Ready Normal". #2 switch is UP for "Verbal Code Results". #3 is DOWN to disable "Display result codes". #4 is UP to enable "Echo offline commands". #5 is DOWN to disable "Auto answer". #6 is UP to enable "Carrier detect normal". #7 is UP to enable "Load NVRAM defaults". #8 is DOWN to enable "Smart Mode".
> Since my ISP (Juno) uses Windows-specific code to dial and connect, I've never been able to confirm whether my external really works. Although I did get it to dial from within Ubuntu using Modem Monitor, I got no further with it because Juno wasn't going to give me a connection. I've always wondered about those little switches. Asked at Ubuntu Forums but nobody replied.
> ...


Hi Bartender,

I am on dialup 56k and used the info from:
http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/PPP-HOWTO/ to setup the basics, and then configured the wvdial.conf file in /etc with my dialup info for my modem initialization strings (which I got from the Device Manager modem device logs, i.e. from my WinXP Pro SP2) and login info for my ISP user account. Suggest you do the same or as much as you can.

Then with the ppp-off.sh ppp-on-dialer.sh ppp-on.sh scripts you can check your connection with your ISP. The ISPs for dialup use a PAP protocol. When I use my wvdial phone1 command, here is a sequence it prints in the window that I see from Ubuntu, and a very similar sequence from Linux FC3 [slightly edited]:
wvdial phone1
--> WvDial: Internet dialer version 1.55
--> Cannot set information for serial port.
--> Initializing modem.
--> Sending: ATZ
OK
--> Sending: AT&F1E0Q0V1&C1&D2S0=0
AT&F1E0Q0V1&C1&D2S0=0
OK
--> Sending: ATS7=60S19=0M1&M4&K1&H1&R2&I0B0X4
OK
--> Sending: ATS10=255S11=40&U30&N39
OK
--> Sending: ATDT;
OK
--> Modem initialized.
--> Sending: ATDT1,nnnnnnnnnn <--- my dialup phone number access point
--> Waiting for carrier.
CONNECT 45333/ARQ/V92/LAPM/V42BIS
--> Carrier detected. Waiting for prompt.
Level 3 Comm <serveripname> UQKT2
Username:/login:/Login:
--> Looks like a login prompt.
--> Sending: [email protected]
[email protected]
Password:
--> Looks like a password prompt.
--> Sending: (password)
Entering PPP Session.
IP address is 4.156.144.63
MTU is 1524.
--> Looks like a welcome message.
--> Starting pppd at Sat Sep 23 12:05:48 2006
--> Warning: Could not modify /etc/ppp/pap-secrets: Permission denied
--> --> PAP (Password Authentication Protocol) may be flaky.
--> Warning: Could not modify /etc/ppp/chap-secrets: Permission denied
--> --> CHAP (Challenge Handshake) may be flaky.
--> Pid of pppd: 13655
--> Using interface ppp0
--> pppd: 0[01][06][08]��[05][08]([03][06][08][10][04][06][08]p[04][06][08]
--> pppd: 0[01][06][08]��[05][08]([03][06][08][10][04][06][08]p[04][06][08]
--> pppd: 0[01][06][08]��[05][08]([03][06][08][10][04][06][08]p[04][06][08]
--> local IP address 4.156.144.63
--> pppd: 0[01][06][08]��[05][08]([03][06][08][10][04][06][08]p[04][06][08]
--> remote IP address 209.247.23.56
--> pppd: 0[01][06][08]��[05][08]([03][06][08][10][04][06][08]p[04][06][08]
--> primary DNS address 207.69.188.187
--> pppd: 0[01][06][08]��[05][08]([03][06][08][10][04][06][08]p[04][06][08]
--> secondary DNS address 207.69.188.186
--> pppd: 0[01][06][08]��[05][08]([03][06][08][10][04][06][08]p[04][06][08]

My ISP is EarthLink. If you use the wvdial command and have setup /etc/wvdial.conf properly (see mine in the 1st webpage of this thread), at least you should be able to see how far you can get toward making a connection with your ISP. If you cannot make a connection, then get another ISP and ask first if they support the PAP/CHAP protocols for dialup - most ISPs do or should if they don't.

I have about 5 or 6 phone numbers programmed into my wvdial.conf file, so if I don't seem to be getting a connection with "wvdial phone1", I use "wvdial phone2", and so on until I get a connection.

-- Tom


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi there Bartender... Getting caught up on my messages.. Just had to take a day off... 

You asked how did I do the "duel boot"... I have two hard drives. One with Linux one with WinMe... And yes... I just did it myself. Then later found the instructions. It was real simple to do. Just put the CD in the drive, then restart the computer. I had taken the WinME drive out and only had the blank 160gig hard drive hooked to my computer. Knowing so little, I sure didn't want to put the CD in and then install it over Windows. So I knew if I did not even have the hard drive Windows was on, hooked up to the system, I sure could not mess it up and put Linux on it. 

Then after I had Linux on the new drive, I just hooked both hard drives up. I did not have to do anything to Bios... I went in to check it and it was all there...


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Going down the posts, making replies to them.... I got the modem... but now I got more problems...The serial cable did not come with it. Which I knew it was not included, but dummy me... thought no biggie.. its just a Serial Cable.. Well... on the back of the modem is like a printer connection. Its a 25 pin connection. HA!! I thought it then shared the printer connection on the computer. But then after buying a cable and plugging it into where the printer goes on the computer... It don't work!!

So... I had to do more searching for the answers on googles... Which I did not know the modem was 25 pin to start with. I thought it was the 9 pin... Would just plug right in. 

According to all I have found suppose to get an RS-232 Modem Serial Cable. Said do NOT use a printer cable, be sure to get an RS-232. After calling around locally and even Staples.. They have never heard of this cable. After ?? of searching and looking it appears this cable is for a Mac... And Radio Shack is suppose to have it, but our local one don't... Then basically all I can find is like a ??? not the cable but just this little connector that will plug into the 25 pin to convert the other end to a 9 pin then into my computer. Which you have to make sure you get the right Male-female to do this with. So far all I have found them is at Radio Shack and you can't order them on line, you have to go to the store to buy them. Which our store don't have them so will have to go to some other town that has Radio Shack to see if they have any and hopefully the right one. 

Also when the person shipped the modem, he just put it in the Post Office Priority Mail big envelope. When I got it the top was all ripped and the Post Office had put take over it. The Post Man it looked bad and if there was damage contact the Post Office. Well.. its not broke, I mean like any thing you can see with your eyes.. But don't know if the modem might be damaged on the inside. So wanted to get it hooked up and working to make sure it did work. Cause you only have a few days to do this when you get stuff from e-bay. Now I don't know when I am going to be able to get it hooked up. Have to find that connection some where first. 

So this is the situation on the modem... Bummer!!!


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Yesterday when I went into Linux, the resolution was back to normal. All I did was delete stuff of the toll bars and then change the font size when trying to fix it. Which did no good for the resolution size. I just finally went out of it and wrote you guy about it... then when I went to Linux yesterday, every thing was so tiny... Whee... then put the fonts back the size they were and its all back to normal. I did not think to check to see if there was more resolution sizes. I was going in there to do something and when I got the fonts so I could read them, I went on to do what I set out to do.. But that was sure odd... Hope it don't keep happening... Cause I sure don't know why its happened... This is the problem of knowing so little about this stuff.. Don't know why it happened and don't know how to fix it. Then when it fixes it self... Then what do you do or think...


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Oh.. Skipped one.. No, I don't know any one that has a fast speed connection.. So I am on my own here... To answer your question about an "ethernet connection".. I think there might be one on the back of the computer. I have not went as far as to really pay attention, having so much other problems to deal with. When I go into Linux and bring up what ever box its in, I think the ethernet connection, shows up in the box. I have seen this before and thought it might be my connection, but of course not getting it to work... I did not really know what it was. Getting to the back of my computer to check, will have to shut every thing down to do so. But won't do me any good unless I have that service.


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

You said... 

"He wrote sudo gedt /etc/X11/xorg.conf

It's actually sudo gedit /etc/X11/xorg.conf with an "i" in gedit. You can copy/paste that command directly into the terminal command line, then hit Enter. It'll probly be confusing, so you might want to google that some and see how people did it. "

I found this also, but not sure if the same place you show... Cause all I thought there was to it was...

"/etc/X11/xorg.conf" that much... not the first part... Now I don't know where I found this at.. But anyway... I kept getting "permission denied"... 

Since I tried to use "su" before and could not use it, I found this command that would change my password. Why my password worked for somethings and not for other things, I just thought there might be something wrong with it. So I put the command in the terminal to change it... And it worked.. Then I put the command in there to change it back.. and it worked. So my password was correct to start with. But why I can't use "su" I still don't know.


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Tom... Morning..

You said... "Try the following:
1) From the Unbuntu System pull-down menu, select Preferences, and then select Screen Resolution. You should see what you described as the default: 640x480.
2) Change the resolution to: 1280x1024 which you can do by left-clicking on the up and down arrows to the right of the display window containing the 640x480.
3) Click on Apply, and then Close."

I did all of this and in the drop down menu all there was is 640X480.. there was nothing else. Where did it go?? I know when I was in there when I 1st installed Dapper Drake, there was more. It was so small, I changed the resolution. All had been working just fine till this point. 

Well at any rate, its all working right again. But as I said above, I don't know why it messed up and I don't know why it went back to the setting I had. But right now, its ok...


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Tom.... Ah.... There was NO CD with the modem... OH MY... now what do I do??!! I was not looking for one with a CD, cause I thought this was a modem like for Windows being what they call a "software modem"... Did I mess up or what??


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Tom.. on the US Robotics V.92 modem, on the back the number is 5686-05. I can not find an "05". I find 00, 02, 03, E, D... but not the "05"... Looking at these modems on e-bay, I found the same number... 5686, said new, in the box... Going by that, I thought these modems were fairly new... Mine us used, but yet, if there was new ones, then this made me believe just cause it was used, it was not that old.. Well.. After looking around at posts and can't find this "05"... and then dates on posts going back to like 2000 about these modems.. I am wounding just how old this one actually is... Just to look at it and the shape its in, I would say its pretty new. Still has the shine on the black plastic. Who ever had it, must have taken real good care of it. 

Oh yes.. I see on the back it says... 2002 U.S. Robotics or its subsidiaries. All rights reserved. Don't know if this means it was made in 2002 or if this is the copyright date.


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

According to what I found on line.. "Somewhere" might have been on the US Robotics site... The DIP switch setting is suppose to be just as Tom showed his to be. This one was no set this way so I changed it to what it said on the site, where its suppose to be set. 

Well that is my 2 cents worth of advice.. hehehe..


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

I might be in the same boat as Bartender with the isp... I am not sure if I can use Linux being on peoplepc... But I have found another company I can go with... or I think I can. They said they only support a certain program on Linux. But I am thinking what they mean by that is have instructions as to how to hook up. But not sure. Guess I need to e-mail them again and try figure out the right words to ask them, if their service will work but they only have instructions for one program... Can't remember what that was, right now. Ok, I found it.. KDE.. Don't have this on Dapper Drake.


----------



## Bartender (Apr 27, 2006)

Tom -
Thank you very much for the info regarding your modem switches. Makes me feel a lot better. I will also print out your advice on configuring wvdial, etc.

Cathy -
Tom mentions updating the modem. I did this with my old modems, but it was all done in Windows. It was kind of complicated. I spent a coupla hours guessing so couldn't spell out exactly what I did. But here's the broad brush strokes for you. These old USR modems can be made smarter and faster by downloading new instructions (generally called "firmware") into their brains. This all has to be done on the Windows side of your PC. Don't panic; you don't need a CD. I went to USR's website, scrounged around, found something they called USR Control Center and downloaded/installed that. I think I used Control Center to get the firmware and install it on one modem, but if I remember correctly there was also just a "manual" download/install option that I mighta used for one of the 2 USR's and I thought that worked better. Sorry, i shoulda taken notes. The point is, you might get faster connections if you go thru the monkey motion of installing the firmware to your modem's brain. All of that is NOT done in Linux, it's done in Windows. Then I asked Windows to dial my ISP using the USR modem instead of the internal. I was appalled at the connection speed - 9.6 kbps - until I went into "Modems" in Windows and asked it to go faster. Then it worked as well or better than the Intel modem inside the PC. Once you get it working as well as it will in Windows you do not have to worry about configuring/tweaking it in Linux. It'll either work or it won't!

Now, on to your cable problem. You're looking for a serial cable. On the back of your PC (unless it's a very new one - the serial connection is being phased out) you should find 2 small connections that look similar to the monitor connection in shape but not in size. These are 9-pin serial connections. That's where the USR plugs in. The connection on the back of the USR is different. It looks very similar to the LPT1 printer port as you discovered. It may even be the same, I don't know.
http://catalog.belkin.com/IWCatProductPage.process?Product_Id=65387
There's a link to a picture of what you're looking for. That's a shame the seller didn't include the stupid cable. Any PC shop will probly have a few of these tossed in their spare cable bin because people have largely abandoned the serial connection for USB or Ethernet modems, routers, etc. Unfortunately, that doesn't do you much good if you live in a small town. You may have to buy a new one. Sorry to hear you wasted your time with the printer port.
Did you at least get the wall cube that powers the modem?? Without that you're still dead in the water.

I'm glad to hear your resolution is back, although I don't understand why it would go away then return. I think Tom's suggestion of keeping a notebook near your PC is a good one. Don't make any changes without writing down what you did! Especially with a new OS that reacts differently to commands. I have several notebooks now, one for each PC. Of course, finding the notes I wrote down 2 years ago has become more of a challenge, but knowing they're somewhere is reassuring!

Cathy, why are you trying to use "su"? In Ubuntu, it's "sudo".

Let's not worry about Ethernet connections for now. Linux is very strong with networking, but if you don't have any opportunities to try someone's cable or DSL or satellite connection it's a moot point.
When your ISP sez they don't "support" Linux, they probly mean they don't want you calling them and bugging them with Linux questions. It doesn't necessarily mean Linux won't work. As Tom mentioned, there are only so many different protocols used for this internet stuff, and it's all pretty standardized. The comment about your alternate ISP co. only supporting KDE doesn't make sense to me. KDE is a graphical user interface, or "GUI" (what you see on your screen). Gnome is the GUI for Dapper. What would that have to do with connecting to the internet??
Gnome uses Firefox to go online, and uses Evolution to do e-mail. You can download/install Thunderbird for e-mail, but of course you have to get online first. 

Your 2002 USR modem is newer than my old 2000 ones. And yours is black! COOL Mine are dumb old beige.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

CraftyCathy said:


> Going down the posts, making replies to them.... I got the modem... but now I got more problems...The serial cable did not come with it. Which I knew it was not included, but dummy me... thought no biggie.. its just a Serial Cable.. Well... on the back of the modem is like a printer connection. Its a 25 pin connection. HA!! I thought it then shared the printer connection on the computer. But then after buying a cable and plugging it into where the printer goes on the computer... It don't work!!
> 
> So... I had to do more searching for the answers on googles... Which I did not know the modem was 25 pin to start with. I thought it was the 9 pin... Would just plug right in.
> 
> ...


Hi Cathy,

Good job on creating your dual-boot! Shows you have the right instincts!

Yes, an RS-232 modem cable is what you need. There are many computer cables that look similar to an RS-232 that will not work correctly with the modem. For example a Null Modem cable will not work with your 56k Faxmodem. Depending on whether you have a 9-pin or 25-pin serial port on your computer, you will need either a DB9/DB25 or a DB25/DB25 serial cable. Essentially, if you have a 9-pin serial port on your computer, you will need the DB9/DB25 serial cable, i.e. to connect between the 9-pin connector on the computer to the 25-pin connector on your modem. If you have a 25-pin serial port on your computer, you will need the DB25/DB25 serial cable.

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

CraftyCathy said:


> Tom.. on the US Robotics V.92 modem, on the back the number is 5686-05. I can not find an "05". I find 00, 02, 03, E, D... but not the "05"... Looking at these modems on e-bay, I found the same number... 5686, said new, in the box... Going by that, I thought these modems were fairly new... Mine us used, but yet, if there was new ones, then this made me believe just cause it was used, it was not that old.. Well.. After looking around at posts and can't find this "05"... and then dates on posts going back to like 2000 about these modems.. I am wounding just how old this one actually is... Just to look at it and the shape its in, I would say its pretty new. Still has the shine on the black plastic. Who ever had it, must have taken real good care of it.
> 
> Oh yes.. I see on the back it says... 2002 U.S. Robotics or its subsidiaries. All rights reserved. Don't know if this means it was made in 2002 or if this is the copyright date.


Hi Cathy,

On the bottom of my black modem, it says:
Product: 64-0005686-05 on the sticker with the bar code, and Model 0701 on the sticker below.

On the top, there is a large V.92 in Red on the panel with the light indicators and the on/off switch.

This is a 5686E modem. Do you have the same markings? If so, yours is the same as mine. The 2002 date is the copyright date, not the mfg date. Also, mine indicates it was mfg'd in China.

On the CD: The normal box the modem is packaged in indicates the modem is compatible with Windows 95/98/Me/NT/2000/XP only, i.e. nothing about Linux, but that is nothing to worry about. The CDs only work for Windows.

Let me try putting the CD into my other CD device to look at its contents, so I can tell you more about it. If you were not planning to use dialup with Windows anymore, then you won't need the CD. If on the otherhand, you were, then by all means contact the seller and ask for the CD. If they are not forthcoming, let us know about it.

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi Cathy,

Here's the skinny on the modem CD contents - all Windows related:
I put the CD into the other drive from the one I am using for Ubuntu, and a window came up with icons which I changed to list view. I then brought up the Administrator -> Disks display and clicked on the 2nd CDROM device and the Partition 2 tab which told me the /media/cdrecorder path was where to look at the files and issue commands (like the du command below) from a Terminal window in the root account (issue: sudo -i from the ubuntu user account):
[email protected]:/media/cdrecorder# ls -lt
total 4493
-r-xr-xr-x 1 ubuntu ubuntu 3957082 Aug 6 2004 usrsetup.exe
-r-xr-xr-x 1 ubuntu ubuntu 50310 Jul 28 2004 568603.inf
-r-xr-xr-x 1 ubuntu ubuntu 311 Jul 23 2004 USRCDMAP.ini
-r-xr-xr-x 1 ubuntu ubuntu 7151 Jul 22 2004 license.ini
-r-xr-xr-x 1 ubuntu ubuntu 212992 Jul 3 2003 license.exe
-r-xr-xr-x 1 ubuntu ubuntu 40960 Feb 5 2003 Setup.exe
-r-xr-xr-x 1 ubuntu ubuntu 36864 Dec 12 2002 USR.exe
-r-xr-xr-x 1 ubuntu ubuntu 86 Aug 30 2002 AUTORUN.INF
-r-xr-xr-x 1 ubuntu ubuntu 2238 Aug 9 2002 modem.ico
-r-xr-xr-x 1 ubuntu ubuntu 282296 Jan 16 2002 Setup.bmp
dr-xr-xr-x 1 ubuntu ubuntu 2048 Jan 1 1970 Manuals
dr-xr-xr-x 1 ubuntu ubuntu 2048 Jan 1 1970 Software
dr-xr-xr-x 1 ubuntu ubuntu 2048 Jan 1 1970 Xtras
dr-xr-xr-x 1 ubuntu ubuntu 2048 Jan 1 1970 license
[email protected]:/media/cdrecorder# du -s -k
372974 .
which means there is 372,974 1024K blocks or 372.974MB of data on the CD.

-- Tom


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Bartender.... Thanks for your commits.. Will have to go check out the link, doing of course... MORE READING... to figure all this out. Am having troubles getting on line again. When I do its very slow. The hook up and also going to web sites. Very had to even get on a web site even connected in the 40's. Don't know where lies the problems. My system some where or isp or Qwest phone lines. Some times it works just fine, then can all a sudden go to can't even stay connected, hook up speed is way to low to do anything. Then can't even send these posts so often. I just get so tried of this and stop trying to go on line and do all I need to do.


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Tom, all I have been able to find is not the cable but I guess they are called an adapter. Its just a little short thing with the two different plugs on each end of it. Now how will I be able to know if this is an RS-232? Or does it matter? And the only place near us or even close I have been able to see on line that they might have one is Radio Shack. I am getting ready to start calling all I can find, that is close. We live in Albany and Salem is the closest larger city with more. Our's is small here, don't carry it.

On the back of my modem its a little different. Where yours says, "Product: 64-0005686-05". Mine says, Product# 0005686-05. There is a number right above it: 2ABLY23EO380. Now the "O's" could be "0".. I am not sure how to tell. Also on the unit its self has this number by the bottom sticker.. R36.0009.00. 

I highly doubt if the seller will send me an installation CD. When they sell stuff on e-bay all that goes with what they are selling is stated. I did not know there needed to be a CD... DUMB ME!! And I don't remember him saying NO installation CD... But I would have to reread the info to know for sure. Yes, I wanted to install it into Windows. I am planning on keeping Windows on the other hard drive so I can use some of the programs I have on there. For at least right now. One of which is FTM. So I will also want to go on line in Windows. This really up sets me...


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Here is the link to the isp I am thinking about changing to. Maybe I told you the wrong info. But on Dapper Drake, I searched for these thing and could not find them... Even after reading it again, I still don't know what they really are...

http://www.moreband.net/support/internet_connection/

Also... I don't know why I tried.... "su"... I think some one told me to or I read it some where... hehehe


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Tom... You said, "For example a Null Modem cable will not work with your 56k Faxmodem". It it just the "Fax" part it won't work with but will do the isp connection correctly?

Reason I am asking, we got this cable. Which is a 25 pin on both ends. Thinking this was what we needed to start with, since I thought from the plug on the back of the modem, was suppose to have a cable that fit in the printer plug on the back of the computer.

This is a Belkin. On the plug it has numbers, F3D508-10. I went over to Belkin.com, typed in these numbers and this is what came up.

http://catalog.belkin.com/IWCatProductPage.process?Product_Id=17026

Ok, it says to connect two computers together.. But then on down it said this, "This cable has crossed "null-modem" wiring design."

Null-Modem... I know you have said Null, and I do not know what it means, so I went to googles and typed that in. This is the page I am reading..

http://www.lammertbies.nl/comm/info/RS-232_null_modem.html

Ok... don't understand all of it.. Most of it... But does it say this cable I have here is a RS-232? I mean, cause the Belkin site said, "This cable has crossed "null-modem" wiring design."

Maybe I don't know what they are talking about on the Belkin page??

What we were thinking is just to get that little adapter that you would connect to this cable on the oposite end of where we connect it to the modem. Using the little connector to make the 25 pin to a 9 pin so it will plug into the computer.

Will this work??


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Well... I have a problem, I think my hard drive crashed, Windows Me.. that is... Its a long story but to shorten it, I get this error when booting into windows. I will tell the story if you need to hear it.. 

GRUB Loading Stage 1.5
GRUB Loading, please wait
Error 21

I got this message when Linux hard drive is not connected. If I have it connected, Windows goes into safemode.

Oh yes, you can forgot about what I said on previous commits about RS-232 cable.. Made a bunch of phone calls today and found on. Hooked it up, Linux would not work... Went into windows, it picked the modem right up. Then after Windows did its thing, went back into Linux and I have NO clue how it started working. I was doing some stuff in terminal which I basically got, this file can not be found.. Then some stuff on the dialer then it just all a sudden dialed.. 

But I am having troubles and can't send e-mail. I have went to peoplepc. The only thing I can see that I can't find, I am suppose to go into the Advanced Settings area, you must also change the port number to 587. Now this is for OE. I can not find it on Evolution. This is what it says to do after typing in the pop and smtp setting. I am woundering if this might be the problem?

Cathy


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi Cathy,

My USR FAX Modem also has R36.0009.00 on its underside, so it looks like to me that you have a 5686E modem which is good. Also, on USR's website on the webpage where the specifications are there is a statement that the modem is compatible with Linux, DOS and Windows 3.1 and also Windows Server 2003 (just the server version of WinXP) to name a few that haven't been mentioned above in previous posts.

From what you mentioned previously - i.e. that your computer has a 9-pin connector (for the modem RS-232 cable at the computer - please verify this), then you need the DB9/DB25 RS-232 modem cable. Tell the clerk you have a 9-pin connector in your computer, and a 25-pin 56k modem. The cable should be a few feet long. My modem sits on top of my small computer desk and snakes down thru a hole in the top to my computer (full tower case) below.

From the USR website there is a link on where to buy their products. If you have a Comp-USA or similar local store that is a computer outlet, or Circuit City or Best Buy or even possibly a Wal-Mart (at least worth checking out), you should give them a try.

You will need the USR Installation CD for Windows. Its one of those things that one has to be aware of before they buy, caveat emptor. A standard practice for a buyer to avoid this problem is to go to the mfgr website (USR in this case) and look at the specification contents to see what should be included, and then send the seller on e-bay an email confirming all of the contents of the item to be sold. Know anyone with the same modem closeby?

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

CraftyCathy said:


> What we were thinking is just to get that little adapter that you would connect to this cable on the oposite end of where we connect it to the modem. Using the little connector to make the 25 pin to a 9 pin so it will plug into the computer.
> Will this work??


Hi Cathy,

It may do the trick! Try it and see. If not, see my previous post.

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

CraftyCathy said:


> Well... I have a problem, I think my hard drive crashed, Windows Me.. that is... Its a long story but to shorten it, I get this error when booting into windows. I will tell the story if you need to hear it..
> 
> GRUB Loading Stage 1.5
> GRUB Loading, please wait
> ...


Hi Cathy,

With the Linux hard drive connected, can you bootup into Linux? You seem to be saying not.

If you can get into Linux, you should setup the wvdial.conf file in /etc according to my previous post, and install your dialup number(s), login accountname and password. You should be able to use the same Init strings I use. Then to launch a connection, issue the command: wvdial phone1
from a Terminal window, and then minimize the window (i.e. don't exit or kill it). Next, launch your Firefox browser after you see that the connection indicates your IP address, and primary and secondary DNS ip addresses.

OE is a Windows email program and is not on Linux. Evolution (which I don't use) needs to be setup to access the POP3 server and SNMP server from your ISP . Visit the ISP's support website to find the IP address you need to specify for the POP3 server (to read email), and SNMP to send email - both servers need to be specified to Evolution for proper setup to read/send your email.

-- Tom


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Yes, I can get on to Linux... right now I have goth hard drives hooked up as I normally did. After all that went on last night this is the way I left it, when I got into Linux, I have not shut down. I am a little scared to I guess. But every time I plug both hard drives in together, I get into Linux. Well I think I get into Linux when I just have that hard drive hooked up... Well DUH.. should work that way... My bios seems to just pick this stuff up and I don't have to change it. 

I can not even start to tell you now what all we did last night. Disconnecting one hard drive then the other and then plugging one back in and then the other, both, etc.. But a couple of times, which I do not understand this at all, I went into bios to see the hard drive there.. It said NONE... But I think this was just when we had the windows hard drive connected. And yes I know or at least I think I know how the cables has to be connected. And also the jumper. I have a book for the new Seagate that tells me. When I originally connected both hard drives up, I made the Seagate with Linux on it as slave and left the Quantum with Windows as Master. Then hooked the cables up to them accordingly. Of course I can disconnect the Seagate with linux and then just leave the Windows on hooked and it would be as if I had never added the Seagate. Cause of Windows being the master, with the jumper and cable in master positions. 

But if I remember correctly when I do this, removing the Seagate, then go into bios, it says there is not any hard drives. Also I get that error I posted up above about GRUB. 

The last time I had them both connected and then chose Windows to go into, it would only go into Safe Mode. When I exited out of safe mode to restart.. each time the computer just shut down, as if we hit the off button. Then we would start it back up, go right back into safe mode. 

I went into Linux several times to make sure it was still there and working right.. All seemed fine, according to what I now anyway.. But it came on normally and then went to Desktop... 

So by this, I am thinking its the hard drive. Not anything else like the mother board or what ever else it could be when a hard drive don't work. But this is just a guess... Only since Linux seems to work just fine and I am on it right now.


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Now about getting on line and all of that... I had started copying your posts, possibly for future references... Like how to set up to get on line.. could not use it then, but time coming I probably would. Well I have this whole stack of pages I have copied from you and other places where I though there was info I might need.

So last night after I seen I could not get on Windows.. I went to Linux and started going through the pages I had copied. I had done most of the set up from Thomas Book already. Went back over all that again... Then going page by page and doing what it said, I came to this one page, (had not gotten to yours yet and could not get on line to see what you had told me in case I didn't copy that exact one off)

Hardware Modems https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DialupModemHowto

On this web site close to the bottom is where I have copied about Hardware Modems. Configuring the dialup connection to your provider.

Then I started doing this in terminal. But... I notice I have two terminals on here. The best I can figure out, one is the root and the other comes up CraftyCathy and I don't know which one I typed this in to start with. I think I went to the root terminal. I can't remember where everthing on here is located yet, so I just look till I find what I think I am looking for. And I think I found this root terminal 1st. then some time later discoverd this was another one. But anyway... This is what I did..

$ sudo adduser USERNAME dip
$ sudo adduser USERNAME dialout

Following the instructions or at least I thought I was, I next went into: System => Administration => Networking (Ubuntu). The Networking section of System => Administration will let you set up the ppp connection in a graphical interface.

I clicked on Modem Connections, and then Properties. I had already set this up from Thomas Book. So didn't do anything in here.

The next thing I think I did was: $ sudo pppconfig

I think this is when I discovered there was 2 terminals and went in the one I usually go into. I followed the direction for doing this.. Then $ exit the terminal, then went back into the terminal and did this... Now I think this where the problem came in at.

$ pon # connect to the ISP configured as "provider"
$ poff # disconnect the ISP configured as "provider"

I think this is where I got... I think it said, File can not be found. Guess I should start writing all this stuff down. Most of the time when I do stuff in terminal I get some kind of error and it don't work. Its like an a trial and error bases I work in there. So many errors so just don't take note, cause seems I am just not doing things right in there.

I think I only did the pon nd not the poff, but not sure.. But anyway, it responded as if there was no such thing.

Then I did this..

$ plog # shows the (status) messages generated by pon and poff

This gave me several things, which I did not understand. So I just got out of terminal.

I then went back to my Desktop, not knowing what to do and I clicked on the red telephone icon.. Clicked on detect my modem.. and it did. But it did this another time when I was in here... Then I just went out of there, then clicked on the Red phone again. When the box comes up it says Activate and then under that Deactivate. I clicked on Activate... To my shock and surprise the modem started making sounds!!! Yes, dialing sounds and it dialed right up...

So.. what did I do? There is not any way I can explain this to some one else as to how to connect. Cause I don't know what I did to make it work. Getting those errors in Terminal told me what I was doing didn't work. But then it seems that something I done in there in that above process had to make it work..


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Now... I still have the problem of can't send mail. Peoplepc says you have to change the port number to 587. In Evolution I can not find any port or port box to put any number in.

So I downloaded Thunderbird... Now it has this box and thinking this might be the key as to why I can't send e-mail, I changed the setting to port 587. Didn't do a thing... This is what I find on peoplepc as to how to set it up..

Q.
Can I check my email using Outlook Express? Which POP3 and SMTP settings should I use?
A.
Yes, you can check your email using Outlook Express version 5 or above. We recommend that you update to the latest version of Outlook Express if you are using version 4.5 or below. To see which version you have, open Outlook Express, click on the "Help" link at the top of the window, then select "About Outlook Express" to see the version number.

The PeoplePC POP3 Server name is mail.peoplepc.com and our SMTP Server name is smtpauth.peoplepc.com. You must check the box that says "My server requires authentication," and set the option to "use the same username and password as the incoming mail server." In the Advanced Settings area, you must also change the port number to 587.

http://home.peoplepc.com/helpinfo/techsupport/default.asp

This says for OutLook Express... this might be the problem. Incoming mail worked going by this.. They don't support Linux, so no use in asking them any questions.

I have went back into this, checking it over and over. Looking for what might be wrong or not marked correctly. Can't find anything...


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Tom.. did I miss it? Where is the USR Web site?


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

CraftyCathy said:


> Tom.. did I miss it? Where is the USR Web site?


http://www.usr.com/
then you have to click on the North American link

Follow the Support links, and or search for 5686E under dialup modems.

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi Cathy,

Each time you login to Linux, you have to issue the following command (as root) or the wvdial command won't work, i.e. notice it specifies /dev/ttyS0 in the /etc/wvdial.conf file. Also the symbolic link created is not default in Linux which is why it needs to be done to make the modem work properly, so from root account:
sudo -i
ln -s /dev/ttyS0 /dev/modem

Go back to the first webpage of this thread, and in my first reply to you, i.e. post #2, you will see what my /etc/wvdial.conf file looks like.

Copy/paste it into a new file - using the vi editor. Here it is again:
[Dialer Defaults]
Modem = /dev/ttyS0
Baud = 115200,N,8,1
SetVolume = 2
Dial Command = ATDT
Init1 = ATZ
Init2 = AT&F1E0Q0V1&C1&D2S0=0
Init3 = ATS7=60S19=0M1&M4&K1&H1&R2&I0B0X4
Init4 = ATS10=255S11=40&U30&N39
Init5 = ATDT;
FlowControl = CRTSCTS

[Dialer phone1]
Dial Prefix = 1
Phone = nnnnnnn
Password = <alphanumeric>
Username = [email protected]
Area Code = nnn
Inherits = Dialer Defaults

[Dialer phone 2]
...

We have the same modem so you can use the {Dialer Defaults] section intact.
Replace the following line with your particular information in the
[Dialer phone1] section and keep the rest:
Phone = nnnnnnn
Password = <alphanumeric>
Username = [email protected]
Area Code = nnn

If there are additional phone numbers for your ISP, put them into other sections following section 1, i.e. [Dialer phone 2], [Dialer phone 3], ...etc.

In order to dialup, then from a Terminal window in your craftycathy account, just issue the following command: wvdial phone1
If that fails to connect then issue: wvdial phone2
and so on. It should work. Then launch your webbrowser.

I have put it into my login account's .bash_profile, and you should do the same for the root account's .bash_profile, i.e. not the craftycathy account which is a non-root account, just a normal user account.

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi Cathy,

You mentioned:
The PeoplePC POP3 Server name is mail.peoplepc.com and our SMTP Server name is smtpauth.peoplepc.com.

If you issue the following command in Linux:
egrep -i "587|pop3|smtp" /etc/services
you should see some output. It will tell you the ports used by the servers. I dont' know about port 587 as I don't use peoplepc.com. The output will also tell you if any service is preconfigured by Linux to use port 587. In my /etc/services file it says:
smtp 25/tcp mail
pop3 110/tcp pop-3 # POP version 3
pop3 110/udp pop-3
pop3s 995/tcp # POP-3 over SSL
pop3s 995/udp
submission 587/tcp
submission 587/udp

The smtp port 25 is for sending email to connect to your smtp server, and the pop3 port 110 is for reading your email from the pop3 server.

You can see the ip addresses of either server by issuing the ping command as root:
# ping mail.peoplepc.com
# ping smtpauth.peoplepc.com

Both of these need to be specified when setting up your dialup account with your ISP for your chosen email software to work whether on Windows or Linux.

-- Tom


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Tom, now that I am over here on Linux and on line, Now I can at least copy and paste to you what I do... So you can tell me what I am doing wrong. I am going through the steps above and this is what I am getting..

[email protected]:/home/craftycathy# sudo -i
[email protected]:~# In -s/dev/ttyS1 /dev/modem
-bash: In: command not found
[email protected]:~# -s /dev/ttyS1 /dev/modem
-bash: -s: command not found
[email protected]:~# exit
logout
[email protected]:/home/craftycathy# sudo -i
[email protected]:~# -s /dev/ttyS0 /dev/modem
-bash: -s: command not found
[email protected]:~# -s /dev/ttyS1 /dev/modem
-bash: -s: command not found
[email protected]:~# -s /dev/ttyS2 /dev/modem
-bash: -s: command not found
[email protected]:~# /etc/wvdial.conf
-bash: /etc/wvdial.conf: Permission denied


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Yes, on Thunderbird, ports 25 and 110 are default. Now I was just seeing what would happen and changed port 110 to 587. I could not bring in my mail. So I changed it back. So there has got to be something to these numbers, but what?? Apparently I don't have something set correctly or could it be the port is different on Linux? I could mess with numbers for weeks, then possibly not get the right one. Even if this is the problem.


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

This is what the read out says..

[email protected]:/home/craftycathy# egrep -i "587|pop3|smtp" /e tc/services
smtp 25/tcp mail
pop3 110/tcp pop-3 # POP ver sion 3
pop3 110/udp pop-3
submission 587/tcp # Submiss ion [RFC2476]
submission 587/udp
pop3s 995/tcp # POP-3 o ver SSL
pop3s 995/udp
ssmtp 465/tcp smtps # SMTP ov er SSL

I changed the port to 25 just to see if this would work now... It didn't.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

CraftyCathy said:


> Tom, now that I am over here on Linux and on line, Now I can at least copy and paste to you what I do... So you can tell me what I am doing wrong. I am going through the steps above and this is what I am getting..
> 
> [email protected]:/home/craftycathy# sudo -i
> [email protected]:~# In -s/dev/ttyS1 /dev/modem
> ...


Hi Cathy,

The command is: ln -s /dev/ttyS0 /dev/modem
^ln is command, i.e. lower case 'L' and lower case 'N" and not
In as in what you typed, i.e. upper case 'i' 
^ space between '-s' and '/' after 1st sudo -i command
Edit the /etc/wvdial.conf file with vi, as in:
# cd /etc
# vi wvdial.conf

[and then use the cheat sheet I attached in a previous post to do the editing]

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

CraftyCathy said:


> Yes, on Thunderbird, ports 25 and 110 are default. Now I was just seeing what would happen and changed port 110 to 587. I could not bring in my mail. So I changed it back. So there has got to be something to these numbers, but what?? Apparently I don't have something set correctly or could it be the port is different on Linux? I could mess with numbers for weeks, then possibly not get the right one. Even if this is the problem.


Hi Cathy,

Send email to tech support at peoplepc.com, and ask them what software needs and uses port 587. While you are talking to them get them to walk your thru the setup.

-- Tom


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Tom, I am messing around with the account in Thunderbird, changing things then trying to send. I changed the security setting, which I don't know if I am to do this or not. But just testing different setting. I changed it to SSL... which then it says the default port is 465.... Well I left it first at 587, then tried to send mail. This is what the bar first said after I clicked to send a test e-mail. "Status: Connected to SMTPAUTH.peoplepc.com.

Then the error message, this message could not be sent cause connection to smtpauth.peoplepc.com has failed. The server maybe unavailable or is refusing smtp connections. Please verify your smtp server is correct and try again.

Now if I change the securty setting to TLS or don't use any. I only get to the word, Connecting... then basically all the other words are the same. 

I don't suppose this tells you anything??


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

CraftyCathy said:


> This is what the read out says..
> 
> [email protected]:/home/craftycathy# egrep -i "587|pop3|smtp" /e tc/services
> smtp 25/tcp mail
> ...


Hi Cathy,

What is it that you cannot do:
Read Email? POP3 needs port 110 to work
Send Email? SMTP needs port to work

Which emailer are you attempting to setup?
Outlook - Windows only
Thunderbird - Windows or Linux
Evolution - Ubuntu Linux

-- Tom


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Tom, I have never set the ip address. Also I read some where if you don't use a network, then you don't set the ip address. I have not seen a place to set the ip address on Thunderbird.


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Tom, how do I get that to stop? I copied and paste ping mail.peoplepc.com and its not stopping.


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

I am trying to send e-mail on Linux Thunderbird. Well Thunderbird is on here anyway and I am on Linux. I can receive mail, go on line.. But can't send any mail.

Like I said in a previous port, peoplepc don't have any one to talk to about Linux. They told me they do not support it at all.


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Oh yes by the way, I first used Evolution on Linux.. Remember my Win is out of order. So everything I say now, I am working over on Linux unless I say Win... Ok??

Anyway, I first started using Evolution till I got most everything set up, then downloaded Thunderbird. When I was using Evolution, I could receive also, but not send... And I could not find the port box on Evolution. But anyway... I am just not ale to send.


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Now what do I do??

[email protected]:/home/craftycathy# sudo -i
[email protected]:~# ln -s /dev/ttyS0 /dev/modem
ln: creating symbolic link `/dev/modem' to `/dev/ttyS0': File exists
[email protected]:~#


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

CraftyCathy said:


> Tom, how do I get that to stop? I copied and paste ping mail.peoplepc.com and its not stopping.


Hi Cathy,

To stop any Linux/Unix command, type: Ctrl-C
i.e. Press down the Ctrl key and hold it down, then press the 'C' key
You may see the abbreviated form of it as: ^C, but it means the same key sequence
to kill the process that is running the command you are trying to stop.

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

CraftyCathy said:


> I am trying to send e-mail on Linux Thunderbird. Well Thunderbird is on here anyway and I am on Linux. I can receive mail, go on line.. But can't send any mail.
> 
> Like I said in a previous port, peoplepc don't have any one to talk to about Linux. They told me they do not support it at all.


Hi Cathy,

The ping command should have told you the ip addresses for your POP3 and SMTP mail servers. I have not installed Thunderbird and don't use it, but it needs either the name of your POP3 and SMTP servers or their IP addresses to work.

Don't ask peoplepc about Linux. Ask them for the Outlook setup - do they have a webpage of instructions you can print out?

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

CraftyCathy said:


> Now what do I do??
> 
> [email protected]:/home/craftycathy# sudo -i
> [email protected]:~# ln -s /dev/ttyS0 /dev/modem
> ...


Hi Cathy,

Ok, progress. Now let's consentrate on editing the /etc/wvdial.conf file. Look at my previous messages. If you think you can't use the vi editor, then try the gedit command in Linux, like this from the root account:

sudo -i
cd /etc
gedit wvdial.conf

[make the changes I suggested previous, and save and then exit from gedit]

Note: to avoid the same problem as before, look at my message, and drag the cursor over the part that looks like the contents of the wvdial.conf file in my post
and from your web browser - use the Edit pull-down to Copy it. Then from a terminal window from either your ubuntu account or root account, use either vi or gedit as follows:

vi save.txt
or
gedit save.txt

and using the Edit pull-down after positioning the cursor at the top of the new file,
Paste the contents.

Save the contents using the File pull-odnw menu.

Now, edit the content as I mentioned int the previous post for the lines that need to be replaced from my template (see below) - there were only 4 lines as I recall.

Save and Exit gedit.

Now you have a file, that if you become root, you can replace the /etc/wvdial.conf file with. Just become root and rename the original /etc/wvdial.conf file:

sudo -i
cd /etc
mv wvdial.conf wvdial.conf.orig
cd /home/ubuntu
cp save.txt /etc/wvdial.conf

Now issue: cat /etc/wvdial.conf

Does it look like my [Dialer Defaults] and the [Dialer phone1] segment now has your edited information for:

[Dialer Defaults]
Modem = /dev/ttyS0
Baud = 115200,N,8,1
SetVolume = 2
Dial Command = ATDT
Init0 = HUP
Init1 = ATZ
Init2 = AT&F1E0Q0V1&C1&D2S0=0
Init3 = ATS7=60S19=0M1&M4&K1&H1&R2&I0B0X4
Init4 = ATS10=255S11=40&U30&N39
Init5 = ATDT;
FlowControl = CRTSCTS

[Dialer phone1]
Dial Prefix = 1
Phone = nnnnnnnnnn <--- the phone number of your ISP
Password = <alphanumeric> <--- your user account password
Username = [email protected] < your user email address
Area Code = nnn <--- the area code of your ISP phone number
Inherits = Dialer Defaults
...

-- Tom


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Tom, seems most of these isp sites are basically oriented to selling their service and not with help. Peoplepc seems to be one of the worst for not having instructions. I have many times searched all over in it to try to find instructions. What I posted to you yesterday is all I have found so far. And its on the Q & A page. It give the pop, smpt and the port setting and this is all. I could not find anything else.

I can switch to that other company. I have just been hesitant cause I do have part of this working with peoplepc and what if I can't even get this much working with the other company. But they do have more instructions. I have not went back lately (since I have learned a little more about linux) to see what all their instructions says. Maybe I should do that and maybe this would solve this mail issues problem. So will go do that now. 

Tom I am sorry, but I am just so confused at what you tell me to do. I just don't understand it. But I sure appreciate your help...


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Ok.. Still had terminal up, waiting for your reply... So then I typed in this...

# cd /etc
# vi wvdial.conf

Then this came up.

[Dialer Defaults]
Phone = 2325015
Username = CraftyCathy
Password = (my password was here)
New PPPD = yes
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
~
"wvdial.conf" 5L, 91C 1,1 All

Ok... not sure what to do next.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

CraftyCathy said:


> Ok.. Still had terminal up, waiting for your reply... So then I typed in this...
> 
> # cd /etc
> # vi wvdial.conf
> ...


Hi Cathy,

Kick out of the vi edit and use gedit. Note that your username is in the wrong format and needs to be [email protected]. Follow my previous email to this one using gedit which is easier to use than vi.

Note: Grab my template with your cursor and copy paste it into your gedit session to edit the /etc/wvdial.conf file, or a separate file, e.g. save.txt that can be edited and then replaces /etc/wvdial.conf file after you are done ediiting it and then copy it into /etc/wvdial.conf (after you have renamed the original as I instructed previously.

-- Tom


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Tom... Please forgive me.. But I am lost... This is what I have done.

roo[email protected]:/home/craftycathy# sudo -i
[email protected]:~# cd /etc
[email protected]:/etc# gedit wvdial.conf
cannot open display: (null)
Run 'gedit --help' to see a full list of available command line options.
[email protected]:/etc# ln -s /dev/ttyS0 /dev/modem
ln: creating symbolic link `/dev/modem' to `/dev/ttyS0': File exists
[email protected]:/etc#


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Also... 

ln -s /dev/ttyS0 /dev/modem

Mine is a different ttyS# I think, if that matters.


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Yes, I am copy-paste from your posts to the terminal. Lots!!!! easier then typing all that in and that way I get it just as you typed it... No mistakes on my part.


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Tom..... I am finally able to send mail... That was the problem and I found where it was at.. Instead of just having CraftyCathy. I had to type in my whole e-mail address. 

This gets so confusing even on Windows. Some times you only type in CraftyCathy then other times you have to type in the whole thing. Wish they would specify each time which one they wanted!!

Well.. now the whole mail and internet system is up and running. Whee.... what a relief! Thank you so much for your help... 

I am still back to the problem of not being able to install applications. I thought I downloaded from Ubuntu a .rar program that would do this. But then when it seems like its installing the application I get this error..

Could not perform the operation

The specified password is not valid, please specify a new password with the command: Edit->Password

Well I am in a box called,

File Roller 2.14.2
An archive manager for GNOME.

I have the application in the box I want to install and then use. When I double click on the application another box opens that says,

Extracting files from Archives
Archives: (application name)

Then it goes to the error box about the password. 

Any idea why this is doing this?

I went to Edit, in Edit it has password. I clicked on that, put in my password. I have did this a few times. Still get the error.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

CraftyCathy said:


> Also...
> ln -s /dev/ttyS0 /dev/modem
> Mine is a different ttyS# I think, if that matters.


Hi Cathy,

If you already put the "ln -s /dev/ttyS0 /dev/modem" command into your root account .bash_profile file from your root account's home directory, i.e. /root, you don't have to do it again.

If you first do the command: ls -lt /dev/modem
to check whether the symbolic link exists, then you know you don't have to do it again.

If you are on dialup using a 56k modem, then your system needs to do this in some way because it is not default in Linux, and your Linux is no different.

One way to check to find out that /dev/ttyS0 is the proper interface is to bring up the Device Manager in Ubuntu via System pull-down menu, it should be at the top of the menu.

Chase down the left-hand panel until you see: 16550A-compatible COM port and click on it to open its hierarchy if it does not already show and indented member with the same name as in:

> 16550A-compatible COM port
> 16550A-compatible COM port

Click on the lower one, and then in the right-hand panel of the Device Manager display, click on the Advanced tab. It should tell you somewhere in the right-hand panel:
linux.device_file strlist /dev/ttyS0
and
serial.device strlist /dev/ttyS0

If a different /dev/tty device is indicated, then you should probably use it, but I think it may not be because that is the usual standard device modem file in Linux.

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

CraftyCathy said:


> Tom..... I am finally able to send mail... That was the problem and I found where it was at.. Instead of just having CraftyCathy. I had to type in my whole e-mail address.
> 
> This gets so confusing even on Windows. Some times you only type in CraftyCathy then other times you have to type in the whole thing. Wish they would specify each time which one they wanted!!
> 
> ...


Hi Cathy,

Glad you are finally able to send mail. Try sending a test email to yourself to see if you can receive email.

That should about do it for this thread since you can now get online and email.

Recommend you close this thread, and open up a new one regarding installation of applications in Ubuntu. Some applications require the root account priviledges to install, i.e. you must be root, not craftcathy. Check the priviledges of the installed executable, at least by doing the command: ls -lt applicationname

-- Tom


----------



## Bartender (Apr 27, 2006)

WOW -
This is one amazing thread! I bow to you Cathy, for not just giving up on Linux and going back to Windows, and to you Tom for your knowledge and perseverance. I better bookmark/save/print out this thread. I understand ports better!
Cathy, now that you're online (congratulations!) instead of trying to install programs manually thru the Terminal, have you tried Synaptic? Should be a lot easier. BTW, that program you're looking for is unrar, not rar.
I think I know what happened to your Windows install. There's a reason why you have to install Windows before Linux. Windows will not start up unless it sees acceptable master boot record (MBR) data at the very beginning of the hard drive. GRUB, a utility built into Linux, is able to tweak the MBR so that Windows will still start, and so you see that black-and-white screen asking which operating system you want to go into. If you install Linux first, then Windows, Windows will configure the MBR to its liking and Linux will be inaccessible. 

In other words, Linux knows how to share and Windows doesn't. 

Your MBR got messed up somehow with all that swapping back and forth. I'm 99% sure your Windows data is still there, you just need to re-install GRUB. There are hundreds of posts regarding that at Ubuntu Forums. But considering the quality of help right here, maybe you'll just want to start a fresh thread as Tom suggested regarding your other questions.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi Bartender,

You are right about Grub - and saikee is the resident expert in this forum with multiple Linux partitions, etc. See the links in his signature on any one of his posts.

Cathy: Use the Thread Tools to mark this thread as Solved, i.e. assuming you are using a web browser to access TSG - is there any other way?

-- Tom


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Morning, both of you.... I have questions regarding the modem for both of you. I am hoping you can follow me to the new post to answer them. 

To Bartender also to the new post about installing programs, Yes I have did the Synaptic. Also tried to add new Repositories. Will try to go into more depth of explanation in new post.

I went to think both of you for all your help... With out you two I would not be where I am at right now!! You are valuable on this forum...

Cathy


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Tom how do I close this thread?

Also I don't know which forums to use for Modem and asking how to install software on Dapper Drake.

Are we suppose to post all our Linux related questions in "Unix/Linux"? If so, I just posted my modem question in the wrong place. Will now wait to hear from you.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi Cathy,

To close the thread, visit any webpage of this thread, and look for the Thread Tools link just above the topmost posted message on the webpage. Click on Thread Tools, and a menu will pop-up and you can select the radio button Solved. That should do it.

If you ask any questions relative to modems with regard to WinME (which is the Windows I think you said you had), look for the WinME users only thread in Tips and Tricks subforum at TSG. They might have some information and be able to help you. However, since you said you did not get an installation CD for your 5686E modem, well, good luck! You can also try either the Networking or the Win9x subforums

Linux/Dapper Drake Ubuntu related questions are appropriate for this Unix/Linux subforum, even is modem related.

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi Cathy,

Recommend you download, install and configure the firewall: Guarddog from:
http://www.simonzone.com/software/guarddog/

Another learning experience I'm sure. Get the tarball for Ubuntu.
I think it contains the online manual, not sure. If not, get the online manual to read about how to configure it and you'll see the screen shots as well.

My system boots up with Guarddog configured into the kernel's firewall (iptables) startup. I have my ISP's servers setup in a DMZ zone, and restrict traffic between my local computer and the DMZ zone. Anywhere you surf on the Internet gets through however, because it is requested - so you have to be careful where you surf, i.e. not on the wild side at questionalbe websites that could potentially download a trojan and compromise your computer.

The reason I mention this is because when I looked at the Ubuntu forum it didn't look like there was anything other than a default configuration for Ubuntu, which I found to be lacking.

Good luck!

-- Tom


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Tom, I booted up in Linux, went to go online to check my mail. Nothing happened. I ran the auto detect for the modem, says it can't detect the modem. I was just on it last night. 

Unhooked, then hooked everything back up to the modem and computer several times. 

Was looking at the lights on the modem. There is only 1 that comes on and its the CS light. Seems like when we turned on the modem, before even going on line there was more light that came on. 

It don't seem to try to dial or anything. 

We disconnected it, hooked the winmodems back up. I went into Windows. Don't ask me how, but the computer did. This is how I am on line. But I don't trust Windows to keep working. 

Yes, I have WinME. 

You said I should download the above. Would this just work for the US Robotics in Windows or will it work in Linux also? 

If I download it in Windows then if I go to Linux will it still work for the modem?

As yet, I can not get anything to work in Linux that I download myself. Only though the Syniptic Package Manager. Where Linux does it all its self. 

Seems I am just about computerless... If I don't find out why these things are working this way.


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Ok, went back and read your post again. I asked some stupid questions. This is a firewall... Ok, get it now..


----------



## Bartender (Apr 27, 2006)

Cathy -
I sure do get the feeling that something is wrong with your PC. A failing power supply, glitchy piece of RAM memory, something along those lines. You've mentioned several instances where something stopped working, then a few days later it was working again. This is not normal.
I'd be freakin' out if Windows disappeared, then came back again. I'd really be freakin if it didn't come back at all! 
You shouldn't have to physically disconnect or reconnect modems. Linux will use the external once it's set up to do so, and Windows will use whichever one you tell it to. I'm not sure which would be the handiest way to choose in Windows...either Device Manager>Modems>Disable or by going into Settings>Control Panel>Modems (or Phones and Modems) and turning off one or the other. Don't remove it, just disable.
Tom probly has a very good reason for suggesting Guarddog, but I just want to add that firestarter is the default firewall for Ubuntu and might be easier for you to get via Synaptic.
So, has the external quit in Linux or is it working? I wonder if that's why the seller sold it? Is it functional in Windows? That's an advantage you have over people with just one OS. You can test hardware 2 ways now. If it doesn't work in either OS it may be broke already...


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Bartender, I am so glad you wrote... I am SO... Frustrated.. I can't even began to tell you what all that has happened. 

The modem just started working again. I went to Windows, starting out moreband. That other isp I have mentioned. I signed up for it. Then I started reading instructions. As I was reading I followed the instruction, set it up in Windows. Then I came back over to Linux. Was going to do the same thing. Well... As I said before they don't have exact instructions for Dapper Drake. But I thought I could do it. Simple, right?? 

I must have when on Syniptic Package Manager adding some packages over there or adding some of the 177 updates Dapper Drake says I need to install, added something that was wrong or ?? Cause in the last couple of days or so Dapper Drake has been running like a snail. I click on anything in it to open and it takes for ever to open up that window. And seemed to be growing studly worse. When trying to set up the connection to moreband on Dapper Drake, I messed up some how then could not get on moreband nor peoplepc.. I could not figure out what to do. So, I decided since I could not hardly get it to work, I would just reinstall it from the CD. I already did this once and it was easy... Well in doing so I lost Thunderbird and now I can not find out how I downloaded it or installed it through Syniptic Package Manager or what. I ran a search in Syniptic, does not seem to be there. I tried to download it. As usual can't get anything I download to install.

Well not only all of this, the modem keeps getting disconnected from being on line. Yes, I did manage to hook up to go on line though moreband. But then when it came to setting up my mail. There was NO instructions for Evolution. And to make matters worse. When I signed up, I read and followed instructions on how to set every thing up. Well when I came over here to Linux after going through the whole set up thing in Windows then having to disconnect and come over here. I could not find where I was at on the moreband site. What Instructions I find now are have to set up the mail through gmail. Which is googles. 

That does not make since. I have an e-mail through moreband and one through googles also for this one isp???!! 

I already have an e-mail from when googles 1st started their e-mail thing, so I just used it. Well I can not get the mail set up in Linux. Just can't figure out how to do it. Of course don't have exact instructions. Can't find different things they say in the instructions to do. Cause they don't have directions for Dapper Drake nor Evolution. 

So I am just blank on what to do. I have changed setting over and over. Don't do any good. I set up going on the net with the moreband e-mail address. I have the moreband setting written down. Well I have part of them. Says for the out going mail its mail.moreband.net. I had took notes when I initially was reading their instructions before I decided if I wanted to go with them. But apparently I had not run on to the incoming mail.. as in smtp... etc... But now all I can find is pop.gmail.com and smtp.gmail.com Just don't make since to me. With the moreband one, mail.morband.net, I would probably use my moreband e-mail address. Which should work. But what is with the googles, gmail e-mail address, I don't know. Also have to use a different password. 

Another thing... the modem is always looking connection. Now... we don't didn't know if it was peoplepc... the computer some how, our phone line from Qwest phone line to the computer, or Qwest lines. Part of it, I really thought was peoplepc. Can't get their service to work most of the time correctly. But yesterday when I could not get the US Robotics modem to work at all. Then I just wondered??!! Well then at one point I just connected the modem up with out the phone and the modem started working right away and worked good from then on. So I thought is it cause we hook the phone into it and this is some how messing things up? Either the modem is messed up some how or the phone or the ??. Then I signed up for moreband and things worked so good and smooth last night. I just knew most of the problem had to be in peoplepc. Then all a sudden its all back to messing up and can't get the different things filled out right to get mail... etc.. as above. The modem won't stay connected... Then when I click on activate after its disconnected. The modem does nothing... 

Then I went in to the modem properties, clicked on "Detect Modem". The search ran, came back with it on the right com port. Then the modem would connect again. Well each time it disconnects, this is how I have to do it or else nothing happens. Before when it disconnected, it would just redial right away. Now it don't redial at all. 

Well this is a little bit of what is going on. I am on the web on peoplepc mail, sending this.. writing this... 

Do you by any chance have instructions to help??


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Bartender... I forgot to address this.. You said.. "I sure do get the feeling that something is wrong with your PC. A failing power supply, glitchy piece of RAM memory, something along those lines."

I have been also thinking about this... But I just don't know how to tell what else might be the problem. About a year ago, my floppy just up and quit working. We had another one we knew that worked. Took it out of my son's computer. That one would not work. Then we got another one from a computer shop that they said worked. Well would not work on here. Some one, I don't know who now said the only thing it can be is the power box. Well...not sure if that person knew what they were talking about, for some reason now, been too long, forgot why. Then my son hooked it up a couple of weeks ago and my computer sort of went crazy. It did different things, which I can't exactly remember that now, but one thing it would not even come on when the power was turned on. My son would disconnect the floppy, then reach in to the main group of wires that plug into the motherboard, pull the plug out and then connect it back. Then the computer would power up. But each time he connected the floppy up, this same thing would happen and he would have to disconnect the wire connection, then plug it back in for the computer to work again. So that seems strange right there. I told him to just leave the floppy unplugged. 

Then... I only had 191mb of ran. I could not even run the CD for Ubuntu. So we bought some ram off of e-bay. Had to get 2-256mb chips to make up 512mb. Now little odd things have happened here and there. Of course I am thinking, is the ram defective? The person that sold it said he ran the ram test, which checked out fine. Seems anytime you get anything new and then things start happening, regardless if its the new hardware or software's fault, your thinking... Could it be?? So I don't know about the ram. I know I don't have a problem running the Ubuntu CD after I got the new ram. Well its not New.. new... but its new to me. 

There is a ram test here on Dapper Drake when it 1st comes on when you are choosing what you want to go into.. I started to run it. But after it was running for like 4 hours, I stopped it. I had to use the computer and could not wait any longer. In that test I let run, nothing came up bad, All had checked out ok. Do you have any idea how long it takes to run that test, completely?

Well this is all I can think of. Might not be either of these things. My power box is, I think, 200-240. It has several numbers. But then it has under that 200-240, Output 185W max. Well just maybe I should write down here the whole thing..

Delta Electronic, Inc. (lots of numbers and stuff)

INPUT 
100-127U ~ / 6 0A, 43-66Hz
200-240U ~ / 3 0A, 43-66Hz
OUTPUT 185W MAX.

So.. how what is it? Maybe its a 185?


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

CraftyCathy said:


> Tom, I booted up in Linux, went to go online to check my mail. Nothing happened. I ran the auto detect for the modem, says it can't detect the modem. I was just on it last night.
> 
> Unhooked, then hooked everything back up to the modem and computer several times.
> 
> ...


Hi Cathy,

When you bootup Linux or Windows for that matter, with the modem turned on the OS hardware detection will note that there is a device present. For the modem's part the CS light is the only light you will see - before you dialup, i.e. it is not until you make a connection by dialing up that you will see the other lights on the front of the modem light up.

Guarddog is a firewall for Linux, not Windows.

Your USR 5686E modem won't work for Windows until you can borrow the Installation CD from a friend to install the software onto Windows.

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi Cathy,

For Ubuntu, or any Linux for that matter, if you have the /etc/wvdial.conf file as I have suggested, and EVERY TIME you bootup and login to your Linux account, you have issued the command:
ln -s /dev/ttyS0 /dev/modem
using the root, i.e. su (superuser) account, then you only need to issue two commands to get online with your web browser:
1) wvdial phone1
2) firefox

Modems don't just start working again.

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi Cathy,

Ok, you signed up for moreband, i.e. another ISP.

If you have two ISPs for dialup like this, for Linux, you have to setup the /etc/wvdial.conf file to accomodate the different information from both of them, i.e. they are different accounts:
First, the [Dialer Defaults] section is left intact because it has no specific ISP information, only modem information.
Second, for the first ISP section [Dialer phone1] is left alone, because that dials into peoplepc.com.
Third, create another section [Dialer phone2] that has your new ISP's dialup information - i.e.,
Phone number, Username, Password, Area Code, and don't forget the last field, Inherits = Dialer Defaults, i.e. the first section.

All of that is independent from setting up your email servers and DNS servers for each different ISP. For each ISP you need to get either the name version or ip address numbers each for the POP3 and SMTP servers and configure them into your email software. The problem here is that if you configure up two different email softwares, you would be using one for one ISP and the other for the other ISP - a situation that can get confusing if you don't keep track of what account (ISP) you are logged into.

The DNS servers are usually configured into the web browser, and possibly the account information with regard to each different ISP account because each different ISP has their own DNS servers.

To make matters a bit more complicated, in Linux, with regard to Guarddog - the firewall - you would typically setup a DMZ zone with your ISP servers configured to be in the zone. The only other zones to configure would be your local computer and Intenet zones. However, by doing so, you make your Intenet experience that much safer if the DMZ zone is setup properly with regard to the other zones.

-- Tom


----------



## Bartender (Apr 27, 2006)

Tom, 
Thank God you're still here. 

CC - I'm ignorant about the advanced dialing tutorials Tom is offering. As I said earlier, I'm printing this whole thread out for future reference.

I can cover some of the easier stuff. The memtest Ubuntu offers at startup is a handy tool. I would suggest letting it run overnite. Another suggestion - test one stick at a time. The RAM module must be in the motherboard's #1 slot or it won't boot. Test one stick overnite, if no errors come up remove that one and test the next one. That's with the PC off, of course. While doing this you may find out that your PC won't even boot with one of the sticks. If your PC will not boot with one stick but will with the others, you've found your problem. One of them anyway. 

Oh, if you're more comfortable in the Windows world, memtest is available as a quick download. You download the package, put it on a floppy (I don't remember the directions off the top of my head but sure you can figure it out) then change your BIOS to boot from the floppy, then put the floppy in, then restart - wait a minute, let's just do it in Ubuntu! 

I hang around several forums (my wife thinks I need to get up and do something useful like paint the house) absorbing information. You would not believe how often people's problems come down to the power supply. 

#1: 185W ain't much. If it's a really good power supply (PSU), it'll actually make that much power. If it's a cheap one, your PC will crash long before the PSU actually gets to 185. I'll betcha yours is a cheap one.

#2: A 4 or 5 year old PSU (especially a cheap one) is getting long in the tooth. They'll often start doing stupid things to your PC before they actually crap out. A failing PSU can even damage your PC.

#3: You can check a PSU inside of BIOS, which probly provides the more accurate reading. If your BIOS provides that info. A better way to check is by downloading/installing a utility like Speedfan or Everest (both free) that will run in Windows. Bring the PC up, start up a couple of programs that keep the PC busy (I don't know, maybe an anti-spyware scan while playing some music) then pull up the utility and see what the voltages are. 12V, 5V, and 3.3V rails should be within 10% (5% is better). For instance, 12V rail sagging 10% comes out to 10.8V. As far as I'm concerned, 10.8 is way too low but that's the official spec. The most accurate way to check is by backprobing the wires on the main ATX plug (the big white rectangular plug going from the PSU to the motherboard). Unless you have an electrician in the house we're not going to waste time on that.

#4: I'd just replace that 185 with a Seasonic or Antec or Fortron PSU. If your PC is pretty basic you could get away with a 350W. If you want to invest in the future, get a more powerful one that could be brought over to your next PC. You know, the one you're going to build yourself.

I hate to blithely tell people they need new stuff because most of us don't have the cash just lying around waiting to be spent. But from what you've said, and from what I think I remember you saying about the age of the PC, I'd be looking hard at that PSU. I strongly suspect you have hardware problems that have nothing to do with Windows or Linux, and your PSU is on the top of my list of suspects.

Someone mentioned going to Modems and choosing the one you want to use. That's better than disabling the other one. Sorry. That's in Windows of course. 

Has the USR modem worked in Windows for you? I'm not clear on whether you need to download the driver package from USR or whether Windows recognized and configured the device. If you can, it'd be better to d/l the USR driver package and make sure. Ain't dial-up a pain? 

Your floppy story has alarm bells going off in my head. Floppies are simple devices. If it worked in your son's PC it shoulda worked in yours. One caveat - it's easy to get the data cable upside down with a floppy. If the little LED light on the face of the floppy drive is on all the time you got it backwards. The colored edge of the cable (designating the #1 pin) is USUALLY closest to the motor. 

Cathy, you've got so many things going on my head is swimming. If it were me, I'd go back to the basics and see if I could straighten out the hardware issues first.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi Bartender and Cathy,

It may or may not be the case that WinME has a standard modem driver, for WinME I do not know, but for WinXP it is probably the case. Don't know about the Device Manager for WinME or whether its possbile to configure the modem from it with the same data in the [Dialer Defaults] section of the Linux /etc/wvdial.conf file, but that would be the objective, short of having the installation CD.

Are there any friends, colleagues that have the same 5686 D or E modem? If so, ask them if they would be willing to let you borrow it to install the USR software in WinME. Also, are there any local computer clubs in your area that might be willing to help? Check it out on the web or ask around.

As for floppy drives, if the light does not come on at boot up, get a new one, they should be anywhere from $10-12. I got my last one for $5-6. Cheap enough to just replace if they don't work.

-- Tom


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi there Tom.... Please don't think I am being scarcastic... I just want to tell you the USR 5686E modem works in Windows. ME had the software for it. I just had it connected, went into Windows, it did its thing about adding new hardware and that was it. So see.. WinME is good for something.. hehe


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Tom, now which one is root. Does it say root?


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Tom... Ok, I had peoplepc configured and working. Then I got moreband. I configed it. Well for the receiving mail, for some reason Linux made moreband the default. I can't get peoplepc as the default. Then for the sending part, Linux made peoplepc as the default. 

I know there must be a reason why and easy to fix, but so far I have not discovered either... 

Then... to make matters worse, there is some error in moreband. I don't know if its with moreband, or googles. This is the oddest thing... I don't get the two e-mail address for one company. I wrote them, but they are slow to answer. Anyway, I get an error when bringing in mail. I think it says, gmail denied my password. Now I have had this googles e-mail account every since they started them. I even went to googles to make sure it still worked and it does. So why the error. I must have something configed wrong. 

When I was on googles I was going to set up a new account for this moreband e-mail, using CraftyCathy. They only way googles lets you get their mail service now is with an ipod or something. Maybe not an ipod. They said something we don't have. You have to put some number in the box and they send a message to that device. Its not our computer and they just send a message to our e-mail. I know what that is. But anyway. I was sort of bummed out on that. But I do know my old account with them works for mail, is what I am saying. So its got to be some where in the setting on my computer. I don't know if I am suppose to use a combo of gmail's, e-mail address and moreband e-mail address or what. I followed the instructions as complete as I could with Linux. But since its was not for Unbuntu, Dapper Drake, it was not exact. 

I just can't believe all these trival problems!! I have had some problems setting up stuff like this in Windows, but could usually figure it out. Well DUH.. there was exact instructions for WinME...


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Bartender, I just dislike talking about stuff that I don't know all about. But right now I don't feel like getting all educated again about the PSU. About a year ago, I went on e-bay to look at them. See what price they were going for. I kept going up on the watts... looking at the price.. going more watts... etc... But my husband only thinks we can put in so many watt PSU. I don't know myself. And this might be something you can answer. He is not completely for sure either. But at the time I figured I could spend 20.00 for one and get a real powerful PSU. Now since you have mentioned the brands, I don't know if they were the cheap ones or good brands. 

Since we did not know if this computer could only use a so many watt PSU, I never went any farther on getting one. As you said about the money... Then to buy one that would not even work! That was what I was afraid of. 

Also another thing while we are talking about this. Do they all fit? Are they all standard? I mean, my PSU fits on this HP right there in the back. Having enough room to close the door that it connects to. Sits in there just right. Would I need to be concerned about another one being the wrong shape or size and not fitting back there correctly?

Also all those many wires... Are they all the same? Or would I have to know about the wires to make sure (if I could even do this) that I got one that would hook up to every thing on this computer correctly?

We also found out, which we just didn't do our homework correctly to begain with, that the video card is on the motherboard and we can't put a better one in. My husband bought one from e-bay with I think 2 hundred and something ram. Cause mine has like 1 or 2 mb of ram on it. Well he went to install it, and no slots to install it. So we have the video card and it don't work for this computer. Remember its an HP Pavillion 8754C. So we have one thing we got, that won't work, that we could have used the money to buy a powerbox with. I just don't think I am up to buying a new motherboard yet. I am also thinking this could be one of the problems with this PC. But... with my old 486 I had to buy a motherboard and I can remember all the problems I had with that. Again more learning... One can only take so much learning at a time!!


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Bartender, You are so right!!! I always seem to have so many things going on at once and the same with problems. I just don't have one problem, I seem to always have several issues. 

This all started out a while back with me needing to use the HP Recovery CD. My windows was messing up and I had ran the Recovery CD before and it all straightened out. Well this time I went to run the 2 CD's, in the 1st. CD it stopped with an error. I talked to HP a couple of times. They didn't know why... They didn't support this modle any more. And the last guy I talked to wanted me to use the CD's to totally reformat my computer. I asked him the CD was bad, then when it got to that part in reformatting it, wouldn't the same problem happen? He said, yes, possibly.. Well DUH.. if its a bad CD... its a bad CD!

So I came on here with the problem. After a some time at least some of the problem was found. I had 3 virus and some other stuff, which was removed. After a time I was told to run the Recovery CD's to see if they worked. Well they did... Did not get the error. But the 1st one does have a scratch on it and it looks pretty deep and I am scared of it and can't make a back up. So I just wonder when its not going to work from this scratch. I have been very careful with these CD and the only way I can figure my CD's get scratched is by putting them in the CD unit. 

Anyway... Windows did not work exactly right. Immidately I started getting errors. They would have me do this and do that. Nothing seem to really help. You know when a system is running real smooth and when one isn't. 

Well some where another I started messing with Linux and the second hard drive. Wanting to get another operating system going before windows just crashed or got so bad I could not do anything with it. I didn't want to have to spend the money for XP. Don't like it anyway. Then of course the problems started with Linux, having to learn it!!!! OH MY... Some where another that is where you and Tom came in... I am still working on Windows but yet trying to do Linux and get on line... Then.. as you know all of these other problems have come up.

I think the last straw with Windows, I downloaded and installed Yahoo messanger. From the get go I got the dreaded blue screen. But it kept saying like an IE problem on it. Well I had did the recovery on it and when I do this it puts back in IE 5. I had just gotten IE 6 to work. So might have been some sort of conflict or IE 5 didn't get in right.. I don't know.. Well then Win did its thing of I guess crashing... Then it started working. You know all of this part. So I assume it didn't crash. But odd thing don't work now in Win. That worked before when I did the recovery. I mean programs. Since the newer version program I use to burn CD's didn't work anymore, I had to resort back to the one HP Recovery CD puts in there and its always been an iffie one... It don't seem to be working right. Seems its not burning right. Again, I don't know. I made a gedcom of FTM, Then when I put the gedcom GRAMPS Genealogy System over here on Linux... Most of my notes are gone. There is like 1 line of notes for each person that has notes. Well I can't survive with out the notes... Here again, is it Gramps or is it the CD?

Well from one problem to the next seeming not to get the previous fixed before another one pops up. I am tried of working on this thing. I spend most of my time doing genealogy not working on this computer. Well not wanting to anyway. I am afraid its just going to totally quit on me. Or get so bad I can not use it properly as I normally use it. No, I do not have the money to by a new one. So I have to try to fix the one I got. Buying what is needed a little at a time. I know so little then remember so little I can't just go in fix something when it does go wrong at the beginning.


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

About the floppy... When I turn on the computer it acts normal. When its plugged in. Its not plugged in now cause of the problems that happened. As I remember, has been a while now... I would put a floppy in the drive and it would not read it. Would say, insert a floppy. Which I had done. We had new floppies so, I don't think that was the problem and we tried several different ones. Ones that had worked just fine also. What I was mainly doing is working with pictures from my daughters digital camera. These same floppies work just fine in her computer. And in my son's computer, So...??

Then now, when we connect the floopy up, The one bought from the computer shop, We get the power problem. The computer won't work. The guy at the computer shop said if this floppy drive didn't work, it was our powerbox. But then... I know I don't know much. Why does the powerbox work for every thing else and not the floppy drive? 

Ok.. this may sound real dumb.. my computer is open, the floppy is hooked up. Too many working on this thing I guess. Looking at the cords hooked up to it. The flat cable one with the red strip down the side, is away from where the power plugs into the floppy. That is wrong, isn't it?? Ok.. I don't know what is going on... Last I knew the computer would not work with it hooked up and now I see its all hooked up. Guess I need to put a floppy in to see what happens?? Or not??


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

I just received an e-mail from moreband in reply to them about the e-mail address... Now... from what I understand they are saying and tell me if this is what you read also... Even though I have a gmail (googles) e-mail address and even though the instructions are written using gmail, e-mail address.. I don't use that address, I use the moreband e-mail address.. is this correct??

Cathy:

There is only one e-mail address: [email protected]

It is accessible from http://mail.google.com/a/moreband.net/

As you can see, this is powered by Gmail, but it's still a moreband.net account. If you plan on using the webmail, that's really all you need.

If you plan on using Outlook Express or something similar, then you need to follow the POP3 instructions. These instructions are written assuming that your e-mail address is [email protected]. The only difference is that you need to fill in [email protected] instead of [email protected]. Everything else is the same.

Moreband Support


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

CraftyCathy said:


> Tom, now which one is root. Does it say root?


Hi Cathy,

In Linux/Unix root is the name of the "superuser" account and the home directory for the root account is /root.

If you issue the command: more /etc/group
you will see the root account mentioned at the top. Its uid (userID) and gid (groupID) are both '0' in the /etc/group file.

When you issue the command: sudo -i
you are essentially becoming root, aka the Administrator, for Linux/Unix systems.

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

CraftyCathy said:


> Hi there Tom.... Please don't think I am being scarcastic... I just want to tell you the USR 5686E modem works in Windows. ME had the software for it. I just had it connected, went into Windows, it did its thing about adding new hardware and that was it. So see.. WinME is good for something.. hehe


Hi Cathy,

This confirms what I said in my post just previous to yours - i.e. that WinME has a standard modem driver.

My point about installing the modem driver specific to the USR 5686E modem was that there is firmware (as Bartender mentioned from the USR website) and there are initialization strings (which you have only in your Linux Ubuntu setup if you use the wvdial.conf setup as discussed in this thread).

Unfortunately, in WinME, although you can use the modem, you may not be getting the best out of the modem until you install its driver software from USR.

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

CraftyCathy said:


> Tom... Ok, I had peoplepc configured and working. Then I got moreband. I configed it. Well for the receiving mail, for some reason Linux made moreband the default. I can't get peoplepc as the default. Then for the sending part, Linux made peoplepc as the default.
> 
> I know there must be a reason why and easy to fix, but so far I have not discovered either...
> 
> ...


Hi Cathy,

So, you think you have problems. I have been having a problem with my WinXP system since late May which is still unresolved as I kicked out of a parallel install after several trys at an XP Reinstall failed - which I have done successfully in the past. To make matters worse, I frobozed my Linux GUI KDE/Gnome environments by installing (thankfully after I made backups) by installing XFree86 in the quest to chase the wildgoose of upgrading Firefox on my Linux FC3 system. I just haven't had the time to fix these problems as they just take time to do.

So, with regard to my email - I prefer to make decisions that keep things simple.
Previously, I got my email from EarthLink using their clone of outlook which is called EarthLink TotalAccess Mail Client. It has my address-book, and mail DB file with lots of email in the INBOX. I get my email these days from the EarthLink email server website, which is how I get around the issue. I have never setup Linux to get my email nor do I intend to until I totally cut over to Linux only and no more Windows OS. Further, I am not enamored of the notion of setting up more than one ISP for email - how would you keep track of it all - better to get it all and send it all from one account - i.e. simplify. I suggest you do the same.

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

CraftyCathy said:


> About the floppy... When I turn on the computer it acts normal. When its plugged in. Its not plugged in now cause of the problems that happened. As I remember, has been a while now... I would put a floppy in the drive and it would not read it. Would say, insert a floppy. Which I had done. We had new floppies so, I don't think that was the problem and we tried several different ones. Ones that had worked just fine also. What I was mainly doing is working with pictures from my daughters digital camera. These same floppies work just fine in her computer. And in my son's computer, So...??
> 
> Then now, when we connect the floopy up, The one bought from the computer shop, We get the power problem. The computer won't work. The guy at the computer shop said if this floppy drive didn't work, it was our powerbox. But then... I know I don't know much. Why does the powerbox work for every thing else and not the floppy drive?
> 
> Ok.. this may sound real dumb.. my computer is open, the floppy is hooked up. Too many working on this thing I guess. Looking at the cords hooked up to it. The flat cable one with the red strip down the side, is away from where the power plugs into the floppy. That is wrong, isn't it?? Ok.. I don't know what is going on... Last I knew the computer would not work with it hooked up and now I see its all hooked up. Guess I need to put a floppy in to see what happens?? Or not??


Hi Cathy,

With respect to the PSU, checkout your equipment needs on this website:
* Power Supply Calculator
http://www.jscustompcs.com/power_supply/

When you bootup - and the floppy drive is connected - does the floppy drive light come on?

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

CraftyCathy said:


> I just received an e-mail from moreband in reply to them about the e-mail address... Now... from what I understand they are saying and tell me if this is what you read also... Even though I have a gmail (googles) e-mail address and even though the instructions are written using gmail, e-mail address.. I don't use that address, I use the moreband e-mail address.. is this correct??
> 
> Cathy:
> 
> ...


Hi Cathy,

Moreband is implemented using Google's services implying they pay Google a fee.

As I mentioned previously, simplify your email access. If you can get it via webmail like I do from EarthLink (my ISP) then get all of your email there until you sort out which ISP is going to be permanent, and you can send the emails you want to preserve from the INBOX of the account you cancel to the other account, i.e. before you cancel the old account. Don't forget to let those who communicate with you what your new email address is.

It sounds like moreband has both webmail and pop3 sendmail access, and peoplepc only has pop3 and sendmail. Is that the case. BTW, with pop3 and sendmail setup for moreband, it does not restrict you from using moreband's webmail. Note: if you access webmail you use your browser, whereas if you use the pop3 and sendmail interfaces on your local computer, you are using Outlook.

-- Tom


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Tom, I did this as you said...

"If you issue the command: more /etc/group
you will see the root account mentioned at the top. Its uid (userID) and gid (groupID) are both '0' in the /etc/group file."

The terminal is open right now, at the bottom. where the cursor is, it says.. 

- -More- - (41%) then cursor here. No prompt. 

Is this what is suppose to happen when you type this in? Its acting like it wants more commands.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi Cathy,

You can either type in: Ctrl-C
in order to break out of the "more" command, or hold down the Space bar until you hit the end of the file /etc/group.

I would juts Ctrl-C out of it.

-- Tom


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

lotuseclat79 said:


> Hi Cathy,
> 
> This confirms what I said in my post just previous to yours - i.e. that WinME has a standard modem driver.
> 
> ...


I installed this in Windows. I got to reading about the software and seen it said firmware, as Bartender mentioned. I have been going back over these posts, trying to do everything now. Some things I still can't do.

As you know or maybe know, I have signed up with moreband.net the other isp. Right now I am running both peoplepc and moreband. Both are set up and when I check my mail, both work. I think I am still connecting with peoplepc, not moreband and that is the next thing I am going to have to try to change.

When I try to do the "wvdial.conf" I always come up with some type of error. I don't know what I am doing wrong.

Now this could be the reason why I am having this problem, I don't know, maybe you will..

When I turn on my computer I can go up to the "Red Phone" on the toll bar, Right click on it, then from the box that comes up, I click, "Activate". Then the modem connects, all is fine.

But... from here on, till I shut down and reboot again, when the service decides to disconnect, which can be several times, then the only way I have found to be able to reconnect is...

Right click on the Red Phone, click on properties. Click on the modem tab that comes up in the properties box, then click on "Autodetect" the modem. Well it does it thing and tells me what port its on. Although it was already right there in the box. Then I can do the process of "Activate" then get back connected.

So there must be something wrong here that it just don't stay working or something. I mean to where I can just always click on Activate instead of going through the process of detecting modem everytime.

Also.. is there a way to see what connection speed I am connected up at? Like on Windows, you get those two little monitors at the bottom of the screen. But on Linux, I don't see anything that tells me this.


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Tom.... I just can't believe as smart as you are, your having trouble with a little thing like isp, e-mail.. etc... That is a shock to me.. hehehe... But I guess we all have our problems.

Both... peoplepc and moreband has web mail, and pop3 mail. They are the same.. just normal isp's. Not like yahoo or hot mail... etc.. where you only get web mail. 

I have been using pop3 mail all the time I have been using e-mail. I have set up ?? accounts. But... I keep forgetting how to do it and each one has their little quirps as to how to set it up. Basically they use the same format, but also you have to know what they went you to do where. One will have you put in just your userid in a box, another will say, use your e-mail address in that box, userid won't work. Then some has security setting, others don't. Same with the port setting, some has the default, some don't. It can be a real problem to set all this up.

But... I have both set up and both working. They both come right into Thunderbird. Its easy to tell which is which. I can change who I am sending to which isp I am using to send mail on the address bar that will drop down, having both on it. Just click on the other one if I want to send through the one not reading on the address bar at the time. 

I will soon be off of peoplepc. This is why I wanted to get moreband set up and running to see what it was like, how it worked.. etc.. before the time ran out on peoplepc. That gmail just really confused me. I have not run into this before. But its all fixed. 

The pop3 part seems the easiest to config. Its the SMTP that for some reason is hard. And its not much different then the pop3. Same kind of box, and you just type in the stuff. But sending mail seems to be the main problem I run into, not setting up the smtp, right some how. 

Just wanted to tell you this to clear up some issues.


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Now... maybe you can help me with this... Seems everything I type into terminal I have problems. Makes no difference if its for the modem or what... Still I get some type of error it seems.

I downloaded Automatix.... Lost it... No icon, no nothing... Then as I have been reading all over on different forums, I have also run across "Wine"...

As I have said, I do genealogy and use FTM. I have read several things in being able to install Wine then it will install FTM.

I have now.. installed Wine two times and both times I get terminal problems. I have been following the install process on the Wine web site. Step by step. I don't know where Wine goes, I don't know how to make it work. But I do have a mess now on my desktop. But as far as any of the new icons working... They don't. I don't want this clutter on my desktop.

Apparently one of my main problems, I just don't understand the commands in the terminal as yet. And I don't know understand the language used for Linux. As in... Console... is this Terminal? Is it called console on some other Linux version? Or is it just something else and not terminal? Just so much I don't know yet.

When I am doing "Wine"... the best I can figure out, at least part of it is saying in Terminal... that part of the files did not get copied. Now for what reason, I do not know. And why didn't all the files get copied. As far as I understand this is the offical site to download Wine from.

http://www.winehq.com/site/download-deb

Maybe its still cause I am not going through the Syniptic Archive Manager on Ubuntu and still can't download and install any other way??


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Maybe you can tell me this... Am I expecting something out of these programs such as Wine and Automatix, that they don't do?

Ok, when I download a program that say Wine is suppose to install, getting it from the Wine web site, is Wine suppose to deal with it? I mean, when I click to download, is Wine suppose to take over and just do it or is there something else I have to do to make Wine do its thing?

This is what I understood these programs do. But since nothing seems to happen, I must be doing something wrong or don't know the use of the program.


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

I went to Syniptic Archives Manager, typed in Wine, according to this manager I have installed on here:

Wine 0.9.22~winhq0~ubuntu~6.06-1.
Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator & Library)

Description:

Microsoft Windows Compatibility Layer (Binary Emulator and Library)
While Wine is usually thought of as a Microsoft Windows emulator, the Wine
developers would prefer that users thought of Wine as a Windows compatibility
layer for Linux. Wine does not require MS Windows, but it can use native system
dll files in place of its own if they are available.

This package includes a program loader, which allows unmodified Windows
binaries to run under compatible hardware. This package also includes the
library that implements the Wine project's free version of the Windows API,
allowing successful running of programs ported directly from Windows."

Now... is this what I am needing or did I down load the wrong one? It sounds right? But... still don't know how to get it to work. Maybe if I run through the instructions and post what the terminal says on here, you can tell me what its saying... and doing??


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Tom, after reading Wine Instructions again, the commands seem to just to get up dates and then install. Well since I have all those icons on my desktop, seems it should be installed. But if it is, how do I use it?

But then, I got errors when I ran those commands. Should I run the commands anyway, so you can see what the errors say?


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi Cathy,

You said: "Also.. is there a way to see what connection speed I am connected up at? Like on Windows, you get those two little monitors at the bottom of the screen. But on Linux, I don't see anything that tells me this."

I don't know if there is an app like this in Linux, but in Windows I found the nice little (if not fully developed) ConnectionGuard app, for telling the speed of both download/uploads to/from your local computer.

I haven't been having trouble with ISP/email, as I have a way to do them - its the OSes that have been giving me fits.

Wine is an interface under which you can run Windows apps (I don't know which Windows it works with, i.e. Win98/ME/2000/XP/Vista)? I know nothing about Automatix. Perhaps they don't install as easily as Windows apps. As with any app you install, e.g. Firefox, it is helpful if you first look for a system requirements webpage to inform you if you have the required software/hardware to begin the installation.

Read the User Guide to see how to use the app.

If you setup /etc/wvdial.conf as I suggested, you should be able from Linux to do in a Terminal window the command (without the # which I use to indicate a standard root prompt):

# wvdial phone1 

(in one Terminal window) and leave the Terminal window alone so wvdial's connection stays in the foreground, and then either click on a Firefox icon to start up Firefox, or in another Terminal window

# firefox &

The '&' puts the Firefox executable in the background upon launching it, instead of the foreground (which is what your wvdial command should be running in to make the connection to your ISP).

You can upload your /etc/wvdial.conf file as an attachment via private mail to me from TSG if you like and I'll look at it, or post it in this thread with the account/password and phone number information anonomized such as I did when presenting you with my information - i.e. I'll look at it and compare it with mine and let you know if I spot anything. BTW what errors do you get?

-- Tom


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Tom.... this is what I did and got..

[email protected]:/home/craftycathy# /etc/wvdial.conf file
bash: /etc/wvdial.conf: Permission denied
[email protected]:/home/craftycathy#

Why was permission denied? I was asked for my linux password, before I could even enter the # terminal.


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Tom, I have read for hours. I just don't know what I am doing wrong with wine to get it to work. From the way I understand, there is suppose to be an icon like on desktop for it. I can bring up part of the program when I type different commands in the terminal, but then not other. This is what I usually get.

[email protected]:~$ wine
Usage: wine PROGRAM [ARGUMENTS...] Run the specified program
wine --help Display this help and exit
wine --version Output version information and exit
[email protected]:~$ wine ftm.exe
wine: could not load L"c:\\windows\\system32\\ftm.exe": Module not found

I have searched for this problem. So far I have not found why I get this. Do you think wine might be missing a file?


----------



## Bartender (Apr 27, 2006)

CC - 
If you downloaded Automatix successfully, it's hiding in the far left group along the top of the screen - go to Applications, then scroll down to the last or second to last thing. I think it's "System Tools" Click on that. That's where Automatix is on my Linux PC. Double-click on Automatix and it'll get you started. This will take HOURS on dial-up.


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Bartender, do you happen to know how to do Wine?


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

lotuseclat79 said:


> Hi Cathy,
> 
> With respect to the PSU, checkout your equipment needs on this website:
> * Power Supply Calculator
> ...


Tom, I clicked on the link, started to run the test. Firefox said I needed a plugin to run this. In the box it said to install, so I clicked it. Then I wanted on the download, "Macromedia Flash Player". When done, it said no program was installed. This is happening all the time.


----------



## Bartender (Apr 27, 2006)

CraftyCathy said:


> Bartender, do you happen to know how to do Wine?


Nope, heard it mentioned a lot, but have never downloaded and experimented with it.


----------



## Bartender (Apr 27, 2006)

Tom -
I like your PSU calculator - will definitely pass that around. Does the calculator add in PSU inefficiency, or is it just adding up the loads on the PC side? If it adds inefficiency, I wonder what it's assuming? 70%?

CC - Are you sure the Flash Player didn't download? I d/l'ed Flash Player just a week ago and thought nothing had downloaded. Was expecting a package on the desktop. Flash Player hides inside your web browser as a plug-in. It doesn't activate itself until your browser goes to a site that's using the program to run some sort of graphics on the site.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

CraftyCathy said:


> Tom.... this is what I did and got..
> 
> [email protected]athy:/home/craftycathy# /etc/wvdial.conf file
> bash: /etc/wvdial.conf: Permission denied
> ...


Hi Cathy,

Permission was denied because the /etc/wvdial.conf file is not an executable command, it is a configuration file which is not executable. You were asked for your linux password because you were attempt to access the facilities which required root permissions - part of the security setup of being able to issue root commands.

When you are in the Ubuntu environment, and initiate a Terminal window, unless you have logged in as root, you are most likely in the default ubuntu user account.

Given what you have posted, i.e.: [email protected]:/home/craftycathy#
in order to respond to your question, I will assume that you are in the root account on the local computer named craftycathy in the directory /home/craftycathy and have a '#' as the default prompt for the root account (the same as I have been using in my posts).

What you have posted as a command: /etc/wvdial.conf file
makes no sense. First, /etc/wvdial.conf is not an executable file, it is a configuration file that operates in conjuction with the wvdial command. To illustrate, issue the command: 
# which wvdial
and you should see the output: /usr/bin/wvdial

Also, issue:
# ls -l /usr/bin/wvdial

You should see something like:
-rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 141760 Sep 21 2004 /usr/bin/wvdial

The rwx indicates that the root account can read, write and execute the command, and 
r-x, i.e. anyone in the root group, can read and execute the command, and 
r-x, i.e. anyone else not in the root group or root, can read and execute the command.

Now, if you have edited the file wvdial.conf in the /etc directory, i.e. /etc/wvdial.conf, as I have been suggesting, it should contain your email address as your username, your password for that account with your ISP, the area code and phone number of your ISP in the section named: [Dialer phone1], and you can setup a different account (ISP), phone number, etc. in another section named [Dialer phone2] and so on, for however many dialin numbers there are for one or more ISP dialin accounts your have - 2 at last count with peoplepc.com and moreband.com.

Let's assume that you have all of your ducks lined up, and the /etc/wvdial.conf configuration file has the appropriate edits that you have made.

Then, click on a new Terminal window with the Ubuntu pull-down (at the top of your screen).

To get online, I do not recommend you use the root account, although it can be used, it is just not as safe as using a normal user account like the unbuntu default user account whose home directory is /home/ubuntu. Let's assume you are not in a root account (i.e. # prompt), but in the default user account ubuntu ($ prompt).

Then, to get online issue the following account (this should look familiar by now):
$ wvdial phone1

Once you issue the above command, it will be in the foreground, and you should let it run until you see that you are connected to whatever ISP account you have configured in the [Dialer phone1] section and you see both a primary and or secondary DNS ip address appear - assuming you have configured things properly with your ISP's information.

Next, launch the Firefox browser from the Internet pull-down under the Applications at the top of the Ubuntu toolbar environment on your computer screen.

Issue a Ctrl-C in the Terminal window where you issued the command: wvdial phone1
in order to close the connection, and then Quit the Firefox browser to cloase it down after you are done web surfing.

How simple is that?

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

CraftyCathy said:


> Tom, I clicked on the link, started to run the test. Firefox said I needed a plugin to run this. In the box it said to install, so I clicked it. Then I wanted on the download, "Macromedia Flash Player". When done, it said no program was installed. This is happening all the time.


Hi Cathy,

You have to go to the Adobe website and get the Macromedia Flash Player along with the Manual installation instructions. Not sure if this only works in Windows as opposed to Linux, so at the download website look for some indication of Linux to make sure you get the proper version of the Flash player (I don't even know if it is independent of OSes or not).

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

CraftyCathy said:


> Tom, I have read for hours. I just don't know what I am doing wrong with wine to get it to work. From the way I understand, there is suppose to be an icon like on desktop for it. I can bring up part of the program when I type different commands in the terminal, but then not other. This is what I usually get.
> 
> [email protected]:~$ wine
> Usage: wine PROGRAM [ARGUMENTS...] Run the specified program
> ...


Hi Cathy,

Issue the command:
$ wine --help

It obviously need arguments, and never having run it or looked at any Wine documentation on how to use it (User Guide), I do not know if the command you gave, i.e.: wine ftm.exe, is how to use it.

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Bartender said:


> Tom -
> I like your PSU calculator - will definitely pass that around. Does the calculator add in PSU inefficiency, or is it just adding up the loads on the PC side? If it adds inefficiency, I wonder what it's assuming? 70%?
> 
> CC - Are you sure the Flash Player didn't download? I d/l'ed Flash Player just a week ago and thought nothing had downloaded. Was expecting a package on the desktop. Flash Player hides inside your web browser as a plug-in. It doesn't activate itself until your browser goes to a site that's using the program to run some sort of graphics on the site.


Hi Bartender,

I would assume it at least adds up the loads on the PC side, as it is only concerned with a load, and presumably has no idea of which particular PSU is part of the PC, or does it, i.e. is that added to the input as well? Its been a long time since I used it.

-- Tom


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Tom... I just hate to post stuff I do in the termimals on here. I know so little about what I am doing and if I put in the wrong commands, it just makes me look stupid... But here goes... I went back over and again.... started reading these posts from the start.. You said to go to here..

http://www.tldp.org/HOWTO/PPP-HOWTO/ So did... Now... the way I understand this... It says to put this command in the "root"... wvdialconf newconffile.

I have did this before and also got errors.

At first I did it connected... Then got errors, so I disconnected and did it again.. Here is the read out of both.

[email protected]:/home/craftycathy# wvdialconf newconffile
Editing `newconffile'.

Scanning your serial ports for a modem.

ttyS0<Info>: Device or resource busy
Modem Port Scan<*1>: S0
ttyS1<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- failed with 2400 baud, next try: 9600 baud
ttyS1<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- failed with 9600 baud, next try: 115200 baud
ttyS1<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- and failed too at 115200, giving up.
Modem Port Scan<*1>: S2 S3 S4
ttyS5<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- failed with 2400 baud, next try: 9600 baud
ttyS5<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- failed with 9600 baud, next try: 115200 baud
ttyS5<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- and failed too at 115200, giving up.
ttyS6<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- failed with 2400 baud, next try: 9600 baud
ttyS6<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- failed with 9600 baud, next try: 115200 baud
ttyS6<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- and failed too at 115200, giving up.
ttyS7<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- failed with 2400 baud, next try: 9600 baud
ttyS7<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- failed with 9600 baud, next try: 115200 baud
ttyS7<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- and failed too at 115200, giving up.
ttyS8<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- failed with 2400 baud, next try: 9600 baud
ttyS8<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- failed with 9600 baud, next try: 115200 baud
ttyS8<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- and failed too at 115200, giving up.
ttyS9<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- failed with 2400 baud, next try: 9600 baud
ttyS9<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- failed with 9600 baud, next try: 115200 baud
ttyS9<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- and failed too at 115200, giving up.
Modem Port Scan<*1>: S10 S11 S12 S13
Modem Port Scan<*1>: S14 S15
ttyS16<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- failed with 2400 baud, next try: 9600 baud
ttyS16<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- failed with 9600 baud, next try: 115200 baud
ttyS16<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- and failed too at 115200, giving up.
Modem Port Scan<*1>: S17 S18 S19 S20 S21 S22
Modem Port Scan<*1>: S23 S24 S25 S26 S27 S28 S29 S30
Modem Port Scan<*1>: S31 S32 S33 S34 S35 S36 S37 S38
Modem Port Scan<*1>: S39 S40 S41 S42 S43 S44 S45 S46
Modem Port Scan<*1>: S47

Sorry, no modem was detected! Is it in use by another program?
Did you configure it properly with setserial?

Please read the FAQ at http://open.nit.ca/wiki/?WvDial

If you still have problems, send mail to <[email protected]>.
[email protected]:/home/craftycathy# wvdialconf newconffile
Editing `newconffile'.

Scanning your serial ports for a modem.

ttyS0<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- OK
ttyS0<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 Z -- OK
ttyS0<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 -- OK
ttyS0<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 -- OK
ttyS0<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 -- OK
ttyS0<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0 -- OK
ttyS0<*1>: Modem Identifier: ATI -- 5601
ttyS0<*1>: Speed 4800: AT -- OK
ttyS0<*1>: Speed 9600: AT -- OK
ttyS0<*1>: Speed 19200: AT -- OK
ttyS0<*1>: Speed 38400: AT -- OK
ttyS0<*1>: Speed 57600: AT -- OK
ttyS0<*1>: Speed 115200: AT -- OK
ttyS0<*1>: Max speed is 115200; that should be safe.
ttyS0<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0 -- OK
ttyS1<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- failed with 2400 baud, next try: 9600 baud
ttyS1<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- failed with 9600 baud, next try: 115200 baud
ttyS1<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- and failed too at 115200, giving up.
Modem Port Scan<*1>: S2 S3 S4
ttyS5<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- failed with 2400 baud, next try: 9600 baud
ttyS5<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- failed with 9600 baud, next try: 115200 baud
ttyS5<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- and failed too at 115200, giving up.
ttyS6<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- failed with 2400 baud, next try: 9600 baud
ttyS6<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- failed with 9600 baud, next try: 115200 baud
ttyS6<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- and failed too at 115200, giving up.
ttyS7<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- failed with 2400 baud, next try: 9600 baud
ttyS7<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- failed with 9600 baud, next try: 115200 baud
ttyS7<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- and failed too at 115200, giving up.
ttyS8<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- failed with 2400 baud, next try: 9600 baud
ttyS8<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- failed with 9600 baud, next try: 115200 baud
ttyS8<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- and failed too at 115200, giving up.
ttyS9<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- failed with 2400 baud, next try: 9600 baud
ttyS9<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- failed with 9600 baud, next try: 115200 baud
ttyS9<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- and failed too at 115200, giving up.
Modem Port Scan<*1>: S10 S11 S12 S13 S14
Modem Port Scan<*1>: S15
ttyS16<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- failed with 2400 baud, next try: 9600 baud
ttyS16<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- failed with 9600 baud, next try: 115200 baud
ttyS16<*1>: ATQ0 V1 E1 -- and failed too at 115200, giving up.
Modem Port Scan<*1>: S17 S18 S19 S20 S21 S22 S23
Modem Port Scan<*1>: S24 S25 S26 S27 S28 S29 S30 S31
Modem Port Scan<*1>: S32 S33 S34 S35 S36 S37 S38 S39
Modem Port Scan<*1>: S40 S41 S42 S43 S44 S45 S46 S47

Found a modem on /dev/ttyS0.
newconffile<Warn>: Can't open 'newconffile' for reading: No such file or directory
newconffile<Warn>: ...starting with blank configuration.
Modem configuration written to newconffile.
ttyS0<Info>: Speed 115200; init "ATQ0 V1 E1 S0=0 &C1 &D2 +FCLASS=0"
[email protected]:/home/craftycathy#

Then it says to put the next command in your favorite text editor. I did so and again... here is what I got.

[email protected]:~$ /etc/wvdial.conf
bash: /etc/wvdial.conf: Permission denied
[email protected]:~$

Did this in # root, same thing, Permission denied.

So... did I not do it right?


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi Cathy,

First, each time you login to Linux/Ubuntu as root, issue command: 
# ln -s /dev/ttyS0 /dev/modem

You can make this easier on yourself by inserting the statement (without the #) into your Profile login file named .bash_profile, which will only be executed once every time you login as root, or you can choose to execute the command, sudo -i, from the user account and then execute it. To know whether you should execute it, you can execute the following first:
# ls -l /dev/modem
If you see that there is a symbolic link such as the following link:
/dev/modem -> /dev/ttyS0
then the symbolic link is defined and you do not have to do it again until next login to Linux.
The reason you must do it is because it is not defined by default in Linux.

Next, please use the private messaging facility of TSG and upload the file: /etc/wvdial.conf as an attachment - only I will see it. I may want to communicate more with you via private messages if I find errors in the file.

In the meanwhile, after you have sent me the file, please read Post #156 on webpage 11 of this thread.

No, you did not do it right. /etc/wvdial.conf is a configureation file - NOT an executable file.
You need to issue the command:
[email protected]:~$ wvdial phone1

The command as you issued it: [email protected]:~$ /etc/wvdial.conf
is not an executable command, it is just the pathname of the configuration file, so when the Shell, i.e. bash, tries to execute it, it denies permission because it is not a valid executable command such as /usr/bin/wvdial.

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi Cathy,

I am attaching a template (file) for wvdial.conf named wvdial.conf.txt. All you have to do is fill out your:
1) ISP's phone number you dialup, i.e. change the 7 digit "nnnnnnn" to the phone number
2) accountname: I've taken the liberty of editing in [email protected] and [email protected] Note: please change if your accountnames are different
3) your password (same as you would enter it)
4) your area code, i.e. change the 3 digit "nnn" to your area code

Upload the wvdial.conf.txt template file attached to this message post #162 as wvdial.conf.txt and save it in your /home/craftycathy home directory.

Make the above 4 edits to each section [Dialer phone1] and [Dialer phone2]. Add more sections named consecutively, [Dialer phone3] and [Dialer phone4] if there are more phone number dial in access phone numbers - keeping track of the different ISPs.

When you are done editing, the template wvdial.conf.txt file, you must become root to replace the wvdial.conf file in the /etc directory. You can issue the command: su 
and you must give the password to become root. Then as root, 
cd /home/craftycathy 
and issue the command: 
cp wvdial.conf.txt /etc/wvdial.conf

Just to be on the safe side, issue the commands:
cd /etc
ls -lt wvdial.conf

I should output: -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 552 Oct 5 15:17 wvdial.conf
or something similar. If the permissions are not the same, issue the command:
chmod 644 wvdial.conf

This will rename the /home/craftycathy/wvdial.conf.txt file to reside in the /etc directory as wvdial.conf, and set the permissions properly.

To dialup peoplepc.com, issue the command: wvdial phone1
To dialup moreband.com, issue the command, wvdial phone2

Then launch Firefox, and you are online - I hope.

Note: This approach only works for Linux with a USR 5686D or 5686E external modems.

-- Tom


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Hi there Tom, I have a couple of questions about the template... 

There is more then one phone number that I can use for each isp. Some times another number needs to be dialed to get on line. Can I just copy each one of these to make another number it will dial, for each isp?

Also, when I have done some of these for the dialer, you don't put in the area code unless the phone has to dial the area code to get the connection. Would this be the same thing here? Don't need to dial 541, cause the number is local. Well they don't require us dialing the area code for a local number. So... do I put the area code in, will it not work with out it there?


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Tom and Bartender I have a question for you... This might be the wrong forum to ask this, but I want your opinion. I have already went on another forum, asking this question and I got one.... brand.. 

Can you give me some good brands of power supplies? From what I am learning there is only certain ones that will fit this HP tower and hook up. But I think I am getting a larger tower from my daugher. So this will, I think solve the space problem. But still has to be one that will hook up to like the motherboard and the rest of the hardware. 

I think I need at least a 300 watts. I think my husband wants to get like a 500 watt. So when we add more things or different things we will have enough.


----------



## Bartender (Apr 27, 2006)

Hi, Cathy -
I'll have to leave it up to you to measure the dimensions and make sure you buy the right PSU. This is one of the risks you take when buying a Dell or Compaq or whatever...some of them stick to standard parts pretty religiously. Others try to make a buck downstream by installing weird shaped parts and hoping the confused consumer will just give up and spend more money with them. 
If you get a standard tower for your daughter then a standard sized PSU will fit in it.
I like Antec & Seasonic. Seasonic is a bit pricier than the usual but very efficient and quiet. You can't go wrong with an Antec as far as I'm concerned. There are other good brands, and it doesn't take much searching right on this forum to see the recommended ones...
EDIT: I think Antec offers some of the best value on the market with their cases that come with power supplies, like the Sonata II


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Bartender... I am just learing of this size thing... Boy am I dumb... I just thought they were all the same size. Oh I have seen larger towers, but I did know all of this. Just thought some one got a larger tower to put... maybe more stuff in it?? 

I don't know if all I think I need to do is going to be more then I can do or not... I just asked a question on the other forum here, I am on about motherboards and found out that HP uses a stand plug to go into the motherboard and if I get another one it might not be the standard plug thing and I will have to splic all the wires... I don't like that idea... I have worked with wires and if you don't get them just right, you can have a bad connection. And its very easy not to get them just right. Then you got all that mess. And if you don't tape them just right, you can get one wire crossing over to another and shorting out. So now I seem to know less and more scared about the whole thing. But since I have found this out. And if I need a new motherboard, I had best learn all of this before I buy a power supply, I am thinking... 

What is your input on this?? Can you give me some advise??


----------



## Bartender (Apr 27, 2006)

CC - I shoulda mentioned that the "standard" power supply size (PSU) is called "ATX". There are lots of links that explain it better than I could.
http://computer.howstuffworks.com/power-supply.htm
The mistake almost everyone makes is in assuming a "500W" supply is better than a "300W". What counts is the quality of the power, not the quantity.

As far as the physical size goes, if you stick with standard off-the-shelf components then you pretty much know a standard PSU will fit. Don't even think about cutting and splicing all the wires. Though there have been changes to PSU's, most of them are backwards compatible with older motherboards. The main plug on the motherboard (except for stupid proprietary designs, like some Dell's) is either 20 pin or 24 pin. My new Seasonic PSU has a convertible main plug (called 20+4) that allows you to plug into the newer style boards or detach 4 of the wires so you can plug into older boards. Best thing to do is pull your PSU out and compare it to some other ones. Do you have a shop or electronics store you trust, someone you can talk to who won't just try to get your money?


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

CraftyCathy said:


> Hi there Tom, I have a couple of questions about the template...
> 
> There is more then one phone number that I can use for each isp. Some times another number needs to be dialed to get on line. Can I just copy each one of these to make another number it will dial, for each isp?
> 
> Also, when I have done some of these for the dialer, you don't put in the area code unless the phone has to dial the area code to get the connection. Would this be the same thing here? Don't need to dial 541, cause the number is local. Well they don't require us dialing the area code for a local number. So... do I put the area code in, will it not work with out it there?


Hi Cathy,
In answer to your first question - yes!

As I said, "Make the above ... edits to each section [Dialer phone1] and [Dialer phone2]. Add more sections named consecutively, [Dialer phone3] and [Dialer phone4] if there are more phone number dial in access phone numbers - keeping track of the different ISPs."

In answer to your second question - try it out to see which way works, i.e. for sure the area code will work, so if you would normally dial just the local phone number without either the prefix = 1 field or the area code = 541 field, delete those lines from the wvdial.conf.txt template file. If on the other hand, you need to first dial the prefix = 1 field, leave it in the file.

-- Tom


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Company has all gone home, now I can get back to work..

This is my results..

[email protected]:/home/craftycathy# cd /home/craftycathy
[email protected]:/home/craftycathy# cp wvdial.conf.txt /etc/wvdial.conf
[email protected]:/home/craftycathy# cd /etc
[email protected]:/etc# ls -lt wvdial.conf
-rw-r----- 1 root dialout 835 2006-10-09 19:05 wvdial.conf
[email protected]:/etc# chmod 644 wvdial.conf
[email protected]:/etc#


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Tom, I put that templet in and something is wrong. I think one of the problems is I need to get into and delete the 541 area code's... 

But then there seems to be something else also. Firefox isn't working right. At first I could not get into Firefox at all. I would get this box saying, Firefox is already open, close firefox before this link will open or something like that... I would get this message when I clicked on an e-mail that had a link to go on the net. Then if I just clicked on firefox icon to go on line, it would come on them just go right away. 

I shut down the computer, then when Linux comes on, it always comes in with Firefox open. But then when I went to shut it down, it asked if I wanted to shut both tabs down and I don't don't have two tabs open, I thought I had better write you before I did anything else. I am not sure I can get back on line before I can either get wvdial.conf fixed or deleted. 

I will up up to messages on this page and send you my e-mail address.. Just in case I can't get back on line in firefox..


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

CraftyCathy said:


> Tom, I put that templet in and something is wrong. I think one of the problems is I need to get into and delete the 541 area code's...
> 
> But then there seems to be something else also. Firefox isn't working right. At first I could not get into Firefox at all. I would get this box saying, Firefox is already open, close firefox before this link will open or something like that... I would get this message when I clicked on an e-mail that had a link to go on the net. Then if I just clicked on firefox icon to go on line, it would come on them just go right away.
> 
> ...


Hi Cathy,

It sounds like you left a Firefox executable running when you shutdown your computer - i.e. perhaps the session with Firefox is configured to be saved, so that upon reboot, your previous session resurrects itself and that is probably why Firefox is open when you reboot.

You should always select to shut both tabs down and use the Quit rather than close when you exit Firefox.

If you bring up the Edit->Preferences and select the Privacy tab you can then click on the Settings button at the bottom. Check everything but the Browsing history and Cookies and then click on Close. That way when you Quit out of Firefox those private items will be removed except for the History and Cookies.

Try this experiment: Dial up the ISP local access phone number from a phone and if you don't get a recorded message and instead get the sound of a computer modem on the other end - then you will know whether you need to use the area code or not and the prefix 1 or not and just the local phone number with seven digits.

Try: 
1) 7 digit phone number
2) 1 and the 7 digit phone number
3) 1 area code and the 7 digit phone number

I'm guessing from what you told me you should be able to dial a modem with just the 7-digit phone number. If you don't get a modem sound (you know - the high pitched squeal), then try 2) and if you get either a recorded message or not a modem squeal, then try 3).

With regard to your phone service, make sure your calls to the ISP is toll-free service for any phone number with either ISP you are calling, then the use of the 1-area code-phone number is always a free call included in your monthly service and not charged to you on a per call basis - I'm sure you already know that.

Why would you want to delete the wvdial.conf file after we've worked so hard to get you to this point? - you're almost there - don't give up the ship so easily.

Once you get the Firefox session set and run the above experiment - you will know what phone number configuration you need to edit in the wvdial.conf.txt file - then you can cp it into /etc/wvdial.conf again.

After that, to get online:

In a Terminal window from your user account, craftycathy issue:
$ wvdial phone1

and when you see the line with "secondary DNS address ..." at the bottom of the Terminal window, then launch Firefox and access your ISP's home web page for your account.

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi Cathy,

Here is the webpage for the USR external FAX modem: 5686E
http://www.usr.com/support/product-template.asp?prod=5686e

Note the following:
V.92 Update - Version 5.4.76
Stand alone flasher:
To update your V.92 modem via the stand alone flasher, simply download the flasher below, run the .exe file, and follow the on-screen instructions.
Windows 5686 Flasher	290 KB 07-25-06
Linux 5686 Flasher	168 KB 07-25-06
ControlCenter:
You may use our automated utility to update your modem. Your Installation CD-ROM has ControlCenter. If you do not have your Installation CD-ROM, you can download ControlCenter below. ControlCenter will guide you through the update process.
ControlCenter	7.7 MB	03-15-03

and

# 56K Faxmodem Quick Installation Guide (PDF): English
# 56K Faxmodem User Guide (HTML) : English

Drivers
Version 5.04.62.2 - Win 95, 98, NT, 2000, Me, XP, Server 2003, XP 64 bit, and Server 2003 64 bit INF file
Note: USRobotics Internet Call Notification, Control Center, and BVRP PhoneTools are not supported on a 64-bit operating system.

1. Download the USR5686E.zip file to a temporary location on your computer's hard disk drive such as C:\temp and extract the files.
2. In Control Panel, double-click Modems and remove all Sportster modems.
3. Shutdown the computer, connect and turn on the modem, and restart the computer.
4. When prompted, choose Driver from disk provided by hardware manufacturer or search for the best driver and click OK.
5. Click Browse to find the location of the saved USR5686E.inf file located on your computer's hard disk drive.
6. Select the U.S. Robotics 56K fax external and then follow the prompts to finish the installation.

USR5686E.zip	6 KB 07-06-06

-- Tom


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Tom, I don't want to delete it really. I want to edit it. I need to take all those area codes off. Its not working cause of them being on there, I guess. All the numbers I put on there I have used. So I know they are all local and don't require for me to dial them the area code. 

I went to wvdial.conf, clicked on preferences, could not make it so I could edit them as administrator. It was all grayed out. I first tried to just delete them, but said I didn't have permission to delete them. Then I went to preferences and tried to set it up so I could. 

Then I just tried to delete the file, and put another copy back in with out the area codes. Would not let me do anything to it or with it. 

Now do you understand what I am trying to do?


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Also went to firefox as you said. They were all already checked except for cookie and saved passwords. I checked, saved passwords. 

I don't know if the regular Ubuntu Dapper Drake 6.06 is set up this way, but the version I got, which is called something else... Something Genealogy. Which is exactly the same as Dapper Drake 6.06, but I bought it, and it comes with 3 genealogy programs and in Bookmarks it has some links to genealogy sites. 

Well when start this version or maybe all versions of Dapper Drake?? when it opens even from the live CD, it automatically opens firefox and this page on Ubuntu I think or maybe it was the web site where I got it from? I don't remember now.

Well on mine I never have it open to a page, I always set it at blank page. I don't want to have to wait till some pages opens. When I go on IE or Firefox now... I want to go to a certain site and not mess with anything preset to wait on to open. So I found the blank page thing and this is how I always have it marked.

But regardless it auto comes on when I boot up Linux. This can be irritation.. The 1st thing I do is check my mail. So I usually close it out before I go on to doing my normal stuff. 

More and more I try to click on a link or something and Firefox won't open cause it says I already have one window open, have to close it to open another and why?? Lots and lots of times I have several open at the same time, working between them. 

So far I have only noticed this happening, when I am clicking on a link from an e-mail to come here. But it happens quite often and I did not start paying attention till after I worked in the terminal with wvdial.config. I am not saying wvdial.config is the problem, but when I was working with it then started to write you a note about it, I got the error about firefox could not open... Then I just went to the icon, trying to open firefox still got the same error. Had to shut the computer down a while ago, cause got the error. Once I get the error I can't open firefox up till I restart the computer.


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

I know.. question after question...

Every time I boot up the computer I get a message saying There are updates I need to install. I now have 181 it says I need to install. Now I have looked at these updates. Most of which I have no clue as to what they are. But then some says something like.. for developers... Or talk about stuff I think I recognize as for developers. 

What I am wondering, should I install all of these updates or not? And which one if this is possible for you to tell me, do I have to install? Its going to take for ever to install them... But I can do a little at a time, maybe.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

CraftyCathy said:


> I know.. question after question...
> 
> Every time I boot up the computer I get a message saying There are updates I need to install. I now have 181 it says I need to install. Now I have looked at these updates. Most of which I have no clue as to what they are. But then some says something like.. for developers... Or talk about stuff I think I recognize as for developers.
> 
> What I am wondering, should I install all of these updates or not? And which one if this is possible for you to tell me, do I have to install? Its going to take for ever to install them... But I can do a little at a time, maybe.


Hi Cathy,

The only updates you should pay attention to as your first priority would be any that are Security Updates. The others can wait until you know more about them.

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

CraftyCathy said:


> Also went to firefox as you said. They were all already checked except for cookie and saved passwords. I checked, saved passwords.
> 
> I don't know if the regular Ubuntu Dapper Drake 6.06 is set up this way, but the version I got, which is called something else... Something Genealogy. Which is exactly the same as Dapper Drake 6.06, but I bought it, and it comes with 3 genealogy programs and in Bookmarks it has some links to genealogy sites.
> 
> ...


Hi Cathy,

wvdial.conf would not be causing the problem - it only helps to connect you to your chosen ISP. It has nothing to do with Firefox.

From the directory, /etc, use the following command to edit wvdial.conf:

$ sudo -i
# gedit wvdial.conf

That should help you if you have been trying to use vi to do the edits.

gedit is a GUI for editing text files.

Also, try creating a new tab in Firefox - similar to a new window, but not a new window. Setup your tab preferences in Firefox via Edit->Preferences_Tabs.

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

CraftyCathy said:


> Tom, I don't want to delete it really. I want to edit it. I need to take all those area codes off. Its not working cause of them being on there, I guess. All the numbers I put on there I have used. So I know they are all local and don't require for me to dial them the area code.
> 
> I went to wvdial.conf, clicked on preferences, could not make it so I could edit them as administrator. It was all grayed out. I first tried to just delete them, but said I didn't have permission to delete them. Then I went to preferences and tried to set it up so I could.
> 
> ...


Hi Cathy,

I confess from your description I really do not understand. First, I don't know which text editor you are trying to use to edit the wvdial.conf file. Is it vi aka vim, or is it gedit? Please use gedit to do the editing from the root account since the wvdial.conf file should be owned by the root account and readable by the dialout group of which the default ubuntu user is a member. See my previous message.

If you are using the user account craftycathy, then the user craftycathy must be a member of the dialout group.

You have to be in the administrator account to do the edit to wvdial.conf:

$ sudo -i
# cd /etc
# gedit wvdial.conf

or

$ sudo -i
# gedit /etc/wvdial.conf

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi Cathy and Bartender,

Previously, in post #117-125 on webpages 8-9 of this thread, I advocated Guarddog (which I had previously installed for my Linux Fedora Core 3).

While I found it easy to configure for myself, I have come across a much simpler method to configure iptables for Ubuntu. The catch is that you have to implement about 3 scripts and do some commands as root (sudo -i) so that it will automatically load the iptables on reboot for you.

The first URL is: http://doc.gwos.org/index.php/IptablesFirewall aka UDSF

and the same author frodon has a thread of about 5 webpages of more detail from user feedback at Ubuntu Forums at:

http://www.ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=159661
HOWTO: Set a custom firewall (iptables) and Tips

Since I am using a Live Ubuntu CD, I will have to save the scripts and install them on every reboot, but if you have installed Ubuntu on hard disk (which I have not) then you should be ok to implement the scripts as is and on bootup they should startup the iptables before your dialup activates your network access to the Internet.

The key thing is to run the stealth tests referenced at the end of the article from both websites for confirmation that all of your ports are being stealthed.

This will help me to have more confidence in using Ubuntu's Live CD, and until I install it and update it and learn how to cut a new Live CD for it, I'll just go with installing it on every reboot of the Live CD.

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi Cathy and Bartender,

I need to mention that the Ubuntu Forum version of the HowTo Tips for Iptables (i.e. 2nd link in my previous post) indicated that "eth0" in the first script should be replaced with "ppp0" for dialup. Reference Roque in post #15 on webpage 2 of 5 for the thread.

And I took the stealth test at Shields Up! website and all of the ports were stealthed!

-- Tom


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

This is what happenes when I copy and paste either command.

[email protected]:~$ sudo -i
[email protected]:~# gedit /etc/wvdial.conf
cannot open display: (null)
Run 'gedit --help' to see a full list of available command line options.
[email protected]:~#


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Oh yes, forgot to mention, then when I try to get the help, I got no such file or directory.


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

No... I didn't really think putting this wvcon.fig had anything to do with Firefox. But thought I should tell you exactly what happened. Firefox seems to want to do this all the time now. I have to restart to make it stop.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

CraftyCathy said:


> This is what happenes when I copy and paste either command.
> 
> [email protected]:~$ sudo -i
> [email protected]:~# gedit /etc/wvdial.conf
> ...


Hi Cathy,

Ok, I tried the same sequence of commands and got the same result!

Here is what I found out works:
If you do the command to check the permissions of the /etc/wvdial.conf file, here is what I get on my Ubuntu 6.0.6 Live CD system: 
# ls -lt /etc/wvdial.conf
-rw-r----- 1 root dialout 946 Oct 14 08:08 /etc/wvdial.conf

This indicates that the root account has permission to read/write the file, while the dialout group has only read permission, and others (i.e. not root, and not in the dialout group cannot read/write the file).

From my default user account ubuntu aka [email protected], I can issue the command: gedit /etc/wvdial.conf and get a GUI window to do the editing, although I am not sure it would be able to save the edits because only the root account can read/write the file due to its permissions. And, indeed the "Save" from the File pull-down of the gedit window is grayed out, but the "Save-as" is not so the file can then be saved on the default user Desktop (i.e. not in the /etc directory.

In the default Desktop directory for the ubuntu account, i.e. /home/ubuntu/Desktop, executing the command: ls -lt wvdial.conf revealed after the "Save-as" the following:
-rw-r--r-- 1 ubuntu ubuntu 1083 2006-10-14 09:04 wvdial.conf

What needs to take place after the edit/save into the Desktop directory is to then change the owner and group permissions to match that required by the /etc/wvdial.conf file, i.e. root as owner, and dialout as group - at least on my system.

I can accomplish that by becoming root via: 
$ sudo -i
# cd /home/ubuntu/Desktop
# chown root wvdial.conf
# chgrp dialout wvdial.conf

Then I would issue the following command to verify the results:
# ls -lt wvdial.conf
to see
-rw-r--r-- 1 root dialout 1083 Oct 14 09:04 wvdial.conf
which confirms the owner and group changes made by the chown and chgrp commands.

Then, and only then, while in the root account can I copy the edited wvdial.conf file with the proper permissions to the /etc directory as follows:

# cp -p wvdial.conf /etc

That should do it successfully for this method.

In order to verify the result, I would issue the following command:
# ls -lt /etc/wvdial.conf
to see if it matches the previous result.

Indeed it does - because I added a new section to my wvdial.conf file that increased its size from 946 to 1083 bytes:
-rw-r--r-- 1 root dialout 1083 Oct 14 09:04 /etc/wvdial.conf

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi Cathy,

I believe I said in a previous post in this thread that when Firefox automatically starts when you bootup only because it is probably that you shutdown the computer with the Firefox executable not quit or closed so that it may have saved your current session. If so, your computer might be setup to reactivate your previous last session executables on bootup.

I normally quit out of Firefox and clear the private data settings that I mentioned also in another previous post, so I have not seen what you are experiencing - and would not be able to with my Live CD version of Ubuntu unless I also saved my session, which I don't.

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi Cathy,

On my Live CD Ubuntu 6.0.6, ubuntu is the default account, and the account ubuntu is a member of the admin group, i.e. as root: grep admin /etc/group

Also, as root, issue: cat /etc/sudoers
which will list the /etc/sudoers file's contents.

For my default user account, to become root, I issue the command: $ sudo -i
which is what I have been using in my discourse with you to indicate that.

Does the "sudo -i" command from your craftycathy user account allow you to become root or not?

-- Tom


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Tom is this right.. I have X and you don't. 

[email protected]:~# cd /home/craftycathy
[email protected]:/home/craftycathy# chown root wvdial.conf
[email protected]:/home/craftycathy# chgrp dialout wvdial.conf
[email protected]:/home/craftycathy# ls -lt wvdial.conf
-rwxrwxrwx 1 root dialout 774 Oct 16 16:02 wvdial.conf
[email protected]:/home/craftycathy# cp -p wvdial.conf /etc


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Ok... about firefox... Before I log off I go to all my work stations to make sure everything is closed down... I now have 11 work stations, the 4 that was default was not enough... heheheh.. 

But it seems, but can't be sure of this, that something is still running and when I do hit quit, it pops up real fast then goes away. As if closing out. But unlike WinME, I don't know where to go on here (Linux) to see what is running and shut it down, if something is still running. 

I can have several Firefox windows open and open more, then it seems after I have shut them all down, or all down I can see to shut down, this is when I get that error come up. 

So is there some place to go to see what is running that you can't see running?


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Tom, you asked:

"Does the "sudo -i" command from your craftycathy user account allow you to become root or not?"

Yes, it does. But I have a system terminal I can go into. Ok, its in the system under the name Applications on the top toll bar. Its root. So I don't have to go into the other one and then type in the command to go to root. But the command is good to know..


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Tom, your running off of live CD... That means all the programs you have is just what is already on the CD, is that correct?

Well I need to copy a CD and am having problems with it. I have downloaded several programs that said for CD's, but yet to get a decent one. I even downloaded real player the other night, I did it twice and I can not find it. Also Limewire, I have even been into Limewire and now its no where to be found on here. When these programs install they don't put an icon on desktop like in Win. So I have to go looking and searching for them. But I have searched every where I know to search. I even tried to put an icon on desktop with one of the programs and the icon didn't work. Get an error when I try to use it. 

So I don't know where the programs are going to and how many has went to where ever they are going... hehehe.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

CraftyCathy said:


> Tom is this right.. I have X and you don't.
> 
> [email protected]:~# cd /home/craftycathy
> [email protected]:/home/craftycathy# chown root wvdial.conf
> ...


Hi Cathy,

When I run the command, ls -lt /etc/wvdial.conf, I get:
[email protected]:~$ ls -lt /etc/wvdial.conf
-rw-r--r-- 1 root dialout 1083 2006-10-14 09:04 /etc/wvdial.conf

This is equivalent to running: chmod 644 /etc/wvdial.conf (while in root account).
What you have is eqivalent to: chmod 777 /etc/wvdial.conf (ditto)

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

CraftyCathy said:


> Ok... about firefox... Before I log off I go to all my work stations to make sure everything is closed down... I now have 11 work stations, the 4 that was default was not enough... heheheh..
> 
> But it seems, but can't be sure of this, that something is still running and when I do hit quit, it pops up real fast then goes away. As if closing out. But unlike WinME, I don't know where to go on here (Linux) to see what is running and shut it down, if something is still running.
> 
> ...


Wow, 11 workstations, i.e. separate PCs, that's all networked locally I assume.

In Linux, to see what is running from a user account while logged in as the user on one PC, issue the command:
ps -u
or to find out if firefox is running, issue:
ps -x | grep firefox

The ps -x command will tell you also when issued from a user account what session software is running for your user login session.

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

CraftyCathy said:


> Tom, your running off of live CD... That means all the programs you have is just what is already on the CD, is that correct?
> 
> Well I need to copy a CD and am having problems with it. I have downloaded several programs that said for CD's, but yet to get a decent one. I even downloaded real player the other night, I did it twice and I can not find it. Also Limewire, I have even been into Limewire and now its no where to be found on here. When these programs install they don't put an icon on desktop like in Win. So I have to go looking and searching for them. But I have searched every where I know to search. I even tried to put an icon on desktop with one of the programs and the icon didn't work. Get an error when I try to use it.
> 
> So I don't know where the programs are going to and how many has went to where ever they are going... hehehe.


Hi Cathy,

Yes, unless I cut a new Live CD, I only have the ones on the Ubuntu 6.0.6 Live CD.

If you are located at a website using Firefox, then from the Firefox Tools pull-down, select Downloads to bring up the Downloads window. It should tell you at the bottom of the display the default download directory. I suggest you change the default download directory to your Desktop directory as follows:
Using the Firefox Edit->Preferences->Select Downloads, click on Save all files in this folder, and then click on the Browse button to set it to your Desktop directory, then click on Close button.

-- Tom


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Tom, won't this make my desktop really cluttered??


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi Cathy,

Not if you organize your Desktop with new directories. As an Example:

On WinXP C:\ I create a Downloads folder (directory), and for each software download I create a subfolder (subdirectory) underneath it to put the software. From that directory (folder) I then install the software which usually (for Windows software) creates a new entry in C:\Program Files.

In Linux, the Desktop as a download directory is only to receive the download so you can find it easily - as I recall, this was your problem? What you do after the download is up to you. If you choose to have a messy Desktop, that's your business. I strongly recommend you organize your downloads in order to keep your Desktop clean.

BTW, have you ever been able to run the wvdial command to login to your ISP from Ubuntu (in one window), then minimize the window, and in another window launch firefox then minimize that window?

-- Tom


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

No, I still get those recording. I have tried it on both $ and #. On $ I get... I'm sorry, you do not have to dial... (a 1 or ?? to access this number??)

on #, I'm sorry, your call did not go throught, please hang up and try again.

On both it dial's real fast.


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

CraftyCathy said:


> No, I still get those recording. I have tried it on both $ and #. On $ I get... I'm sorry, you do not have to dial... (a 1 or ?? to access this number??)
> 
> on #, I'm sorry, your call did not go throught, please hang up and try again.
> 
> On both it dial's real fast.


Hi Cathy,

Yes, it should dial fast as the Init4 string which contains the embedded "S11=40" reduces the time between dial tones to 40 microseconds. Without it, the default time between dial tones is used.

If you can successfully dial the access phone numbers without the Dial Prefix = 1 and the Area Code = nnn for yolur area code, then try deleting the lines for both.

Depending on what the premissions of /etc/wvdial.conf is, i.e. from a regular user account, you only need to be able to read the file, so the permissions need to be at least: -rw-r--r-- 1 root dialout 1083 2006-10-14 09:04 /etc/wvdial.conf

Then all you need to do from a user account is to issue first from one Terminal window the command:

$ wvdial phone1<Enter>

And minimize the 1st window.

Then, from another Terminal window:

$ firefox &<Enter>

and minimize the 2nd window,

or instead of using a second Terminal window, click on: Applicatons->Internet->Firefox Web Browser

-- Tom

P.S. Keep trying, it should work.


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Yes, I do the same thing in WinME. But when I download on here, I don't know if I have ever been given the choice of where to download to. Not like Windows. Its usually does it all its self. And if it don't... the program won't install. Won't work. 

I don't have too much if any success downloading programs off the net or from a CD on my own. The only program I can think of that works that I did on my own was from a CD and its PAF. Anything else I have tried from a CD or just going on the net and downloading, won't work. 

I use the Synaptic Package Manager, and Automatix. But I have downloaded all from Automatix that I am going to. Or that I know I have to. There isn't many one Automatix. 

I just can't seem to find programs that I am use to using that does the various things I am use to doing. If I have them, then I just don't know they do what I need. The programs I am use to using are all for Windows of course. Most of which won't work on here. 

I keep telling myself, I have to learn Win programs and its no difference with Linux programs.. Yalp.. thats what I keep telling myself... 

Just like I have at least 17 music players now. I am still having troubles getting one to work. I have a few songs on here, and then some from CD's... I will find one that plays mp3's that I have on here, go back to it to play mp3's off a CD and it won't work. Then some times one does, next time it won't... I just don't get it. Then there are some that are so tiny, I can't hardly read them. I have adjusted over and over my screen resolution. You get one thing looking ok, go to something else and its so big you can't even see the whole screen. 

Then there is one that I put some radio stations on... which uses the address of the net station. Its so long, goes way off the screen and I can't get to the X or -- It don't have a file, exit... If its not one thing, its another. So far I have not found any program like Win Paint. I didn't use Win Paint, I used Corel Photo House. But even Win Paint would be an improvement to what I have found so far. 

Yesterday I finally hooked up my scanner... Got the 1 scanner program to running, There was 3 windows for it. Not one... like normal, but 3. Was so odd!!! Had to learn how to make the scanned image in color. Then adjust the color.. etc.. Instead of the normal just can and thats its... 

I guess I just need to learn the programs more. Cathy


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

On LInux, if you are using Firefox, then Edit->Preferences->Downloads and check:
Save all files to this foler (radio button), then Browse and set the directory to:
Desktop
under your account that you are logged into.

That will setup your Desktop as the default download directory.

Then it is up to you to organize your downloads.

-- Tom


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Well if I can set the desktop up as my download area, then I can set up anywhere on here as my download area, right?? Just as long as I... know where its at... I already have started on craftycathy putting folders like, Downloads, My Documents, My files.. Program Files.. etc.. But I have discovered I don't need the folder My Files, I can combine on here all together with My Documents. 

Also I found out how to stop Firefox from coming on after bootup... You go into System/Preferences/Sessions/Startup Programs, tab. This is where they had Firefox at. So you just delete what you don't want to start up. Also I deleted that update notice. Every time you log on you get it... Gets annoying...


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Ok... I did not know the Dial Prefix = 1, was to dial a 1... first in the number to call. Or else I would have deleted that also. I just did and am on line with it.

Don't you have on your live CD a blue world on your toll bar? Well mine came with it and you can add different stuff to your toll bar by right clicking on it. This is how I get into foxfire, just by clicking the icon. 

Cathy


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Well that is odd... In Firefox preferences, the radio button is clicked for, "Ask me where to save every file"... Which is pretty normal. I told Win where to save the files. But this normally don't work this way... Apparently Wine takes over and does what ever with them. Only thing I can think of. Cathy


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

Hi Cathy,

Well, now that I look at it, yes I do have a blue world icon, but I prefer to have extra windows handy to issue commands - old habit I suppose.

Congrats - you finally got online using wvdial!!!! 

Time to read the man page for wvdial and wvdial.conf if you haven't already.

One thing you need to pay attention to is to get all of the security updates for Ubuntu, so deleting the update notifier may have been a convenience, but you can get stung by not getting the security updates.

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

CraftyCathy said:


> Well that is odd... In Firefox preferences, the radio button is clicked for, "Ask me where to save every file"... Which is pretty normal. I told Win where to save the files. But this normally don't work this way... Apparently Wine takes over and does what ever with them. Only thing I can think of. Cathy


Hi Cathy,

Wine should have nothing to do with it if you are using Firefox. Follow the directions when you are using Firefox, and everthing will go to your Desktop first, then you can decide where you want to keep them after that according to topic.

-- Tom


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

When I chose browse, to choose where Firefox downloads at... There is this box that came up... I get this box all the time doing different thing. It has like 2 columns. In the 1st. one, has one after another... craftycathy, Desktop, file System, Roxio2, other CD device, floppy drive... then there is light colored line to separate.. then there is two more folders, which these folders are on my desktop... gconfd-craftycathy and orbit-craftycathy, then the one I just chose as for firefox to put all downloads in... Do you have any idea what gconfd and orbit is?


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Tom, there was 177 updates... or is... I don't know which are security and which are not. Like I was saying in an earlier post, there is a bunch that seems like for programmers... There is a bunch I have no clue what are. Then of course there is a bunch that is some type of program (parts). Have you seen them? I downloaded all that I thought I needed in Automatix, which was most of them. I even went on line to look at ones I could not figure out what they were... I think I lowered that update to 173. 

Ones I didn't download in Automatix was like Gaim2.0 beta3, GFTP, ftp client for GNOME with ssh Capability, Gizmo Project - Internet Telephone, or Graphic dialup connection tool, ipod programs, extra fonts, Nautilus Scripts, NDIS Wrapper, Network Manager, nVidia Driver... etc.. 

The description on Synaptic needs to be easier.. Like you need to download this one for your system. or this is a program to write with... or color with... etc.. Lots of times I don't even know if I need it or don't need it or if its just a program I might or might not want to use. Most of which is not written for the average user to understand much about. The Automatix was lots more understandable in the description. But as you can see... did not decrease the updates by much. But the updates include every program in Synaptic Program Manager. Not just the security ones. And there needs to be a button or ?? that when you know you don't want to download one, or have downloaded one, it goes into a different category or something. Cause the way they have it can be so overwhelming. You have to go through them all again. And its just not programs, it can be several parts to a program. Sometimes when you click on one to mark to download this box will come up and say other files its going to download also. Some times it don't, then its a guessing game to find the other missing ones you need. Well it is for me, since I know so little about this and I would say also for any average user and what about the ones that know less then I do??!! 

If they just had the security ones and others that they feel really need to be downloaded some how separate, this would sure help out. And I don't know why they didn't think about this.


----------



## CraftyCathy (Aug 18, 2006)

Unless wine takes over, I can not install. So far I have not been able to install anything on my own. It just won't work. Like that book... forgot the name now, but we talked about it in a previous post. I can not get it to work. Its on here and it looks like its installed. Has a box then seems maybe when the box is open, its installed. But where its at if it is installed, I don't know. I just noticed one day the box was open. I had it on my desktop. Not any files there but the open box one...


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

CraftyCathy said:


> When I chose browse, to choose where Firefox downloads at... There is this box that came up... I get this box all the time doing different thing. It has like 2 columns. In the 1st. one, has one after another... craftycathy, Desktop, file System, Roxio2, other CD device, floppy drive... then there is light colored line to separate.. then there is two more folders, which these folders are on my desktop... gconfd-craftycathy and orbit-craftycathy, then the one I just chose as for firefox to put all downloads in... Do you have any idea what gconfd and orbit is?


Hi Cathy,

No idea what gconfd and orbit is. Don't care. All I care about is to simplify my donwloads, so I just simply choose Desktop by double-clicking on it to set it, and Close to exit.

As long as you know where your downloads are going - then you know where they are.

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

CraftyCathy said:


> Tom, there was 177 updates... or is... I don't know which are security and which are not. Like I was saying in an earlier post, there is a bunch that seems like for programmers... There is a bunch I have no clue what are. Then of course there is a bunch that is some type of program (parts). Have you seen them? I downloaded all that I thought I needed in Automatix, which was most of them. I even went on line to look at ones I could not figure out what they were... I think I lowered that update to 173.
> 
> Ones I didn't download in Automatix was like Gaim2.0 beta3, GFTP, ftp client for GNOME with ssh Capability, Gizmo Project - Internet Telephone, or Graphic dialup connection tool, ipod programs, extra fonts, Nautilus Scripts, NDIS Wrapper, Network Manager, nVidia Driver... etc..
> 
> ...


Hi Cathy,

This is a good topic for the Ubuntu User Forum. Why don't you post your POV there, and you might get more specific help than I can provide about the issue.

Also, never user Telnet protocol to login to any server over the Internet as it is unsecure, which is one good reason to get the ftp client for GNOME with ssh Capability which is more secure.

Time to close out this thread, as you now are online with Ubuntu. Go to the Thread Tools pull-down at the top of the webpage for this thread and mark it Solved.

-- Tom


----------



## lotuseclat79 (Sep 12, 2003)

CraftyCathy said:


> Unless wine takes over, I can not install. So far I have not been able to install anything on my own. It just won't work. Like that book... forgot the name now, but we talked about it in a previous post. I can not get it to work. Its on here and it looks like its installed. Has a box then seems maybe when the box is open, its installed. But where its at if it is installed, I don't know. I just noticed one day the box was open. I had it on my desktop. Not any files there but the open box one...


Hi Cathy,

Wine is the Open Source implementation of the Windows API on top of X and Unix. Why are you using it in Linux? Are you attempting to install Windows programs on your Linux Ubuntu system? Do you know if that's the way its supposed to work? Wine Headquarters at: http://www.winehq.org/

-- Tom


----------

